# un nuovo utente irresponsabile



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

buonasera a tutti.

E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.

Due righe di presentazione non guastano: maschio, 37 anni, sposato da 10, due figli piccoli.
Una discreta posizione professionale, un mutuo, un lavoro stressante...il solito italiano medio.
Ma fino a ieri ero felice, poi sono improvvisamente diventato irresponsabile. Se avete pazienza e voglia racconto tutto, ho bisogno di sfogarmi con qualcuno e anche se lo faccio in modo virtuale ( che risulta più facile e ciò non guasta ) sò che su questo forum ci sono tante persone nella mia stessa condizione che sono forse disposte ad ascoltarmi e a darmi un valido consiglio.

Ok, cominciamo: in principio c'era solo lei, colei che poi è diventata mia moglie. Un bel fidanzamento, poi la casa, il matrimonio, tanti progetti ed una bella realtà famigliare.

Fino a quando non sono arrivati i figli: dopo la seconda gravidanza ( ma anche dopo la prima ) l'attività sessuale tra me e mia moglie si è azzerata. Praticamente azzerata: una volta ogni tre settimane ( se và bene ) e rigorosamente "petting" perchè di penetrazione non se ne parla, ha troppa paura di rimanere incinta una terza volta. Prendere dei contraccettivi? no, non se la sente.
Prendere io dei contraccettivi? no, non le piace il contatto con una cosa di gomma e poi costano!

Mi sono domandato spesso se potesse avere un altro uomo, ma ho la certezza che non ci sia. Ma senza approfondire oltre il problema con la mia dolce metà ( sarebbe troppo lungo e complicato ) basti dire che ne sono ancora innamorato e spero che la situazione attuale possa modificarsi col tempo, tornando finalmente come in origine.

Ma nel frattempo capita ciò che non doveva capitare: il mio lavoro mi porta spesso nelle sedi dei Clienti, e negli uffici di un cliente incontro una ragazza.
Trentenne, alta più di 180 cm, mora, laureata in giurisprudenza, fisico da urlo...come fai a non guardarla?
Una pausa alla macchinetta del caffè e la incontro lì. una sigaretta dopo il caffè e lei è lì...normale che si attacchi bottone.

Io, razza di irresponsabile che sono, ho calcato un pò la mano: quando mi ha detto che vive da sola e che non ha un compagno nè fisso nè occasionale, mi sono sentito sul trampolino di lancio.
Ho gettato l'amo e lei ha risposto in modo positivo: mi ha lasciato intendere che una relazione con me non le dispiacerebbe affatto; faccio presente che le ho raccontato tutta la mia situazione, sà che sono sposato, sà che ho figli, sà di tutto ( ma che cavolo gliel'ho raccontato a fare? )

Ora veniamo a me: non voglio tradire mia moglie, non vorrei....ma non riesco a pensare di rifiutare un'occasione simile ( e quando mi ricapita? )

Ma come fare a gestire la cosa? come fare a nascondere il tutto? dove trovare la forza di mentire? come cancellare il senso di colpa?

E' anche vero che se la mia compagna avesse un pelino più di intelligenza, capirebbe che un uomo nel pieno delle sue facoltà non può resistere più di tanto in astinenza....

Che devo fà?

scusate se sono stato prolisso.

ciao a tutti

Irresponsabile.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mi hai perso al costo dei Durex.

Teso', ma sul serio...dai!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


Irresponsabile sarebbe agire senza porsi domande....quindi...PER ORA...non dovresti definirti tale.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Intanto benvenuto e subito una domanda...tua moglie non può non aver almeno intuito quanto queste sue remore ti stiano creando disagio... avete affrontato il problema? O lei pensa che basta farti un pò "sfogare" per non aver problemi?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

inoltre complimentoni per la considerazione dei possibili, eventuali sentimenti della cavallona bruna...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Con mia moglie ho affrontato l'argomento tante di quelle volte che oramai mi stà scappando anche la volgia.
Sistematicamente mi sento rispondere: ( in ordine di livello suo di incazzatura )

1) ma come fai a chiedermi una cosa del genere non vedi come sono stanca?
2) ma non ti basta mai?
3) ascolta ho troppo sonno e domani devo lazarmi presto e poi non lo abbiamo fatto tanto tempo fà
4) tu pensi solo a quello

Per quel che riguarda la cavallona bruna, mi sono fatto fior di scrupoli, ma mi pare di aver capito che lei a 30 anni suonati, in carriera, non cerchi affatto un compagno stabile. Forse anche per questo motivo non si è tirata indietro davanti alla mia sincerità ed alla notizia che sono un uomo sposato


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


ma per causa di chi? lei non vuole o a te non garba!???


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Con mia moglie ho affrontato l'argomento tante di quelle volte che oramai mi stà scappando anche la volgia.
> Sistematicamente mi sento rispondere: ( in ordine di livello suo di incazzatura )
> 
> 1) ma come fai a chiedermi una cosa del genere non vedi come sono stanca?
> ...


 
quanto vorrei un marito come te!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma per causa di chi? lei non vuole o a te non garba!???


fosse per me si farebbe ogni giorno.

Lei si tira indietro, e quando si fà, ripeto, è solo petting e sesso orale. Di rapporti completi non ne ho più da tre anni.


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fosse per me si farebbe ogni giorno.
> 
> Lei si tira indietro, e quando si fà, ripeto, è solo petting e sesso orale. Di rapporti completi non ne ho più da tre anni.


 
:0008 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mio dio!!!!

ma sei sicuro che lei non ha un amante???


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Con mia moglie ho affrontato l'argomento tante di quelle volte che oramai mi stà scappando anche la volgia.
> Sistematicamente mi sento rispondere: ( in ordine di livello suo di incazzatura )
> 
> 1) ma come fai a chiedermi una cosa del genere non vedi come sono stanca?
> ...


concordo con Verena.
La cavallona ha solo 7 anni meno di tua moglie...e poi la storia dei preservativi costosi...mah.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda la cavallona bruna, mi sono fatto fior di scrupoli, m*a mi pare di aver capito che lei a 30 anni suonati, in carriera, non cerchi affatto un compagno stabile*. Forse anche per questo motivo non si è tirata indietro davanti alla mia sincerità ed alla notizia che sono un uomo sposato


Quanto mi dai se ti prevedo al 100 % come andrà a finire?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> quanto vorrei un marito come te!!!


per favore....sto vivendo un inferno....almeno non prendermi in giro.

Non è facile, stà ragazza bruna ( che per comodità da ora in poi chiamerò Miss così abbreviamo ) mi piace tantissimo, non solo a livello ormonale, è anche bello parlare con lei: abbiamo avuto modo di parlare per diverse ore di argomenti diversi, e giuro che non avrei smesso mai di parlare ( cioè, avrei smesso eccome, ma per un'altra cosa! )


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fosse per me si farebbe ogni giorno.
> 
> Lei si tira indietro, e quando si fà, ripeto, è solo petting e sesso orale. Di rapporti completi non ne ho più da tre anni.


come diceva il buon vecchio perply:
che storia incredibile!!
e infatti non ci credo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quanto mi dai se ti prevedo al 100 % come andrà a finire?


 
quello che vuoi


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> :0008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sottoscrivo con il sangue...e se non ce l'ha, è perché sta per farselo....


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

anche io voglio scommettere!

a me quanto???


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quello che vuoi


no no, vago.

Basta consulenze gratis, è ora di guadagnarci qualcosa!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come diceva il buon vecchio perply:
> che storia incredibile!!
> e infatti non ci credo


a leggere il tuo commento quasi mi metto a piangere.

Ci credo che non ci credi, ma ti assicuro che è la verità.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per favore....sto vivendo un inferno....almeno non prendermi in giro.


questo è il trattamento standard per le new entries....al Dio Formaggio vi presentiamo dopo!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (16 Ottobre 2008)

sono sicuro al 100 % che lei c'ha uno.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

alt!
fermi tutti.

Si stà scatenando una kermesse che non mi piace. Innanzi tutto non sono un fake o come ***** si chiamano quelli che irrompono nei forum raccontando palle, e poi non ci sono cose da scommettere.
Dopo 10 anni di matrimonio stò scorgendo l'ipotesi che tutto sia finito: io amo mia moglie e la cosa non mi lascia un buon gusto in bocca.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sono sicuro al 100 % che lei c'ha uno.


te l'appoggio!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> alt!
> fermi tutti.
> 
> Si stà scatenando una kermesse che non mi piace. Innanzi tutto non sono un fake o come ***** si chiamano quelli che irrompono nei forum raccontando palle, e poi non ci sono cose da scommettere.
> Dopo 10 anni di matrimonio stò scorgendo l'ipotesi che tutto sia finito: io amo mia moglie e la cosa non mi lascia un buon gusto in bocca.



non t'arrabbiare!

Siamo un po' così bruschi con i nuovi ingressi, mai poi tutto s'aggiusta!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (16 Ottobre 2008)

io però te lo spingo...



Verena67 ha detto:


> te l'appoggio!


 
caro amico, tua moglie c'ha uno. quindi fai bene a trombare in giro. La storia con la cavallona 30enne collega libera e indipendente è vecchia e poco originale, ma tant'è.

m'è venuta una idea per rendere tutto originale. Invita la cavallona a casa tua a cena per una cena a tre con tua moglie.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

scusatemi voi, non mi voglio arrabbiare.

Sono solamente scosso: da una parte ho una famiglia, dall'altra l'ipotesi ( ma per ora solo ipotesi ) di una nuova vita. Forse migliore.
E se così non fosse? e se oltre a perdere mia moglie perdessi poi anche la miss?
E se in fondo la mia situazione fosse comune a tanti uomini? 

io, manager, abituato a gestire situazioni da mille e una notte, quello che prende il direttore marketing per le corna e porta in ditta contratti fantastici, io.....quel bulldozer oggi cade come una pera.

Aiuto gente, sto fondendo!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io però te lo spingo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giuro e rigiuro: la miss è trentenne e sola.
Anche queste sono cose da pazzi, sembra un film....lo sò è difficile credermi ma vi assicuro che è tutto vero.
Invitare la miss a casa mia? ma che sei uscita pazza? mia moglie mi ammazza...

Perchè dite che mia moglie ha un altro?


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per favore....sto vivendo un inferno....almeno non prendermi in giro.
> 
> Non è facile, stà ragazza bruna ( che per comodità da ora in poi chiamerò Miss così abbreviamo ) mi piace tantissimo, non solo a livello ormonale, è anche bello parlare con lei: abbiamo avuto modo di parlare per diverse ore di argomenti diversi, e giuro che non avrei smesso mai di parlare ( cioè, avrei smesso eccome, ma per un'altra cosa! )


 
tranne le facce rotolanti, non ti stavo prendendo in giro!

io vivo la cosa al contrario!    

	
	
		
		
	


	





...............................................................................................


attenzione alla miss! 

prima di rovinarti la vita, almeno riflettici e decidi soltanto dopo !


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> tranne le facce rotolanti, non ti stavo prendendo in giro!
> 
> io vivo la cosa al contrario!
> 
> ...


in che senso? hai intuito anche tu che potrei innamorarmi pazzamente di lei? ( sempre che non lo stia già facendo...)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (16 Ottobre 2008)

tua moglie non ti ammazzerà perchè anche lei ha molto da farsi perdonare.

guarda, che tua molgie ha uno l'ho capito persino io che mi sono levato i prosciutti dagli occhi da soli 2 mesi




irresponsabile ha detto:


> Invitare la miss a casa mia? ma che sei uscita pazza? mia moglie mi ammazza...
> 
> Perchè dite che mia moglie ha un altro?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusatemi voi, non mi voglio arrabbiare.
> 
> Sono solamente scosso: da* una parte ho una famiglia, dall'altra l'ipotesi ( ma per ora solo ipotesi ) di una nuova vita. Forse migliore.*
> E se così non fosse? e se oltre a perdere mia moglie perdessi poi anche la miss?
> ...




Adesso saro' maledettamente seria.

1. Mettiti in coda per il manager celodurista e macho dell'anno: qui abbondano! I bigliettini con i numerini li danno all'angolo destro, entrando!

2. Ma quanto è ESECRABILE (si puo' dire esecrabile?) una persona che solo perché una tipa gli fa l'occhiolino alla macchina del caffé pensa che ha di fronte UNA NUOVA VITA FORSE MIGLIORE!??!?!

No, ma dico, ti rendi conto?!

Butteresti dal balcone moglie e figlia/o in cinque minuti netti per un estranea?

Solo perché la moglie non te la da'?!?

Siamo seri.

Anche perché nella realtà non andrà affatto così. Andrà che ti farai la storia con la tipa, che dopo 2 mesi (forse prima) la ragazza trentenne in carriera - che ha appetiti e istinti e obiettivi, pure materni e matrimoniali, esattamente come il restante 98 % delle donne della sua età (età critica se mai ce n'è una) -  comincerà a romperti le balle per una SCELTA.

E lì, finalmente ti cadrà il velo davanti agli occhi: e la fuggirai come se avesse la peste bubbonica.

Tornerai strisciando dalla moglie che non te la da'.

E che magari non te la da' perché lei non ha da te quel romanticismo, quel mistero, quel brivido che il tipo appena trasferito nel suo ufficio le da'.

Ora, volete cercare di lavorare sul vostro MATRIMONIO (senza economizzare sui profilattici...suddai, se sei un manager, cosa vuoi costi una scatola di Settebello? Quello classico è sempre il migliore!!!) oppure buttare tutto nel cesso e fare del figlio un DISADATTATO perché NO, NON SIETE CAPACI DI PARLARVI A CUORE APERTO?!

Ecco, ho detto.

Ah. Una postilla.

La cavallona quando si incavolerà ti farà un male bestia.

E potresti trovarti solo, con uno stipendio di cui resta solo un terzo (se va bene, gli altri due terzi vanno per mutuo e mantenimento figlio), e in mutande.

Letteralmente.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusatemi voi, non mi voglio arrabbiare.
> 
> Sono solamente scosso: da una parte ho una famiglia, dall'altra l'ipotesi ( ma per ora solo ipotesi ) di una nuova vita. Forse migliore.
> E se così non fosse? e se oltre a perdere mia moglie *perdessi poi anche la miss?*
> ...


Scusa eh ... ma quando ce vo', ce vo'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytulJ4u1l4Y


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusatemi voi, non mi voglio arrabbiare.
> 
> Sono solamente scosso: da una parte ho una famiglia, dall'altra l'ipotesi ( ma per ora solo ipotesi ) di una nuova vita. Forse migliore.
> E se così non fosse? e *se oltre a perdere mia moglie perdessi poi anche la miss?*
> ...


 

normalmente funziona così!

io spenderei i soldini per fare una crociera con la mogliettina!
portandole fiori!
dicendole che e bella!

cavallone ci sono tante in giro, di madre dei tuoi due figli solo una!

ovviamente se lei non ha un altra!

indaga!


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Adesso saro' maledettamente seria.
> 
> 1. Mettiti in coda per il manager celodurista e macho dell'anno: qui abbondano! I bigliettini con i numerini li danno all'angolo destro, entrando!
> 
> ...


 
ti amo, mi hai comossa!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Grazie, grazie!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Saro' ingenua ma nemmeno io caro amico riesco a capire come possano addirittura scommeterci su una cosa del genere ( ma davvero stimate cosi poco il genere umano ? )

vere , asu...ma che vi piglia...uno piu' uno in queste cose non fai mai due...perdonerete la banalità con la quale sintetizzo la quaestio ma io non sono d'accordo.

Irresponsabile, capisco l'ansia che ti ha assalito leggendo queste risposte...cero è che quella risposta sul costo dei preservativi è proprio una scusa .

Se fossi al posto tuo ..,prendendo per certo tutto quello che hai scritto, le parlerei..le direi tutta la verità..e poco avrebbe da inorridire...o da scaraventarti qualcosa dietro...

lavora fuori casa tua moglie?

escludi che possa celarsi una anche lieve depressione?

Come si comporta in generale nei tuoi confronti e verso i bimbi durante le domeniche o quando siete tutti e 4 insieme?( sesso a parte intendo )


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*irresponsabile*

Anzitutto benvenuto e scusa l'accoglienza forse un po' brusca e cazzeggiante, ma di solito non é mai malintenzionata.
Direi di analizzare il tuo post nei particolari.



irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


Bruja


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> giuro e rigiuro: la miss è trentenne e sola.
> Anche queste sono cose da pazzi, sembra un film....lo sò è difficile credermi ma vi assicuro che è tutto vero.
> Invitare la miss a casa mia? ma che sei uscita pazza? mia moglie mi ammazza...
> *
> Perchè dite che mia moglie ha un altro?*


Io no, non ci credo che tua moglie abbia un'amante ... le mogli con amante, la danno anche ai mariti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  di giorno stanno con l'amante, di notte nel lettone coniugale  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   cosi nessun sospetto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Adesso saro' maledettamente seria.
> 
> 1. Mettiti in coda per il manager celodurista e macho dell'anno: qui abbondano! I bigliettini con i numerini li danno all'angolo destro, entrando!
> 
> ...


grazie per la sincerità ma ora parlo io così vediamo di chiarire le cose.

Innanzi tutto non voglio nemmeno sapere quanti e qauli siano i presunti manager che girano su questo forum spacciandosi per tali. Io lo sono che ti piaccia o no è il mio lavoro e credo anche di farlo piuttosto bene.
Inoltre non sono abituato a definirmi belloccio o tromabtore, sono una persona normalissima.

Prova tu a stare tre anni senza fare sesso con la donna che ami ( uomo nel tuo caso ) senza riuscire a comprendere perchè ti rifiuta.
Prova tu a sentirti abbandonato. Prova tu ad essere messo sistematicamente in  secondo piano davanti ai figli ( per carità, davanti a loro non ci metto nulla, ma esisto anche io...)
Prova tu dopo 12 ore di lavoro a tornare a casa e trovare la cucina vuota, sentendoti dire all'alba delle 21:00 " fai tu da mangiare " quando lei è in casa con i bambini tutto il giorno ( ha perso il posto di lavoro tre mesi fà, ora fà temporaneamente la casalinga ).

Dopo che avrai provato potrai giudicare.
Credi che io mi senta bene ad avere la consapevolezza di aver perso la mia maturità? credi che io ci stia bene nel rendermi conto che desidero avere nuovamente delle emozioni, dato che mia moglie non me ne dà più? credi sia bello sentirsi dire il giorno della festa della donna " ma cosa cavolo hai comprato a fare la mimosa che sai che non mi piace? ".

Pensaci, poi giudica.

Mi sono iscritto ed ho scritto perchè ho bisogno di consigli, se avessi la soluzione ai miei problemi andrei da un'altra parte.


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> in che senso? hai intuito anche tu che potrei innamorarmi pazzamente di lei? ( sempre che non lo stia già facendo...)


 
leggi quello che ha scritto Verena!

tu hai voglia di fare sesso!

ma sei sicuro che *vuoi una nuova storia*!

pensaci!

............

e se non vuoi più tua mogli .... solo allora ..... provaci!

ce sempre un 5% che la cavallona sia la donna della tua vita!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> leggi quello che ha scritto Verena!
> 
> tu hai voglia di fare sesso!
> 
> ...


può darsi.
può darsi che inconsciamente abbia voglia di sesso.

O forse, più semplicemente, ho voglia di avere accanto una vera donna, capace di accendere il proprio uomo e di farsi accendere da lui.

Cosa che mia moglie non fà più


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie per la sincerità ma ora parlo io così vediamo di chiarire le cose.
> 
> Innanzi tutto non voglio nemmeno sapere quanti e qauli siano i presunti manager che girano su questo forum spacciandosi per tali. Io lo sono che ti piaccia o no è il mio lavoro e credo anche di farlo piuttosto bene.
> Inoltre non sono abituato a definirmi belloccio o tromabtore, sono una persona normalissima.
> ...


 
solo tu sai quello che vuoi!

prova con i fiori, la crociera!

e poi parla con lei!

prova a farla sentire bella!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*............*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie per la sincerità ma ora parlo io così vediamo di chiarire le cose.
> 
> Innanzi tutto non voglio nemmeno sapere quanti e qauli siano i presunti manager che girano su questo forum spacciandosi per tali. Io lo sono che ti piaccia o no è il mio lavoro e credo anche di farlo piuttosto bene.
> Inoltre non sono abituato a definirmi belloccio o tromabtore, sono una persona normalissima. E questo é legittimo
> ...


Mi sa che il tuo problema non é la mancanza di sesso ma l'atteggiamento di tua moglie. Però metti in conto che tutti indistintamente dopo figli, problemi e impegni hanno voglia di sentire sensazioni nuove... TUTTI indistintamente, quindi é lecito che tu ti senta intrappolato in una situazione di stasi esistenziale, ma la soluzione non é quella tipa, né qualunque altra che venisse al posto suo o dopo di lei.
Tu devi parlare e chiarire con tua moglie e far èresente che siete sull'orlo di una vera crisi di coppia!!
Bruja


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> può darsi.
> può darsi che inconsciamente abbia voglia di sesso.
> 
> O forse, più semplicemente, ho voglia di *avere accanto una vera donna, capace di accendere il proprio uomo e di farsi accendere da lui.*
> ...


 
se tu hai detto questo a tua moglie, allora capisco perché lei non ti vuole più!


scusami tanto!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> credi sia bello sentirsi dire il giorno della festa della donna " *ma cosa cavolo hai comprato a fare la mimosa che sai che non mi piace? ".
> *
> Pensaci, poi giudica.
> 
> Mi sono iscritto ed ho scritto perchè ho bisogno di consigli, se avessi la soluzione ai miei problemi andrei da un'altra parte.



Irry, quello lo dicevo anch'io a mio marito. Quando ero innamorata di un ALTRO e pensavo di farmi un'altra vita...

Ma sono momenti, crisi di motivazione.

Che una vera coppia supera. 

Se lo vuole, con un unica straordinaria arma: IL DIALOGO!

Tu sei arrivato qui con un grido di dolore grezzo: se noi ti dicessimo "O come hai ragione, poverino", che ne porteresti a casa?!

Le nostre provocazioni (peraltro realistiche: qui ci siamo passati tutti!) servono proprio a sgrossarti, a farti capire cosa c'è sotto, cosa rischi, cosa la tua famiglia rischia, com'è la situazione.

Riflettici...!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo problema non é la mancanza di sesso ma l'atteggiamento di tua moglie. Però metti in conto che tutti indistintamente dopo figli, problemi e impegni hanno voglia di sentire sensazioni nuove... TUTTI indistintamente, quindi é lecito che tu ti senta intrappolato in una situazione di stasi esistenziale, ma la soluzione non é quella tipa, né qualunque altra che venisse al posto suo o dopo di lei.
> Tu devi parlare e chiarire con tua moglie e far èresente che siete sull'orlo di una vera crisi di coppia!!
> Bruja


Bruja questa coppia ha bisogno di uno specialista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  oltre che a parlarne tra di loro.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che il tuo problema non é la mancanza di sesso ma l'atteggiamento di tua moglie. Però metti in conto che tutti indistintamente dopo figli, problemi e impegni hanno voglia di sentire sensazioni nuove... TUTTI indistintamente, quindi é lecito che tu ti senta intrappolato in una situazione di stasi esistenziale, ma la soluzione non é quella tipa, né qualunque altra che venisse al posto suo o dopo di lei.
> Tu devi parlare e chiarire con tua moglie e far èresente che siete sull'orlo di una vera crisi di coppia!!
> Bruja


tre anni di tentativi sono ancora poco?

Io sono ancora disposto ad aprirmi a lei, non le ho mai chiuso la porta in faccia.
Ma mia moglie limitatamente all'argomento sesso ha chiuso la porta. E non mi permette di entrare.

OK, ha un problema? parliamone. NO, non mi lascia entrare, non ne vuole nemmeno parlare. tronca ogni dialogo sull'argomento sesso sul nascere.

Poi se le chiedo di andare in capo al mondo a prenderemi un pacchetto di sigarette ci và...e pure felice di esserci andata.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> se tu hai detto questo a tua moglie, allora capisco perché lei non ti vuole più!
> 
> 
> scusami tanto!


aleee, eccoci con la solita super sensibilità femminile?

sentiamo: perchè una cosa del genere avrebbe dovuto darle fastidio?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ecco, allora sii duro.

Dille, "cara ho bisogno di amarti anche fisicamente, altrimenti temo che faro' qualcosa che potrà compromettere la nostra unione. Hai bisogno di terapia, dialogo, ascolto o cosa? Ma facciamolo"

E' una cosa importante, e merita che tu ti batta per questo. Chiedere e basta non è fare un tentativo. Bisogna lavorarci su.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco, allora sii duro.
> 
> Dille, "cara ho bisogno di amarti anche fisicamente, altrimenti temo che faro' qualcosa che potrà compromettere la nostra unione. Hai bisogno di terapia, dialogo, ascolto o cosa? Ma facciamolo"
> 
> E' una cosa importante, e merita che tu ti batta per questo. Chiedere e basta non è fare un tentativo. Bisogna lavorarci su.


 
SONO TRE ANNI CHE CI PROVO !!!!!

le ho provate tutte, dialogo, incazzatura, sorpresa, week end al mare, gioiello d'oro....NIENTEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> può darsi.
> può darsi che inconsciamente abbia voglia di sesso.
> 
> O forse, più semplicemente, ho voglia di avere accanto una vera donna, capace di accendere il proprio uomo e di farsi accendere da lui.
> ...


non è un male desiderare una vita sessuale ...è quello che caratterizza una vita di  coppia...che piaccia o meno.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> SONO TRE ANNI CHE CI PROVO !!!!!
> 
> le ho provate tutte, dialogo, incazzatura, sorpresa, week end al mare, gioiello d'oro....NIENTEEEEE!!!!!


 

ma sei certo?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è un male desiderare una vita sessuale ...è quello che caratterizza una vita di coppia...che piaccia o meno.


grazie.
Iniziavo a pensare di essere un sessuomane inguaribile.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sei certo?


ragazzi e ragazze, lo ripeto: non sono un fake.

Non è uno scherzo, è tutto drammaticamente vero. Come è vera la miss, come è vera la mia voglia di fare sesso, come è vero che nonostante tutto io ami ancora mia moglie.

che devo fà?


----------



## Verena67 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Questo no, nel modo piu' totale.

Dove sbagli è nel pensare che l'evasione sia la soluzione.

Hai usato la carota (i gioielli, etc.), è ora di usare il bastone. Minaccia una separazione se non acconsente a lavorare con te SERIAMENTE su questo problema.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie.
> Iniziavo a pensare di essere un sessuomane inguaribile.


 
ma quale sessuomane...qui c'èqualcosa che non torna....in lei...


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*beh*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie.
> Iniziavo a pensare di essere un sessuomane inguaribile.


Allora mettila di fronte al fatto compiuto. Dille chiaro che o andate entrambi da un sessuologo o metti in conto di tradirla o di rivedere la vostra relazione di coppia. 
Un matrimonio non può essere su base unilaterale e soprattutto non può ignorare pesantemente le esigenze dell'altro, e se nulla la smuove sarai tu a doverla smuovere di peso.
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo no, nel modo piu' totale.
> 
> Dove sbagli è nel pensare che l'evasione sia la soluzione.
> 
> Hai usato la carota (i gioielli, etc.), è ora di usare il bastone. Minaccia una separazione se non acconsente a lavorare con te SERIAMENTE su questo problema.


hai centrato il problema.
Forse inconsciamente vorrei la miss provvisoriamente in attesa di guarire il mio matrimonio.

In sè la cosa potrebbe anche andare, ma ho paura di rischiare troppo.
E ci soffro. E a 37 anni mi chiudo in bagno solo soletto come un ragazzino.
Bella la mia vita sessuale, vero?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora mettila di fronte al fatto compiuto. Dille chiaro che o andate entrambi da un sessuologo o metti in conto di tradirla o di rivedere la vostra relazione di coppia.
> Un matrimonio non può essere su base unilaterale e soprattutto non può ignorare pesantemente le esigenze dell'altro, e se nulla la smuove sarai tu a doverla smuovere di peso.
> Bruja


 

quoto in toto.


questa ha bisogno di un terremoto per scuotersi.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

*responsabile*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema.
> Forse inconsciamente vorrei la miss provvisoriamente in attesa di guarire il mio matrimonio.
> 
> In sè la cosa potrebbe anche andare, ma ho paura di rischiare troppo.
> ...


responsabile,* tua moglie si piace*?


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

caro, veramente non ho parole!

se hai provato tutte, se la ami ancora, .............

ma deve esserci qualcosa, qualcosa !

pensaci!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Ottobre 2008)

ho pensato al sessuologo o al consulente coniugale...ho provato a proporlo anche a lei.
Niente da fare, mi sono sentito rispondere che piuttosto che spendere soldi da uno strizzacervelli del cavolo era meglio fare un'offerta in chiesa.

ho paura, molta paura di fare presto una grossa ca.zz.ata.

Mi rendo conto di non essere più lucido sull'argomento, mi stò rendendo conto che la mia unione matrimoniale è in seria crisi e questo mi spaventa. La miss in fondo oltre ad aver risvegliato il mio istinto maschile, mi ha aperto gli occhi ( perdonatemi la battuta, ma avrei preferito che mi avesse aperto i pantaloni!!! ).

Intanto ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto e per la disponibilità ad ascoltarmi, ora purtroppo devo scappare.
La notte porta consigliop, domani tornerò a leggervi.

Per ora grazie


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Ehi ma scherzi?*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema.
> Forse inconsciamente vorrei la miss provvisoriamente in attesa di guarire il mio matrimonio.
> 
> In sè la cosa potrebbe anche andare, ma ho paura di rischiare troppo.
> ...


 
La miss non risolve il tuo matrimonio ma la tua confusione nelle gonadi!!! 
Vuoi vivere di espedienti sessuali o risolvere il problema ??
Bruja


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho pensato al sessuologo o al consulente coniugale...ho provato a proporlo anche a lei.
> Niente da fare, mi sono sentito rispondere che piuttosto che spendere soldi da uno strizzacervelli del cavolo era meglio fare un'offerta in chiesa.
> 
> ho paura, molta paura di fare presto una grossa ca.zz.ata.
> ...


 


il consultorio e gratis! fanno sedute di coppia!


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema.
> Forse inconsciamente vorrei la miss provvisoriamente in attesa di guarire il mio matrimonio.
> 
> In sè la cosa potrebbe anche andare, ma ho paura di rischiare troppo.
> ...


Il "provvisorio" ci potrebbe stare se non partissi già col piede sbagliato (ti chiedi infatti: "E' forse lei la donna della mia vita?" dopo averci scambiato due battute alla macchinetta del caffè? Noneeee è una possibile trombata, punto! )... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non solo non guarirebbe il tuo matrimonio, con i tuoi presupposti, ma lo incasinerebbe non poco...perchè quella...ti spezza in due!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi chiedo invece un'altra cosa. come mai escludi o meglio non affronti e non dai risposte sulla possibilità che lei abbia un altro?


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho pensato al sessuologo o al consulente coniugale...ho provato a proporlo anche a lei.
> Niente da fare, mi sono sentito rispondere che piuttosto che spendere soldi da uno strizzacervelli del cavolo era meglio fare un'offerta in chiesa.
> 
> ho paura, molta paura di fare presto una grossa* ca.zz.ata.
> ...


Tu non sei nuovo ... chi sei veramente?! ... dai confessa.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho pensato al sessuologo o al consulente coniugale...ho provato a proporlo anche a lei.
> Niente da fare, mi sono sentito rispondere che piuttosto che spendere soldi da uno strizzacervelli del cavolo era meglio fare un'offerta in chiesa.
> 
> 
> ...














ECCO,, dopo aver letto questa cosa miciolidia al posto del nostro amico andrebbe a letto con tutte le miss del pianeta.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non sei nuovo ... chi sei veramente?! ... dai confessa.












 mi sa pure a me.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi sa pure a me.


Siam della vecchia scuola noi eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

questa storia mi ha fatto venire i nervi.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questa storia mi ha fatto venire i nervi.


vedi che asu e vere c'han la vista lunga??


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> questa storia mi ha fatto venire i nervi.



Ma no Miciona ... mosega

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytulJ4u1l4Y


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siam della vecchia scuola noi eh?


 
vedi mari..non è il fatto che si conosca... e che non volesse rendere palese nella sua identità....è che la protagonista mi sembra stranita.

io non voglio speculare...ma nemmeno essere presa in giro...

e questa, se fossi un uomo..la sbatterei al muro di una chiesa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anzi dell'oratorio..perchè rispetto coloro che non utilizzano certi argomenti strumentalmente come ha fatto questa.


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ECCO,, dopo aver letto questa cosa miciolidia al posto del nostro amico andrebbe a letto con tutte le miss del pianeta.




questa probabilmente è l'unica cosa vera del 3D!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma no Miciona ... mosega
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytulJ4u1l4Y


Ma cambia qualcosa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ECCO,, dopo aver letto questa cosa miciolidia al posto del nostro amico andrebbe a letto con tutte le miss del pianeta.


 
anche io! con tutti i mister pero'!


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedi mari..non è il fatto che si conosca... e che non volesse rendere palese nella sua identità....è che la protagonista mi sembra stranita.
> 
> io non voglio speculare...ma nemmeno essere presa in giro...
> 
> e questa, se fossi un uomo..la sbatterei al muro di una chiesa


... ognuno ha bisogno del suo quarto di luna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dai, non e' la fine del mondo


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che asu e vere c'han la vista lunga??


 

dici....


questa timorata di Dio?


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*occhio.........*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questa probabilmente è l'unica cosa vera del 3D!


 
.....ha usato il condizionale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ognuno ha bisogno del suo quarto di luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione.


tre ave maria..e faccio il giro in ginocchio per il forum...


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma cambia qualcosa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO ... si cambia artista  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNWPEnmFXrg


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*vei*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... ognuno ha bisogno del suo quarto di luna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come se non avessimo mai letto storie inverosimili... che per carità cristiana ci siamo bevute ed abbiamo transato.
Questa non mi pare neppure una delle più fantasiose. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questa probabilmente è l'unica cosa vera del 3D!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*ti prego*



Mari' ha detto:


> NO ... si cambia artista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dall'oro all'ottone... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma cambia qualcosa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un po' come la storia di disperata e la pecora.
Io onestamente non riesco a farmi coinvolgere, dare consigli, sprecare parole e tempo in faccende che reputo poco credibili o peggio inventate di sana pianta. La vedo come una presa per il culo.
Ammetto essere un mio limite.
Ed essendo la rompicoglioni che tutti sanno considero doveroso comunicarlo.
Effettivamente potrei esimermi dal farlo.
Ci penserò su.


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> 
> tre ave maria..e faccio il giro in ginocchio per il forum...



e i pater noster dove li lasci?


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

riflettendoci, e un po' strana sta storia!

infatti ha toccato il fondo con la storia della chiesa!

e poi se e un super-manager, perché così tirchi?

chi lo sa???


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un po' come la storia di disperata e la pecora.
> Io onestamente non riesco a farmi coinvolgere, dare consigli, sprecare parole e tempo in faccende che reputo poco credibili o peggio inventate di sana pianta. La vedo come una presa per il culo.
> Ammetto essere un mio limite.
> Ed essendo la rompicoglioni che tutti sanno considero doveroso comunicarlo.
> ...



amo, con questo tuo fare da tritamaroni sappi che mi hai conquistato!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e i pater noster dove li lasci?


 
tenevo fretta...


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

ma ce veramente gente che gira i forum ad inventarsi delle storielle?

a che pro??


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come se non avessimo mai letto storie inverosimili... che *per carità cristiana ci siamo bevute ed abbiamo transato.*
> Questa non mi pare neppure una delle più fantasiose.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma si ... oggi siam buone va


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> riflettendoci, e un po' strana sta storia!
> 
> infatti ha toccato il fondo con la storia della chiesa!
> 
> ...


 

sta storia che le ha regalato gioielli etc...pussa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





oppure..non ci ho capito un ca. della vita...


cosa alquaaaaanto probabile


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma ce veramente gente che gira i forum ad inventarsi delle storielle?
> 
> a che pro??



ninnuccia! c'è pure chi non tiene un cazz da fare!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*già...*



Asudem ha detto:


> è un po' come la storia di disperata e la pecora.
> Io onestamente non riesco a farmi coinvolgere, dare consigli, sprecare parole e tempo in faccende che reputo poco credibili o peggio inventate di sana pianta. La vedo come una presa per il culo.
> Ammetto essere un mio limite.
> Ed essendo la rompicoglioni che tutti sanno considero doveroso comunicarlo.
> ...


Ma io mi riferivo anche ad altre non così evidentemente da sgamo... se l'argomento tira si risponde, lo dico da sempre, che poi ci si creda, dipende sempre da come si valuta chi racconta, come racconta e, se resta come procede...
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dall'oro all'ottone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... un po come ovunque ... tutti i tipi di tappe


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma io mi riferivo anche ad altre non così evidentemente da sgamo... se l'argomento tira si risponde, lo dico da sempre, che poi ci si creda, dipende sempre da come si valuta chi racconta, come racconta e, se resta come procede...
> Bruja


fammi un disegno.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mica ho capito


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sta storia che le ha regalato gioielli etc...pussa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quella dei preservativi che costano tanto e' stata il massimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma che ci facela la 2 guerra mondiale


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Quella dei preservativi che costano tanto e' stata il massimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi verrebbe una battuta a proposito di preservativi e chiesa..ma per rispetto di taluni taccio.


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sta storia che le ha regalato gioielli etc...pussa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vero!

eh! io meglio che non provo a fare quella che non gliela do'!
meglio godermelo quelle "poche" volte che si concede..........


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> amo, con questo tuo fare da tritamaroni sappi che mi hai conquistato!


amo, è stata dura ed impegnativa ma ne sono felice


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

*ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> vero!
> 
> eh! io meglio che non provo a fare quella che non gliela do'!
> meglio godermelo quelle "poche" volte che si concede..........


stitico nel concedersi?


ahhhh..bravo....e tu ninna che fai mani tese?


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> stitico nel concedersi?
> 
> 
> ahhhh..bravo....e tu ninna che fai mani tese?


le mie mani sono sempre _calde e morbide_.........

vedrai che prima o poi lo riacconquisterò!


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, è stata dura ed impegnativa ma ne sono felice



c'è una cosa che mi attanaglia!!!


da dove cazzzzzzo spunta quel cazzzzzzo di mestolo!


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*uff...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> fammi un disegno..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sempre a chiedere del peccatore tu.... ti basti il peccato!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ninnuccia! c'è pure chi non tiene un cazz da fare!


 
azz! e si divertono cosi'?!!!  ok................

diamola per buona!


----------



## Nordica (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> c'è una cosa che mi attanaglia!!!
> 
> 
> da dove cazzzzzzo spunta quel cazzzzzzo di mestolo!


 


ehhh! ho letto adesso! auguri ............. a TE!


----------



## Old Felino (16 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fosse per me si farebbe ogni giorno.
> 
> Lei si tira indietro, e quando si fà, ripeto, è solo petting e sesso orale. Di rapporti completi *non ne ho più da tre anni*.


Scopati la stangona per dritto e per rovescio senza nessuna pieta, più e più volte.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre a chiedere del peccatore tu.... ti basti il peccato!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 non volebbi.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Felino ha detto:


> Scopati la stangona per dritto e per rovescio senza nessuna pieta, più e più volte.


scatta le foto e distribuiscile come...

boccaccia mia statti zitta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Ottobre 2008)

oggi mi sento più tarda del solito, ma non capisco cosa ci sia di così incredibile in questa storia.

sicuramente è banale, ma banalmente verosimile...

e poi dopo aver letto della pecora, mi berrò qualunque cosa


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

*ben detto.*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> oggi mi sento più tarda del solito, ma non capisco cosa ci sia di così incredibile in questa storia.
> 
> sicuramente è banale, ma banalmente verosimile...
> 
> e poi dopo aver letto della pecora, mi berrò qualunque cosa


giusta punizione per entrambe.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

*ehi tu*



Felino ha detto:


> Scopati la stangona per dritto e per rovescio senza nessuna pieta, più e più volte.


 

non c'è spazio per due come noi.

o io

o te.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

felino, scherzo eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> c'è una cosa che mi attanaglia!!!
> 
> 
> da dove cazzzzzzo spunta quel cazzzzzzo di mestolo!


è il mestolino d'oro che ho vinto.
Sono pure da premio in cucina...la donna ideale


----------



## Old Mr.Black (16 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi hai perso al costo dei Durex.
> 
> Teso', ma sul serio...dai!


 
veramente questa cosa non si affronta...
e per fortuna che aveva un bel lavoro... 

mah.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Si fa "come se..."*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


 Ma tu vuoi chiudere il tuo matrimonio?
Mi sembra di no.
Non vuoi perché ami tua moglie dici? E allora che senso ha cercarsi un'amante?
Dei tuoi due bambini non dici nulla. Le due gravidanze sono state volute? Il sesso prima com'era? I bambini stanno bene?
Altre soluzioni oltre chiedere come non farsi sgamare non ti vengono?
Non dico per tua moglie, ma per te non riesci a pensare nulla di meglio?
Come credi che stia tua moglie?
E' solo una "prestatrice d'opera" per la quale puoi trovare una sostituta temporanea o è una persona, una donna che se rinuncia LEI al sesso significa che sta male? Ti preoccupi per lei?


----------



## Old ilary (16 Ottobre 2008)

*Non capisco come faccia tua moglie a non pensare che se continua cosi sarà PER FORZA  destinata ad essere cornificata!!*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Non capisco come faccia tua moglie a non pensare che se continua cosi sarà PER FORZA destinata ad essere cornificata!!


Ammesso che sia vero, una che si comporta così STA MALE ...chi sta male non pensa certo che la persona che dovrebbe amarla non lo capisca.
Se lei non solo teme la gravidanza, ma non ha alcun interesse sessuale, quello che fa è prodigarsi per lui.
Se il "di tutto" che ha fatto lui è chiederle come riaggiustare il giocattolo rotto perché "lui ha delle esigenze" non è stato certamente abbastanza.
Oppure qualcuno creda che una donna sama di 35 anni (o meno) non faccia sesso per cattiveria?


----------



## Old ilary (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia vero, una che si comporta così STA MALE ...chi sta male non pensa certo che la persona che dovrebbe amarla non lo capisca.
> Se lei non solo teme la gravidanza, ma non ha alcun interesse sessuale, quello che fa è prodigarsi per lui.
> Se il "di tutto" che ha fatto lui è chiederle come riaggiustare il giocattolo rotto perché "lui ha delle esigenze" non è stato certamente abbastanza.
> Oppure qualcuno creda che una donna sama di 35 anni (o meno) non faccia sesso per cattiveria?


beh questo è vero, bisognerebbe sentire la versione di lei, forse non si sente capita, conquistata o chissà quale serio problema potrebbe avere! è possibile che stia anche lei in crisi esistenziale e che stia pensando alla separazione?


----------



## Bruja (16 Ottobre 2008)

*appunto*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia vero, una che si comporta così STA MALE ...chi sta male non pensa certo che la persona che dovrebbe amarla non lo capisca.
> Se lei non solo teme la gravidanza, ma non ha alcun interesse sessuale, quello che fa è prodigarsi per lui.
> Se il "di tutto" che ha fatto lui è chiederle come riaggiustare il giocattolo rotto perché "lui ha delle esigenze" non è stato certamente abbastanza.
> Oppure qualcuno creda che una donna sama di 35 anni (o meno) non faccia sesso per cattiveria?


Non ascolta, non vuole sentire un terapeuta, é negativa ad ogni dialogo sull'argomento... a questo punto che si può fare se non dare uno scrollone?
Non serve tradire, giustamente, ma far intendere che rischia la relazione mi pare dovuto.
Bruja


----------



## Old ilary (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ascolta, non vuole sentire un terapeuta, é negativa ad ogni dialogo sull'argomento... a questo punto che si può fare se non dare uno scrollone?
> Non serve tradire, giustamente, ma far intendere che rischia la relazione mi pare dovuto.
> Bruja


concordo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> beh questo è vero, bisognerebbe sentire la versione di lei, forse non si sente capita, conquistata o chissà quale serio problema potrebbe avere! è possibile che stia anche lei in crisi esistenziale e che stia pensando alla separazione?


 Può essere di tutto...ma quel che è chiaro che lui si pone solo il problema di come cosare con il suo coso mentre di cosa ci sia dentro sua moglie non gli importa una cippa ...del resto capita pure che non gli prepari la minestra e trova puzzolenti le mimose (ma qualcuna le trova profumate?)...non può che trovarla meritevole di corna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ascolta, non vuole sentire un terapeuta, é negativa ad ogni dialogo sull'argomento... a questo punto che si può fare se non dare uno scrollone?
> Non serve tradire, giustamente, ma far intendere che rischia la relazione mi pare dovuto.
> Bruja


Da come parla con noi Irresponsabile le ha parlato solo per risolvere il suo proprio problema "logistico" non per approfondire il malessere di lei.
Tutti i traditori trovano ragioni per rimuovere le quali affermano di aver mandato segnali o "essersi battuti" o aver proposto soluzioni...
Quando io sono stata tradita era perché non mi sono mossa nel modo giusto o tu avevi colpe ...ma non diciamo fesserie!
Va bene che dobbiamo rispondere prendendo per buone anche storie inverosimili (e questa non lo è tanto, a parte il costo dei preservativi), ma non è mica obbligo prendere per buone le motivazioni di chi racconta una storia lacrimevole e poi ...chiede come non essere sgamato.


----------



## Old Holly (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può essere di tutto...ma quel che è chiaro che lui si pone solo il problema di come cosare con il suo coso mentre di cosa ci sia dentro sua moglie non gli importa una cippa ...del resto capita pure che non gli prepari la minestra e trova puzzolenti le mimose (ma qualcuna le trova profumate?)...non può che trovarla meritevole di corna.



Veramente le ha anche proposto di vedere uno psicanalista e lei gli ha risposto che con quei soldi è meglio fare un'offerta in chiesa...
Poi che la storia sia reale non so...
Tre anni di porte sbattute in faccia sono tanti...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sembra tutto così strano!  

L'odore della mimosa non lo sopporto, la butto immediatamente nella spazzatura!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da come parla con noi Irresponsabile le ha parlato solo per risolvere il suo proprio problema "logistico" non per approfondire il malessere di lei.
> Tutti i traditori trovano ragioni per rimuovere le quali affermano di aver mandato segnali o "essersi battuti" o aver proposto soluzioni...
> Quando io sono stata tradita era perché non mi sono mossa nel modo giusto o tu avevi colpe ...ma non diciamo fesserie!
> Va bene che dobbiamo rispondere prendendo per buone anche storie inverosimili (e questa non lo è tanto, a parte il costo dei preservativi), ma non è mica obbligo prendere per buone le motivazioni di chi racconta una storia lacrimevole e poi ...chiede come non essere sgamato.


Dando per buona la storia....si parla di TRE ANNI eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Segnali? Qui ci son scritte al neon nella notte che le dicono: "E' QUESTO CHE VUOI? OKKKKEYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Ottobre 2008)

Sono d'accordo con Persa, la moglie di Irresponsabile sta male.
Anche per lei gli ultimi 3 anni devono essere stati una schifezza.
Non si può scindere il sesso dall'amore, trattarsi male durante il giorno e poi fare l'amore la notte.
Forse si è persa per strada la stima reciproca.
È un matrimonio in crisi. La mancanza di sesso non è il problema: è un sintomo.
O i coniugi riprendono il dialogo (da soli o con l'aiuto di uno specialista) oppure la separazione sarà inevitabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Veramente le ha anche proposto di vedere uno psicanalista e lei gli ha risposto che con quei soldi è meglio fare un'offerta in chiesa...
> Poi che la storia sia reale non so...
> Tre anni di porte sbattute in faccia sono tanti...
> 
> ...


 Veramente lei (disinteressata al sesso, ed è questo il vero problema per LEI, il segno del suo star male!) si prodiga per lui e non credo che fare pompini senza avere voglia di avere rapporti sia un divertimento.
Comunque non capisco davvero perché ci sia questa comprensione per un uomo arido che non ha alcuna preoccupazione per la lo star male della moglie, aggravato dal recente licenziamento. Forse perché ci si illude di potersi tenere un uomo con il sesso?
Si sa bene che è una mera illusione.
Molte donne hanno dato sesso volentieri e con coinvolgimento e sono state traditre ugualmente (come me), molte (non io) hanno seguito il marito in sperimentazioni acrobatiche con sesso on line o addirittura scambi o orge (ricordiamo un antico frequentatore del forum?) senza per questo creare quella complicità a cui aspiravano se non del tipo di quelle di chi delinque e che dura il tempo del delitto.
La moglie di Irresponsabile ha problemi, ma lui pensa solo al suo ...problema.


----------



## Old Holly (17 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente lei (disinteressata al sesso, ed è questo il vero problema per LEI, il segno del suo star male!) si prodiga per lui e non credo che fare pompini senza avere voglia di avere rapporti sia un divertimento.
> Comunque non capisco davvero perché ci sia questa comprensione per un uomo arido che non ha alcuna preoccupazione per la lo star male della moglie, aggravato dal recente licenziamento. Forse perché ci si illude di potersi tenere un uomo con il sesso?
> Si sa bene che è una mera illusione.
> Molte donne hanno dato sesso volentieri e con coinvolgimento e sono state traditre ugualmente (come me), molte (non io) hanno seguito il marito in sperimentazioni acrobatiche con sesso on line o addirittura scambi o orge (ricordiamo un antico frequentatore del forum?) senza per questo creare quella complicità a cui aspiravano se non del tipo di quelle di chi delinque e che dura il tempo del delitto.
> La moglie di Irresponsabile ha problemi, ma lui pensa solo al suo ...problema.


Mi trovi d'accordo, infatti in questa storia ci sono molte cose che non riesco a capire, come il fatto di avere di malavoglia rapporti orali al posto di un normale rapporto sessuale... pare che lei abbia il terrore di una nuova gravidanza, ma anche lì... boh... i mezzi per evitarlo ci sono e se lei non vuole assumere la pillola, ci sono diaframma e spirale... possibile che non le vada bene niente? Ci dev'essere un problema grave sotto!
Lui sta cercando una giustificazione per il tradimento che ha intenzione di fare.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente lei (disinteressata al sesso, ed è questo il vero problema per LEI, il segno del suo star male!) si prodiga per lui e non credo che fare pompini senza avere voglia di avere rapporti sia un divertimento.
> Comunque non capisco davvero perché ci sia questa comprensione per un uomo arido che non ha alcuna preoccupazione per la lo star male della moglie, aggravato dal recente licenziamento. Forse perché ci si illude di potersi tenere un uomo con il sesso?
> Si sa bene che è una mera illusione.
> Molte donne hanno dato sesso volentieri e con coinvolgimento e sono state traditre ugualmente (come me), molte (non io) hanno seguito il marito in sperimentazioni acrobatiche con sesso on line o addirittura scambi o orge (ricordiamo un antico frequentatore del forum?) senza per questo creare quella complicità a cui aspiravano se non del tipo di quelle di chi delinque e che dura il tempo del delitto.
> La moglie di Irresponsabile ha problemi, ma lui pensa solo al suo ...problema.


La tua mi sembra una visione molto unilaterale e ti dico perchè:

1) Parli del problema di lei per la perdita del lavoro: falso problema perchè son solo tre mesi mentre i suoi dinieghi van avanti da tre ANNI.
2) Non tieni in alcun conto quanto detto da lui sul cercare con lei complicità al di fuori del sesso
3) Non tieni in alcun conto che lui le ha proposto di farsi aiutare e LEI HA RIFIUTATO
4) TU vedi solo QUEL problema per lui, mentre lui ha più volte detto che ve ne sono anche altri di rapportualità...

E' tutto lì eh, nero su bianco!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


Oh, scusate raga, come al solito andrò controcorrente, però .... ma che moglie ti sei trovato? ma stiamo scherzando? Parlale seriamente, dille che se non ha intenzione di fare sesso con te, almeno che ti dia il permesso di farlo con qualcun'altra! Avrà anche i suoi problemi, per l'amor di Dio non lo metto in dubbio, però si vive in due. E ora linciatemi pure. Quando è troppo è troppo.

In bocca al lupo irresponsabile


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

buongiorno a tutti.

Questa mattina mi sono precipitato sul pc per leggere le vostre risposte.

Un chiarimento è dovuto, cerco di andare per ordine.

Innanzi tutti mi sembra normalissimo che si siano trovate delle similitudini fra me e qualche utente precedente: succede in tutti i forum ma per quanto debba affidarmi alla buona fede di tutti voi vi garantisco che è la primissima volta che mi affaccio su questo forum.
Per fugare ogni possibile dubbio vi dico che mi chiamo S. ed abito a Milano.

In secondo luogo vorrei ribadire che, per quanto assurda possa essere, la mia storia è vera. E' tutto vero e non sò più come poterlo spiegare.

Poi aggiungo dei piccoli chiarimenti per incomprensioni nate dal mio primo post, in particolare il discorso dei preservativi: premesso che non mi piace usarli ma che per lei lo farei volentieri, non mi importa il costo che anno. E' stata mia moglie ad aggiungere che costano troppo e che non vale la pena spendere tutti quei soldi.

Ed ora approfondiamo.
Io e mia moglie stiamo insieme da 15 anni e siamo sposati da 10.
Durante il nostro fidanzamento la sfera sessuale è stata ottima, molto soddisfacente: non per quantità, ma per qualità, per trasporto, per unione, per come siamo riusciti a donarci l'uno all'altra e viceversa.
Dopo il matrimonio, complice probabilmente l'aggiunta di una miriade di imprevisti del quotidiano ( lavoro, soldi, organizzazione ecc ecc ) i rapporti si sono un pochino modificati: niente di trascindentale, ma è venuto a mancare quel calore di coppia e quel trasporto che c'era fino a qualche mese prima.
Ho pensato che fosse una cosa passeggera e che dipendesse dal fatto che ci eravamo sposati, e ho lasciato correre.
Ma ho notato che a letto non era più la stessa: parla e riparla ha confessato di essere terrorizzata da una possibile gravidanza. OK, sta bene: dei bimbi subito non li volevo nemmeno io e quindi vai di pillola.
E così siamo caduti dalla padella alla brace: calo totale della libido, sesso out, liti ed incomprensioni.
Per un annetto buono siamo andati avanti così: io che non vedevo l'ora di stare un pò con lei, lei che si negava.
Deciso a risolvere la situazione, parlando con la sua ginecologa, ci ha confermato che talvolta la pillola provoca i cali della libido. Decidiamo quindi di eliminarla.
Piano piano le cose sembrano tornare dalla parte giusta: specifico che non le ho mai forzato la mano e che non mi interessa fare l'amore solo per sfogarmi o per metterlo in qualche buco: ho sempre e solo desiderato essere felice ed appagato INSIEME a lei ed ho sofferto più per lei che per me.
La luce in fondo al tunnel? quando abbiamo cominciato a parlare di figli. Tutto si è trasformato, per tre mesi abbiamo cercato una gravidanza e sono stati tre mesi bellissimi. Mi sono sentito marito, uomo, amico, complice, amante. Lei era solare, maliziosa, provocante, gattina.
Splendido, bellissimo: il matrimonio è decollato.
Poi rimane incinta: bene, benissimo, avanti così! Ma dopo il parto, io non sono più esistito. Non solo a letto, non sono più esistito e basta.
Ricominciamo il dialogo e salta fuori ancora il terrore della gravidanza: ma, in aggiunta, vorrebbe un secondo figlio. Passano tre anni ed arriva la seconda. Faccio presente che in quei tre anni arrivarono scuse di tutti i tipi: sono stanca, la bimba si sveglia se ci sente, fai piano, non ce la faccio.....ed alle mie insistenza arrivano le prime graffiate sue, atteggiamenti duri e cattivi con liti annesse, dove mi ha ripetutamente accusato di pensare solo a quello, di non avere in testa altro che quello.

Alla faccia, meno male: io che durante i suoi nove mesi a letto per gravidanza a rischio mi alzavo alle 5, lavoravo 10 ore, scappavo dall'ufficio per andare in esselunga, correvo a casa a prendere la bimba più grande per portarla un'oretta al parco ( d'estate ) perchè poverina anche lei ha bisogno di uscire un pò! Poi rincasavo, lavavo i pavimenti TUTTI i giorni, preparavo da mangiare ( sempre vario perchè l'iperemesi incombeva ), lavavo i piatti, cambiavo la piccola e la mettevo  a letto, stendevo i panni  e stavo fino a  mezzanotte a stirare.

E poi io penso solo a quello?

Nata la seconda bimba, tutto è tornato inesorabilemnte come prima.
Ora sono stanco, non ho più le forze di ricominciare: non vorrei tradirla, non vorrei rompere, non voglio farlo. Ma io mi sento di avere dato tantissimo per il nostro rapporto, ed in cuor mio ho la coscienza a posto.
Mi manca solo di sentire che mi vuole ancora: non mi  interessa se si fà tutti i giorni o una volta al mese, deve farmi sentire che mi vuole, che mi desidera tanto quanto io desidero lei!!

Ecco perchè la miss mi ha messo al tappeto: in due ore mi ha fatto sentire desiderato, questa è la molla che ha fatto scattare il tutto.

Scusate se sono prolisso: è che la mia situazione è alquanto complessa, ma vi giuro che è tutto vero.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Questa mattina mi sono precipitato sul pc per leggere le vostre risposte.
> 
> ...


Tua moglie si deve rendere conto che il sesso è uno dei migliori collanti nel rapporto. Se non lo capisce nemmeno parlandone, scusami ma devi farle capire che il rapporto andrà in crisi seria e che potrebbe compromettersi. Vedi come reagisce e agisci di conseguenza. A volte le maiere forti sono le uniche efficaci. Forse ti sembrerò duro, ma un mio caro amico ha vissuto bene o male la tua stessa esperienza.. non voglio spaventarti, ma è difficile uscirne quando manca il desiderio da parte di uno.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ci ho pensato anche io. Anche io ho pensato alla terapia d'urto.

Ma ho paura di perderla, ho paura di perdere i miei figli.
Visto come ha reagito ai tentativi che ho fatto negli anni, temo che di fronte ad un out out mi direbbe di andarmene ( come ha già fatto spesso: durante le liti sull'argomento, spesso mi ha detto di andare con la prima che mi capitava e di tornare da mia madre ).


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anche io. Anche io ho pensato alla terapia d'urto.
> 
> Ma ho paura di perderla, ho paura di perdere i miei figli.
> Visto come ha reagito ai tentativi che ho fatto negli anni, temo che di fronte ad un out out mi direbbe di andarmene ( come ha già fatto spesso: durante le liti sull'argomento, spesso mi ha detto di andare con la prima che mi capitava e di tornare da mia madre ).


Non ho detto che sia semplice... è una decisione tua. Capisco le tue paure, pure io ho un figlio.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

ho due possibilità.

la prima: insistere con mia moglie, metterein conto di passare altro tempo e sperare di riuscire a ricostruire un rapporto.
I pro? tanti. I contro? tanto tempo perso, gli anni passano, le difficoltà aumentano, si rischia di creare un ambiente famigliare teso ed ostico dove non vorrei mai vedere crescere i miei figli.

La seconda? cedere alla tentazione, tentare di cancellare i sensi di colpa, chiarire subito con la miss che deve essere solo una scopata. E dopo il tradimento fare della sana autoanalisi per capire se sono ancora in condizioni di riprovare con il mio matrimonio o rompere definitivamente. Anche se l'ipotesi di rottura la vedo francamente come un fallimento personale. Ma anche il tradimento lo vedo come un fallimento personale, come un considerare tutta la mia etica personale ed il mio essere un uomo integerrimo due grandi e prolungate prese in giro.

Per favore, datemi consigli.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho due possibilità.
> 
> la prima: insistere con mia moglie, metterein conto di passare altro tempo e sperare di riuscire a ricostruire un rapporto.
> I pro? tanti. I contro? tanto tempo perso, gli anni passano, le difficoltà aumentano, si rischia di creare un ambiente famigliare teso ed ostico dove non vorrei mai vedere crescere i miei figli.
> ...


Devi essere duro con tua moglie. E' l'unica opportunità per uscirne vincenti e soprattutto "puliti" prima di fare una cazzata. Io non so che tipo di persona sei, ma occhio, non sempre si dice "ok scopiamo e basta" e morta lì. Spesso si rimane impantanati nei sentimenti di uno dei due amanti.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Devi essere duro con tua moglie. E' l'unica opportunità per uscirne vincenti e soprattutto "puliti" prima di fare una cazzata. Io non so che tipo di persona sei, ma occhio, non sempre si dice "ok scopiamo e basta" e morta lì. Spesso si rimane impantanati nei sentimenti di uno dei due amanti.


già. è proprio quello che ho paura che accada.
Mi sento vulnerabile e, per quanto da uomo a uomo riconosco che una sana scopata liberatoria potrebbe farmi bene, so anche di non avere la necessaria tranquillità per cui far rimanere la scopata tale.

In buona sostanza, se la mia situazione mi ha portato a desiderare e ad accogliere favorevolmente le avances di un'altra donna, ho paura che senza accorgermene potrei anche innamorarmi di un'altra donna, o magari trovare un menage quotidiano con molta più soddisfazione.

Non riesco a capire se insisto a mantenere vivo il mio matrimonio per orgoglio o per che cosa, non riesco più a capirmi.

Stò scoprendo una fragilità che non credevo di avere, maturare la consapevolezza che tutto quello che ho costruito con mia moglie possa rompersi mi ha minato dalle fondamenta.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> già. è proprio quello che ho paura che accada.
> Mi sento vulnerabile e, per quanto da uomo a uomo riconosco che una sana scopata liberatoria potrebbe farmi bene, so anche di non avere la necessaria tranquillità per cui far rimanere la scopata tale.
> 
> In buona sostanza, se la mia situazione mi ha portato a desiderare e ad accogliere favorevolmente le avances di un'altra donna, ho paura che senza accorgermene potrei anche innamorarmi di un'altra donna, o magari trovare un menage quotidiano con molta più soddisfazione.
> ...


Caro amico, mi sembra davvero di sentirmi.... fidati di me, non andare con l'altra ora, perchè faresti il mio stesso errore. Non ne uscirai più dopo e nulla sarà più come prima. Pensaci bene, fai un tentativo con tua moglie e se proprio lei non ne vuole sapere... allora saprai cosa fare e sarai anche "giustificato". Ma sii duro e chiaro con lei, a costo di parlarle delle tue "difficoltà" e tentazioni.


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente lei (disinteressata al sesso, ed è questo il vero problema per LEI, il segno del suo star male!) si prodiga per lui e non credo che fare pompini senza avere voglia di avere rapporti sia un divertimento.Nessuno pretende che si violenti o che debba fsare nulla che non senta col marito, ma bisognerà pure che accetti di parlarne e non liquidi l'argomento con giustificazioni abbastanza aleatorie.
> Comunque non capisco davvero perché ci sia questa comprensione per un uomo arido che non ha alcuna preoccupazione per la lo star male della moglie, aggravato dal recente licenziamento. Forse perché ci si illude di potersi tenere un uomo con il sesso?Lui sicuramente non ha premuto i pulsanti giusti, ma non é che possiamo solo dire che lui sia ignobile e menefreghista, i problemi di una coppia sono DELLA COPPIA, e forse lui non riesce ad avere la sensibilità che dovrebbe per lei perché in tre anni ne ha consumata parecchia.  Se lei non riesce a rapportarsio in modo "coniugale" (e intendo nel senso profondo del termine e non del letto tout court), forse é perché sono entrambi troppo presi a badare ai loro bisogni, alle loro esisgenze, alle loro carenze, che però lui almeno denuncia, lei semplicemente non le prende in considerazione ee non ascolta la possibilità di una terapia per entrambi.
> Si sa bene che è una mera illusione.
> Molte donne hanno dato sesso volentieri e con coinvolgimento e sono state traditre ugualmente (come me), molte (non io) hanno seguito il marito in sperimentazioni acrobatiche con sesso on line o addirittura scambi o orge (ricordiamo un antico frequentatore del forum?) senza per questo creare quella complicità a cui aspiravano se non del tipo di quelle di chi delinque e che dura il tempo del delitto.Credo e spero che questo npon sia il caso.La moglie di Irresponsabile ha problemi, ma lui pensa solo al suo ...problema.


Forse hai parzialmente ragione, ma se lei sta male e non se ne dà per inteso, forse lui trova difficoltà a occuparsi di chi nega di avere problemi visto che ne ha anche lui. Magari possiamo tacciarlo di scarsa sensibilità, perfino di guardare con occhio troppo disincantato la moglie, ma qui vedo anche, nella migliore delle ipotesi, un buon concorso di colpa, che una terapia potrebbe ovviare, sempre che la si accetti.
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse hai parzialmente ragione, ma se lei sta male e non se ne dà per inteso, forse lui trova difficoltà a occuparsi di chi nega di avere problemi visto che ne ha anche lui. Magari possiamo tacciarlo di scarsa sensibilità, perfino di guardare con occhio troppo disincantato la moglie, ma qui vedo anche, nella migliore delle ipotesi, un buon concorso di colpa, che una terapia potrebbe ovviare, sempre che la si accetti.
> Bruja


bene, questo è un argomento da approfondire: in che cosa intavedi un mio concorso di colpa, se di colpe si può parlare?

Nessuno è perfetto ma se ti basta ti posso dire che ho sempre rinunciato io per primo di fronte alle esigenze di lei. Forse inconciamente oggi pretendo che mi venga restituito quanto ho dato, anche perchè fino ad oggi IO mi sento di essere stato il solo a dare qualcosa per il nostro rapporto.

Per il resto devo ammettere che è una madre eccezzionale, facesse solo 1/10 di quello che fà per le bimbe a me, sarei un uomo felicissimo.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene, questo è un argomento da approfondire: in che cosa intavedi un mio concorso di colpa, se di colpe si può parlare?
> 
> Nessuno è perfetto ma se ti basta ti posso dire che ho sempre rinunciato io per primo di fronte alle esigenze di lei. Forse inconciamente oggi pretendo che mi venga restituito quanto ho dato, anche perchè fino ad oggi IO mi sento di essere stato il solo a dare qualcosa per il nostro rapporto.
> 
> Per il resto devo ammettere che è una madre eccezzionale, facesse solo 1/10 di quello che fà per le bimbe a me, sarei un uomo felicissimo.


Diciamo che è una buona mamma che soffre di una crisi alquanto comune: si è dimenticata di essere anche una moglie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Caro amico, mi sembra davvero di sentirmi.... fidati di me, non andare con l'altra ora, perchè faresti il mio stesso errore. Non ne uscirai più dopo e nulla sarà più come prima. Pensaci bene, *fai un tentativo con tua moglie* e se proprio lei non ne vuole sapere... allora saprai cosa fare e sarai anche "giustificato". Ma sii duro e chiaro con lei, a costo di parlarle delle tue "difficoltà" e tentazioni.


 
ma tre anni di tentativi non sono ancora sufficienti? se davvero finora non ha mai tradito, è inquadrabile tra i santi.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma tre anni di tentativi non sono ancora sufficienti? se davvero finora non ha mai tradito, è inquadrabile tra i santi.


Si, ma ora si trova davanti ad una scelta vera e propria.... magari prima di buttarsi è il caso di fare un ultimo tentativo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che è una buona mamma che soffre di una crisi alquanto comune: si è dimenticata di essere anche una moglie.


una buona analisi!!!

Consigli? mi sparo? fuggo con la miss? cerco una lucciolina?

che faccio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si, ma ora si trova davanti ad una scelta vera e propria.... magari prima di buttarsi è il caso di fare un ultimo tentativo.


 
chissà quanti ultimi tentativi ha fatto.
se le cose stanno così come le ha raccontate non vedo molte vie d'uscita. se veramente la moglie rifiuta anche solo di parlarne, rifiuta ogni tipo di supporto esterno (psicologo o consulente che sia), lui più di così che può fare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una buona analisi!!!
> 
> Consigli? mi sparo? fuggo con la miss? cerco una lucciolina?
> 
> che faccio?


 
fuggire con la miss? 
che esagerazione. non si parlava di una trombata e via?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chissà quanti ultimi tentativi ha fatto.
> se le cose stanno così come le ha raccontate non vedo molte vie d'uscita. se veramente la moglie rifiuta anche solo di parlarne, rifiuta ogni tipo di supporto esterno (psicologo o consulente che sia), lui più di così che può fare?


guarda: ieri sera, dopo che qualcuno mi ha consigliato di coccolarla e di farla sentire bella, mentre andavo a casa mi sono fermato da uno di quei marocchini al semaforo che vendono le rose.

Le ho preso tre rose e le ho messe nelle sue mani accompagnate da un ti amo.

Zitta zitta ha sorriso, le ha messe nel vaso e la serata è scivolata via.

Verso le 23 quando le bimbe finalmente erano immerse nel sonno profondo, noi due sul divano a guardare la tv, le ho fatto una carezza e, usando il condizionale, ho detto: " mi piacerebbe tanto fare l'amore, stasera".

Risposta: amore mio, ma se tu sapessi quanto sono stanca. Se solo riuscissi a esserlo meno sai quante cose farei...

A voi..


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una buona analisi!!!
> 
> Consigli? mi sparo? fuggo con la miss? cerco una lucciolina?
> 
> che faccio?


Tu vuoi sentirti dire "vai con l'altra" vero? Ci sono passato sai...
Ma, proprio perchè ci sono passato, ti dico di non farlo. Parla prima con tua moglie. ma ripeto: parla guardandola negli occhi e falle paura! Tira fuori le palle! Dopodichè, se ti risponderà picche, prenderai giustamente le tue decisioni. Che sia una trombata o che sia un divorzio.


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda: ieri sera, dopo che qualcuno mi ha consigliato di coccolarla e di farla sentire bella, mentre andavo a casa mi sono fermato da uno di quei marocchini al semaforo che vendono le rose.
> 
> Le ho preso tre rose e le ho messe nelle sue mani accompagnate da un ti amo.
> 
> ...


Falle bere una red Bull verso le 22.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Scusa se insisto sull'argomento che pare per te essere un tabù (almeno visto come lo eviti...):

Perchè non prendi in considerazione che abbia un altro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Punto secondo: Capisco gli ormoni (ne ho spesso pure io che sembrano dei cocomeri), ma il ragionamento "Prima trombo la strafiga morona e POI vado dallo psicologo" non sarebbe meglio rovesciarlo in termini temporali? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti dico questo (specie il secondo punto) perchè almeno facendolo potresti aver meglio chiare le dinamiche che si possono sviluppare IN TE rispetto alla storia extra (quindi mettere anche consapevolmente in conto che questo può significare la fine del matrimonio, ma non per la morona, ma perchè ormai la distanza tra te e tua moglie è troppa) e almeno DOPO non ti ritroverai a piangere amare lacrime chiedendoti perchè di questo e perchè di quello ed "inquinando" di conseguenza una qualsiasi indagine psicologica...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda: ieri sera, dopo che qualcuno mi ha consigliato di coccolarla e di farla sentire bella, mentre andavo a casa mi sono fermato da uno di quei marocchini al semaforo che vendono le rose.
> 
> Le ho preso tre rose e le ho messe nelle sue mani accompagnate da un ti amo.
> 
> ...


Tipo trovare scuse migliori per dirti di no?
Personalmente tua moglie mi sembra anoressica... sessualmente parlando. Come ogni anoressica, fino a che non vorrà uscirne, non ne uscirà e tu non potrai fare nulla.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda: ieri sera, dopo che qualcuno mi ha consigliato di coccolarla e di farla sentire bella, mentre andavo a casa mi sono fermato da uno di quei marocchini al semaforo che vendono le rose.
> 
> Le ho preso tre rose e le ho messe nelle sue mani accompagnate da un ti amo.
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Senti...e se invece di chiederglielo così pacatamente e tiepidamente passassi ai fatti?
Non dico di saltarle addosso ma prova a usare più fisicità...abbracciala, accarezzala...anche in modo deciso.
Magari ha bisogno di sentirti più intraprendente


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda: ieri sera, dopo che qualcuno mi ha consigliato di coccolarla e di farla sentire bella, mentre andavo a casa mi sono fermato da uno di quei marocchini al semaforo che vendono le rose.
> 
> Le ho preso tre rose e le ho messe nelle sue mani accompagnate da un ti amo.
> 
> ...


perchè nn parli a lei come hai parlato a noi nel tuo post?
paro paro


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*irrespponsabile*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene, questo è un argomento da approfondire: in che cosa intavedi un mio concorso di colpa, se di colpe si può parlare?
> 
> Nessuno è perfetto ma se ti basta ti posso dire che ho sempre rinunciato io per primo di fronte alle esigenze di lei. Forse inconciamente oggi pretendo che mi venga restituito quanto ho dato, anche perchè fino ad oggi IO mi sento di essere stato il solo a dare qualcosa per il nostro rapporto.
> 
> Per il resto devo ammettere che è una madre eccezzionale, facesse solo 1/10 di quello che fà per le bimbe a me, sarei un uomo felicissimo.


Alt!!
Io ho detto che potrebbe esserci un  concorso di colpa, ma per definirlo e quantificarlo dovrei sentire entrambe le campane, anche se sostanzialmente, per come ti sei esposto ed hai descritto la situazione, credo tu abbia comunque delle valide motivazioni di protesta.
Tu ti senti in credito esistenziale perché ti senti appartato e non consderato... non per nulla parli della sua assolita e totale dedizione alle bimbe, che é encomiabile ma potrebbe essere la "soluzione-risposta" alla sua immarcescibile stanchezza cronica appena arriva il momento di coricarsi....
Non sio dice che debba trascurare gli altri suoi impegni, ma e se leggi i miei interventi. traspare in tutti, tu hai delle esigenze che non mi sembrano assurde, e vengono sempre accantonate.
Poi ovviamente dovrei essere nella testa di lei, sapere se ha qualcosa che tu non sai, se ha altri interessi "emozionali" altrove, se qualcosa di te non la attrae più...  Ecco perché serve chi possa vedere oltre e dentro di voi e sia terzo al vostro rapporto.
Terapia insomma... che mi pare necessaria quanto più scrivi della tua situazione.
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tipo trovare scuse migliori per dirti di no?
> Personalmente tua moglie mi sembra anoressica... sessualmente parlando. Come ogni anoressica, fino a che non vorrà uscirne, non ne uscirà e tu non potrai fare nulla.


questa purtroppo temo sia la verità.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè nn parli a lei come hai parlato a noi nel tuo post?
> paro paro


già fatto.....ho raccolto solo accuse del tipo "pensi solo a quello"


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Senti...e se invece di chiederglielo così pacatamente e tiepidamente passassi ai fatti?
> Non dico di saltarle addosso ma prova a usare più fisicità...abbracciala, accarezzala...anche in modo deciso.
> Magari ha bisogno di sentirti più intraprendente


provato anche questo!

reazione? si irrigidisce, al punto di avere degli scatti maneschi allontanandomi le mani come se le stessi facendo il solletico.

Alchè io mi chiudo, mi giro dall'altra parte e dico buona notte, perchè sono stanco di litigare.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu non sei nuovo ... chi sei veramente?! ... dai confessa.


 
anche a me è balzata all'occhio sta cosa.....


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> provato anche questo!
> 
> reazione? si irrigidisce, al punto di avere degli scatti maneschi allontanandomi le mani come se le stessi facendo il solletico.
> 
> Alchè io mi chiudo, mi giro dall'altra parte e dico buona notte, perchè sono stanco di litigare.


Ti esorto a mandarla a quel paese e trombarti l'altra se dopo averle parlato un ultima volta ti dirà ancora no.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alt!!
> Io ho detto che potrebbe esserci un concorso di colpa, ma per definirlo e quantificarlo dovrei sentire entrambe le campane, anche se sostanzialmente, per come ti sei esposto ed hai descritto la situazione, credo tu abbia comunque delle valide motivazioni di protesta.
> Tu ti senti in credito esistenziale perché ti senti appartato e non consderato... non per nulla parli della sua assolita e totale dedizione alle bimbe, che é encomiabile ma potrebbe essere la "soluzione-risposta" alla sua immarcescibile stanchezza cronica appena arriva il momento di coricarsi....
> Non sio dice che debba trascurare gli altri suoi impegni, ma e se leggi i miei interventi. traspare in tutti, tu hai delle esigenze che non mi sembrano assurde, e vengono sempre accantonate.
> ...


scusa ma se fosse come dici tu, ho sposato una deficente!

Madre ok, donna di casa ok, donna attenta ok, ma moglie che si dimentica del marito è assurdo.
Non può giustificarsi dicendomi che mi lava e stira le camice ed i calzini e che passa l'aspirapolvere!! A questa stregua ho provato a proporle una donna di servizio, almeno si stanca di meno.
Niente, non vuole nessuna donna in casa che a detta sua " potrebbe mettere le mani nei suoi cassetti e la cosa non mi và", manco avessimo chissà cosa nei cassetti degli armadi oltre ai calzini ed alle mutande!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> anche a me è balzata all'occhio sta cosa.....


capisco lo scetticismo di molti di voi, chissà quanta gente è passata sulle pagine di questo forum raccontando chissà cosa.

Ma ribadisco che io sono quì da ieri, mai scritto prima. Vi pregherei di credermi anche perchè mi sembra che parladone con voi, possa riuscire almeno a carpire che qualcuno si interessa a me.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> provato anche questo!
> 
> reazione? si irrigidisce, al punto di avere degli scatti maneschi allontanandomi le mani come se le stessi facendo il solletico.
> 
> Alchè io mi chiudo, mi giro dall'altra parte e dico buona notte, perchè sono stanco di litigare.


Purtroppo sembrerebbe proprio che il contatto con te le dia fastidio e la irriti terribilmente.
Se come sei sicuro, lei non ha un altro uomo (perchè questa è una tipica reazione di chi pensa di appartenere a qualcun altro), concordo con chi dice che l'unico modo per chiarirsi le idee e cercare di trovare una soluzione sia rivolgersi a un terapista di coppia


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto sull'argomento che pare per te essere un tabù (almeno visto come lo eviti...):
> 
> Perchè non prendi in considerazione che abbia un altro?
> 
> ...


come posso scoprire se ha un altro? secondo me no, il suo cellulare è "pulito"...come potrei accorgermene? se ha un altro uomo le faccio i miei complimenti per come me lo ha nascosto..


----------



## Old oscar (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Adesso saro' maledettamente seria.
> 
> 1. Mettiti in coda per il manager celodurista e macho dell'anno: qui abbondano! I bigliettini con i numerini li danno all'angolo destro, entrando!
> 
> ...


parole sante

aggiungo, se mi è permesso, un solo piccolo consiglio

occhio ragazzo, occhio, il gioco è pericoloso, pericolosissimo.
( ma anche bellissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Purtroppo sembrerebbe proprio che il contatto con te le dia fastidio e la irriti terribilmente.
> Se come sei sicuro, lei non ha un altro uomo (perchè questa è una tipica reazione di chi pensa di appartenere a qualcun altro), concordo con chi dice che l'unico modo per chiarirsi le idee e cercare di trovare una soluzione sia rivolgersi a un terapista di coppia


 
già. Però quello che non capisco è una cosa: ogni tanto, tipo una volta ogni tre settimane mediamente, le viene lo schiribizzo e mi salta addosso. Si presenta in lingerie sexy e fa un pò la...si lo dico: fa la *******.

Ovviamente il tutto finisce solo ed asclusivamente senza consumare un rapporto completo, pur raggiungendo anche lei il piacere chiedendomi stimolazioni extra vaginali.

E allora dove stà la verità? Se la irritassi, se non le piacessi più....non si comporterebbe così. Sò riconoscere un orgasmo vero da uno simulato.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una buona analisi!!!
> 
> Consigli? mi sparo? fuggo con la miss? cerco una lucciolina?
> 
> che faccio?


 
Aiuta tua moglie! *AIUTALA!!*
Ho letto tutta la discussione e ti posso dire che ti capisco in pieno perchè....ci sono passata!
E ti giuro che ad un certo punto ho avuto l'impressione che tu fossi il mio ex marito.....già, lui è diventato ex. Oltretutto anche lui si chiama S. e siamo di milano, pensa te!
So cosa sta passando tua moglie e la devi aiutare. Non perderti anche tu, visto che la ami ancora!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

riferito al mio post precedente: questo suo atteggiamento altalenante non fà altro che aggiungere dubbi su dubbi al sottoscritto. Dopo la serata "brava" immancabilmente mi dico" ma dai, lo vedi che in fondo non vanno male le cose? ", dopo una settimana mi ripongo il problema, dopo due sclero, dopo tre sono un ormone ambulante, triste ed abbacchiato.

Realmente sedotto ed abbandonato


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Aiuta tua moglie! *AIUTALA!!*
> Ho letto tutta la discussione e ti posso dire che ti capisco in pieno perchè....ci sono passata!
> E ti giuro che ad un certo punto ho avuto l'impressione che tu fossi il mio ex marito.....già, lui è diventato ex. Oltretutto anche lui si chiama S. e siamo di milano, pensa te!
> So cosa sta passando tua moglie e la devi aiutare. Non perderti anche tu, visto che la ami ancora!


 
allora fai un piccolo sacrificio, ti prego: dimmi cosa posso fare per aiutarla.

ti prego.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

e' GARANTITO: tutte le donne delle pulizie mettono le mani nei cassetti! (e riordinano a buzzo loro)

Cio' premesso...ritengo la colf un diritto umano!


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tipo trovare scuse migliori per dirti di no?
> Personalmente tua moglie mi sembra anoressica... sessualmente parlando. Come ogni anoressica, fino a che non vorrà uscirne, non ne uscirà e tu non potrai fare nulla.


 
Si chiama anoressia orgasmica ed è una vera e propria malattia. Spesso è accompgnata anche da vaginismo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si chiama anoressia orgasmica ed è una vera e propria malattia. Spesso è accompgnata anche da vaginismo.


 
visto che ne sai parecchio sull'argomento, e considerato che sei una donna anche tu, ti rifaccio la domanda, supplicandoti: cosa pensi sia meglio fare per aiutarla?


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> allora fai un piccolo sacrificio, ti prego: dimmi cosa posso fare per aiutarla.
> 
> ti prego.


 
Andate da un sessuologo. Anch'io non volevo, anch'io nn ammettevo il problema, anch'io sono stata portata con l'inganno, ma poi mi ha fatto bene.
Il problema nasce tutto dalla gravidanza. Tua moglie oltretutto ne ha avute due. Dopo la prima nn hai notato niente? Visto che la seconda ha peggiorato molto la situazione....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Andate da un sessuologo. Anch'io non volevo, anch'io nn ammettevo il problema, anch'io sono stata portata con l'inganno, ma poi mi ha fatto bene.
> Il problema nasce tutto dalla gravidanza. Tua moglie oltretutto ne ha avute due. Dopo la prima nn hai notato niente? Visto che la seconda ha peggiorato molto la situazione....


 
certo he ho notato.
E' cambiata tantissimo, è diventata una mamma a tempo pieno e per lei esistono solo i figli e ciò che ruota attorno a loro.
Una vera mamma chioccia.

Per il resto, ha la fortuna dopo due gravidanze di non aver aumentato nemmeno una taglia, solo è calata una di seno dalla quarta alla terza ma nessuno direbbe che ha avuto due figli.
Insomma, è bella, e lo ammette con orgoglio anche lei.

Altro non ho notato....


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Andate da un sessuologo. Anch'io non volevo, anch'io nn ammettevo il problema, anch'io sono stata portata con l'inganno, ma poi mi ha fatto bene.
> Il problema nasce tutto dalla gravidanza. Tua moglie oltretutto ne ha avute due. Dopo la prima nn hai notato niente? Visto che la seconda ha peggiorato molto la situazione....


Quanto siamo diversi... mia moglie dopo la gravidanza è diventata quasi ninfomane!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Senti...e se invece di chiederglielo così pacatamente e tiepidamente passassi ai fatti?
> Non dico di saltarle addosso ma prova a usare più fisicità...abbracciala, accarezzala...anche in modo deciso.
> Magari ha bisogno di sentirti più intraprendente


 
quasi prende le sberle solo per il fatto che gliene parla... passare ai fatti non mi sembra una buona idea.
poi se lei non vuole, quale che sia la ragione che la spinge a respingerlo, passare ai fatti credo che possa solo allontanarla di più.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Quanto siamo diversi... mia moglie dopo la gravidanza è diventata quasi ninfomane!


 
chi troppo e chi niente....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *Andate da un sessuologo*. Anch'io non volevo, anch'io nn ammettevo il problema, anch'io sono stata portata con l'inganno, ma poi mi ha fatto bene.
> Il problema nasce tutto dalla gravidanza. Tua moglie oltretutto ne ha avute due. Dopo la prima nn hai notato niente? Visto che la seconda ha peggiorato molto la situazione....


ma se lei non ci vuole andare cosa deve fare lui? legarla e portarcela di peso?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quasi prende le sberle solo per il fatto che gliene parla... passare ai fatti non mi sembra una buona idea.
> poi se lei non vuole, quale che sia la ragione che la spinge a respingerlo, passare ai fatti credo che possa solo allontanarla di più.


specifico: le sberle le ho prese già.
E non una sola volta: provare ad accarezzarla ( che cavolo, potrà un marito toccare volgarmente il sedere alla propria moglie una volta tanto o no? ) è quasi certezza di ricevere una ceffa manco fossi un estraneo.

Naturalmente mi colpisce la mani, se prova a darmi uno schiaffo a quel punto....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se lei non ci vuole andare cosa deve fare lui? legarla e portarcela di peso?


e già: che faccio?

a proposito, mi è arrivata adesso una mail della miss!


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> certo he ho notato.
> E' cambiata tantissimo, è diventata una mamma a tempo pieno e per lei esistono solo i figli e ciò che ruota attorno a loro.
> Una vera mamma chioccia.
> 
> ...


 

Dici tutto e il contrario di tutto. Tua moglie si sente mamma e basta. Frega niente dell'aspetto fisico, ti assicuro. Forse ti dice così solo per accontentare il tuo di orgoglio....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> specifico: le sberle le ho prese già.
> E non una sola volta: provare ad accarezzarla ( che cavolo, *potrà un marito toccare volgarmente il sedere alla propria moglie una volta tanto o no?* ) è quasi certezza di ricevere una ceffa manco fossi un estraneo.
> 
> Naturalmente mi colpisce la mani, se prova a darmi uno schiaffo a quel punto....


secondo me non solo può, ma deve.
ma è chiaro che tua moglie ha chissà quale problema che le impedisce di vivere la cosa come credo sia "_normale_"


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quasi prende le sberle solo per il fatto che gliene parla... passare ai fatti non mi sembra una buona idea.
> poi se lei non vuole, quale che sia la ragione che la spinge a respingerlo, passare ai fatti credo che possa solo allontanarla di più.


Non so, con me avviene proprio il contrario.
Nei periodo in cui ho zero voglia di fare sesso il sentirmelo chiedere e basta mi fa dire che sono stanchissma (il che è vero) e ha il potere di irritarmi, il contatto invece dopo poco mi "accende" e mi coinvolge!


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se lei non ci vuole andare cosa deve fare lui? legarla e portarcela di peso?


 
Il mio ex marito ha preso appuntamento e me l'ha spacciato per consulente finanziario. Quando mi ci sono trovata seduta davanti nn sono riuscita ad andarmene.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Dici tutto e il contrario di tutto. Tua moglie si sente mamma e basta. Frega niente dell'aspetto fisico, ti assicuro. Forse ti dice così solo per accontentare il tuo di orgoglio....


scusami ma allora è evidente che il mio cervello non riesce a vedere la cosa, limite mio lo ammetto candidamente.

Per cortesia, sii più chiara nel cercare di indirizzarmi verso la soluzione del problema che ipotizzi, altrimenti mi pare di giocare a guardie e ladri.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e già: che faccio?
> 
> a proposito, mi è arrivata adesso una mail della miss!


 
BUTTALA! hai problemi più seri, se nn sbaglio!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e già: che faccio?
> 
> a proposito, mi è arrivata adesso una mail della miss!


sinceramente non so che dirti. non ci sono mai passata a questi livelli e mi auguro di non passarci mai. il massimo che è mi è successo è stato vivere un periodo in cui il sesso era un aspetto che non mi interessava assolutamente, periodo che così com'è iniziato, è passato da solo.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Dici tutto e il contrario di tutto. Tua moglie si sente mamma e basta. Frega niente dell'aspetto fisico, ti assicuro. Forse ti dice così solo per accontentare il tuo di orgoglio....


Come è vero!
A volte avviene che i figli ti bastino e ti appaghino in modo talemente totale da non avere più bisogno di niente altro (sesso compreso).
Alla lunga ciò non è salutare però


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non so, con me avviene proprio il contrario.
> Nei periodo in cui ho zero voglia di fare sesso il sentirmelo chiedere e basta mi fa dire che sono stanchissma (il che è vero) e ha il potere di irritarmi, il contatto invece dopo poco mi "accende" e mi coinvolge!


ranatan, qua non si parla di un periodo. si parla di anni... 
tra l'altro ci ha detto che se prova ad allungare una mano prende le sberle.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> già. Però quello che non capisco è una cosa: ogni tanto, tipo una volta ogni tre settimane mediamente, le viene lo schiribizzo e mi salta addosso. Si presenta in lingerie sexy e fa un pò la...si lo dico: fa la *******.
> 
> Ovviamente il tutto finisce solo ed asclusivamente senza consumare un rapporto completo, pur raggiungendo anche lei il piacere chiedendomi stimolazioni extra vaginali.
> 
> E allora dove stà la verità? Se la irritassi, se non le piacessi più....non si comporterebbe così. Sò riconoscere un orgasmo vero da uno simulato.




ci stai pigliando in giro?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> BUTTALA! hai problemi più seri, se nn sbaglio!


 
sì, uno di questi è che non scopa.
forse forse non la butterei...


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ranatan, qua non si parla di un periodo. si parla di anni...
> tra l'altro ci ha detto che se prova ad allungare una mano prende le sberle.


A me è durato più di due anni e ne son uscita (più o meno) con la terapia...quindi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito ha preso appuntamento e me l'ha spacciato per consulente finanziario. Quando mi ci sono trovata seduta davanti nn sono riuscita ad andarmene.


io mi sarei incazzata come un drago, ad esser trattata da deficiente. 
scusa eh, ma l'avrei vissuta così.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Scusa se insisto sull'argomento che pare per te essere un tabù (almeno visto come lo eviti...):
> 
> Perchè non prendi in considerazione che abbia un altro?
> 
> ...





irresponsabile ha detto:


> come posso scoprire se ha un altro? secondo me no, il suo cellulare è "pulito"...come potrei accorgermene? se ha un altro uomo le faccio i miei complimenti per come me lo ha nascosto..


Se è troppo "pulito" ad esempio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è qualcuno che la aiuta a tenere i bimbi? Quando esce da sola sai dove va e cosa fa?

Osservala quando è al telefono con le amiche....

E, anche se è brutto dirlo...prenditi qualche ora e...seguila...o falla seguire! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tieni in considerazione anche PER TE il secondo punto, prendi in esame un TUO percorso psicologico per capire a che punto stai TU...


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusami ma allora è evidente che il mio cervello non riesce a vedere la cosa, limite mio lo ammetto candidamente.
> 
> Per cortesia, sii più chiara nel cercare di indirizzarmi verso la soluzione del problema che ipotizzi, altrimenti mi pare di giocare a guardie e ladri.


Prova ad andarci tu da uno psicologo.
PArla del problema di tua moglie, senti cosa ti dice.
Poi con qualche conoscenza in più circa il suo "disturbo" (se si può definire così) puoi provare a parlare con tua moglie, magari anche mostrandole delle riviste mediche specializzate.
Magari senza insistere, dandole il tempo di prendere coscienza di avere un problema


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A me è durato più di due anni e ne son uscita con la terapia...quindi...


 
ecco, con la terapia, le "molestie" del marito non credo siano inquadrabili come terapia.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Come è vero!
> A volte avviene che i figli ti bastino e ti appaghino in modo talemente totale da non avere più bisogno di niente altro (sesso compreso).
> Alla lunga ciò non è salutare però


bene, vedo che allora il problema è anche di altre donne. La cosa un tantino mi rincuora.

adesso però ho il cuore in gola per la mail della miss...

Leggete, leggete un pò e poi ditemi cosa ne pensate.

" Ciao bell'uomo!!
com'è che non ti fai più vedere? Mica ti sarai offeso per la storia dei capelli bianchi?

Con quelle due perle che ti ritrovi al posto degli occhi i capelli brizzolati non si notano proprio.

Ufficialmente ti devo passare il FGA della pratica XXXXXXXX, ma guarda caso....ho tempo solo nella pausa pranzo.

Ti aspetto! Smack!"


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco, con la terapia, le "molestie" del marito non credo siano inquadrabili come terapia.


Ma dai, ma che molestie.
Non esageriamo.
Abbracciare, fare sentire il calore del proprio corpo la vedo ben lontana dall'essere una molestia. Mica gli ho detto di strapparle i vestiti a morsi e di ribaltarla sul divano!


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene, vedo che allora il problema è anche di altre donne. La cosa un tantino mi rincuora.
> 
> adesso però ho il cuore in gola per la mail della miss...
> 
> ...


bene.
allora archiviato il problema no?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ci stai pigliando in giro?!


NO! CA.ZZO, E' TUTTO VERO!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene, vedo che allora il problema è anche di altre donne. La cosa un tantino mi rincuora.
> 
> adesso però ho il cuore in gola per la mail della miss...
> 
> ...



è chiaro che ci sta prendendo in giro


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene, vedo che allora il problema è anche di altre donne. La cosa un tantino mi rincuora.
> 
> adesso però ho il cuore in gola per la mail della miss...
> 
> ...


Guarda...fossi in te starei lontano da questa ragazza.
Cerca ancora altre vie prima di arrivare a tradire


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma dai, ma che molestie.
> Non esageriamo.
> Abbracciare, fare sentire il calore del proprio corpo la vedo ben lontana dall'essere una molestia. *Mica gli ho detto di strapparle i vestiti a morsi e di ribaltarla sul divano*!


se mi dici che ci sei passata, sai come probabilmente vive lei il solo sentire il calore del suo corpo e/o il sentirsi forzare a fare qualcosa che non vuole.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è chiaro che ci sta prendendo in giro


Dici?


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se mi dici che ci sei passata, sai come probabilmente vive lei il solo sentire il calore del suo corpo.


Invece a me piaceva, mi rincuorava...mi trasmetteva un pò della sua voglia. Magari poi finiva in niente (spesso) ma se non avesse fatto così sono sicura che mi sarei allontanata fisicamente ancora di più da lui


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è chiaro che ci sta prendendo in giro


 
perché?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Invece a me piaceva, mi rincuorava...mi tarsmetteva un pò della sua voglia. Magari poi finiva in niente (spesso) ma se non avesse ftto così sono sicura che mi sarei allontanata fisicamente ancora di più da lui


evidentemente eri "meno grave" (senza offesa eh). infatti vivevi bene la cosa, lei lo prende a schiaffi. dici che gradisce e lo schiaffeggia per dimostrarglielo?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dici?


la mail della tipa è inequivocabile. E' quel linguaggio da Men's Health. Le donne non si esprimono così, nemmeno nei "Pompmessaggi" (come li chiama la Tati...)!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> evidentemente eri "meno grave" (senza offesa eh). infatti vivevi bene la cosa, lei lo prende a schiaffi. dici che gradisce e lo schiaffeggia per dimostrarglielo?


Lei esagera sicuramente. Ma probabilmente è perchè non accetta di avere un problema.
Sempre che di problema si tratti. Poi, magari come dice Fedi ha un altro...e allora stiamo sprecando fiato


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Si va bene.

Vi stò prendendo in giro, ok? così siete contente tutte e morta lì.

Onestamente è la prima volta che mi apro con qualcuno per avere dei consigli, non mi è mai piaciuto raccontare i cavoli miei in piazza.

Virtualmente è tutto più facile ma dovevo aspettarmelo che sarei stato additato come pallista.

Pazienza, se le cose stanno così me ne vado con il cappello fra le mani, chiedo scusa per il disturbo ringraziando chi ha cercato di darmi dei consigli.

PS: ho risposto alla miss che sono fuori milano e che a pranzo non ci potremo vedere e di mandarmi un pdf via mail dell'fga in oggetto.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mail della tipa è inequivocabile. E' quel linguaggio da Men's Health. Le donne non si esprimono così, nemmeno nei "Pompmessaggi" (come li chiama la Tati...)!


Sai che non ne sono molto sicura?
Secondo me c'è chi si esprime così


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

un pdf della fgc?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mail della tipa è inequivocabile. E' quel linguaggio da Men's Health. *Le donne non si esprimono così*, nemmeno nei "Pompmessaggi" (come li chiama la Tati...)!


 
ma avanti verena... ma che ne sai che LE DONNE non si esprimono così? TU non ti esprimi così e secondo te le donne NON SI DOVREBBERO esprimere così, ma da qui a dire che nessuna lo faccia, credo che ce ne passi


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Per me puoi restare, fai come non ci fossi!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un pdf della fgc?


Cos'è la fgc?


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, uno di questi è che non scopa.
> forse forse non la butterei...


 
dai AGM....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma avanti verena... ma che ne sai che LE DONNE non si esprimono così? TU non ti esprimi così e secondo le donne NON SI DOVREBBERO esprimere così, ma da qui a dire che nessuna lo fa, credo che ce ne passi


non è per la piattezza lessicale, quella ci puo' stare.

Ma proprio per il concetto di base.  La costruzione.

Comunque, ribadisco, non badate a me.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dai AGM....


Ciao Mirtillina, tutto bene? 
Un bacio


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Cos'è la fgc?


non lo so, l'ha detto lui!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> dai AGM....


 
così la penso.
mi sembra tanto una lotta contro i mulini a vento


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

scusate, era fga (sempre oscuro, a che mi saranno serviti gli studi...mah!)


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Si va bene.
> 
> Vi stò prendendo in giro, ok? così siete contente tutte e morta lì.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è per la piattezza lessicale, quella ci puo' stare.
> 
> Ma proprio per il concetto di base. La costruzione.
> 
> Comunque, ribadisco, non badate a me.


sìsì avevo capito, ma ripeto: non puoi escludere che esistano donne che esprimano certi concetti. fortunatamente non siamo fatte con lo stampino.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao Mirtillina, tutto bene?
> Un bacio


Ciao Rana, si tutto bene. Kisssss anche a te!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

comunque se irresponsabile c'ha begli occhietti e i capelli sale e pepe a me mi garba...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


 
Se ci tieni al tuo matrimonio (la bella mora diventerà una bella grana fra poco) e disponi di denaro a sufficienza potrei darti un paio d'indirizzi dove lenire le tue frustrazioni da astinenza con molto relax e senza la minima conseguenza.

Voilà, mon ami, i tuoi problemi sono risolti!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> così la penso.
> mi sembra tanto una lotta contro i mulini a vento


Se la storia fosse vera, l'unica soluzione in effetti sarebbe che la moglie si rendesse conto da sola di avere un problema e che si rivolgesse spontaneamente a uno specialista (medico o psicologo che sia)
Magari si tratta di un disturbo fisico e non psicologico


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Se ci tieni al tuo matrimonio (la bella mora diventerà una bella grana fra poco) e disponi di denaro a sufficienza potrei darti un paio d'indirizzi dove lenire le tue frustrazioni da astinenza con molto relax e senza la minima conseguenza.
> 
> Voilà, mon ami, i tuoi problemi sono risolti!


ti aspettavo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusate, era fga (sempre oscuro, a che mi saranno serviti gli studi...mah!)


non sò cosa hai studiato tu, ma nelle pratiche di forniture di servizi alle imprese noi chiamiamo l'FGA tutta la raccolta delle autorizzazioni, delle schede di sicurezza dei prodotti, dei documenti del personale operativo e delle relative schede professionali.

Non chiedermi cosa significa FGA perchè non me lo sono mai chiesto nemmeno io ( ad esempio i disegni e la raccolta delle planimetrie degli edificici li chiamiamo DRB )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Se ci tieni al tuo matrimonio (la bella mora diventerà una bella grana fra poco) e disponi di denaro a sufficienza potrei darti un paio d'indirizzi dove lenire le tue frustrazioni da astinenza con molto relax e senza la minima conseguenza.
> 
> Voilà, mon ami, i tuoi problemi sono risolti!


un uomo con la soluzione in tasca...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti aspettavo


 









  Non mi smentisco


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un uomo con la soluzione in tasca...


 
ci avevo pensato ma non vorrei ritrovarmi solo del tutto e con la testa fra le mani


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un uomo con la soluzione in tasca...


 
Un uomo che non vuol fare del male a nessuno.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se la storia fosse vera, l'unica soluzione in effetti sarebbe che la moglie si rendesse conto da sola di avere un problema e che si rivolgesse spontaneamente a uno specialista (medico o psicologo che sia)
> Magari si tratta di un disturbo fisico e non psicologico


quello che penso anche io.

ma mi chiedo: nel frattempo è giusto che lui si ammazzi di pippe? e se la moglie non volesse mai vedere il suo problema?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato ma non vorrei ritrovarmi solo del tutto e con la testa fra le mani


anche perchè sarebbe una soluzione temporanea.
Non risolverebbe il problema.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Un uomo che non vuol fare del male a nessuno.


 
dì a tua moglie che vai a puttane, e poi vienici a raccontare se lei ne è felice e ti ringrazia di non averle fatto del male.

non facciamo discorsi ipocriti dai.


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Un uomo che non vuol fare del male a nessuno.


raccontaglielo a tua moglie


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che penso anche io.
> 
> ma mi chiedo: nel frattempo è giusto che lui si ammazzi di pippe? e se la moglie non volesse mai vedere il suo problema?


abbiate pazienza , non ho letto tutto...ma neanche sesso senza arrivare al rapporto completo?


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Se la storia fosse vera, l'unica soluzione in effetti sarebbe che la moglie si rendesse conto da sola di avere un problema e che si rivolgesse spontaneamente a uno specialista (medico o psicologo che sia)
> Magari si tratta di un disturbo fisico e non psicologico


 
Rana, se ci sei passata sai che i disturbi sono tutt'e due insieme!
La mogli enn se ne renderà mai conto da sola, dev'essere aiutata e visto che lui dice di amarla ancora.....
Dai ***** è sua moglie, che ci vuole???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbiate pazienza , non ho letto tutto...ma neanche sesso senza arrivare al rapporto completo?


 
un pompino ogni due eclissi totali


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mail della tipa è inequivocabile. E' quel linguaggio da Men's Health. Le donne non si esprimono così, nemmeno nei "Pompmessaggi" (come li chiama la Tati...)!


A volte son anche più esplicite...garantisco!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che penso anche io.
> 
> ma mi chiedo: nel frattempo è giusto che lui si ammazzi di pippe? e se la moglie non volesse mai vedere il suo problema?


Boh, però farsi un amante non la vedo una soluzione, alla lunga gli creerebbe un sacco di problemi.
Se la situazione è insoppoartabile forse non resta che metterla davanti al fatto compiuto "o cerchiamo una soluzione insieme, oppure il nostro matrimonio non reggerà".
Una svolta di qualsiasi tipo bisogna prenderla...e risolvere i problemi fuori da casa farebbe scivolare nel limbo entrambi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dì a tua moglie che vai a puttane, e poi vienici a raccontare se lei ne è felice e ti ringrazia di non averle fatto del male.
> 
> non facciamo discorsi ipocriti dai.


c'era una canzone di Baglioni che più o meno faceva "..e una storia và a puttane, riuscissi ad andarci io..."

Quanto è vera...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato ma non vorrei ritrovarmi solo del tutto e con la testa fra le mani


 
Maddai, magari ti trovi un po' alleggerito di contante e a quel punto basterà modulare meglio l'impiego delle risorse e risolverai anche quello (chessò, un week-end in meno, una trombata in più, cose così....)


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Un uomo che non vuol fare del male a nessuno.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dì a tua moglie che vai a puttane, e poi vienici a raccontare se lei ne è felice e ti ringrazia di non averle fatto del male.
> 
> non facciamo discorsi ipocriti dai.


 
giusto!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Rana, se ci sei passata sai che i disturbi sono tutt'e due insieme!
> La mogli enn se ne renderà mai conto da sola, dev'essere aiutata e visto che lui dice di amarla ancora.....
> Dai ***** è sua moglie, che ci vuole???


ci vuole che lei voglia essere aiutata. cosa che finora ha dimostrato di non volere. certo che a volte la fate proprio facile.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non sò cosa hai studiato tu, ma nelle pratiche di forniture di servizi alle imprese noi chiamiamo l'FGA tutta la raccolta delle autorizzazioni, delle schede di sicurezza dei prodotti, dei documenti del personale operativo e delle relative schede professionali.
> 
> Non chiedermi cosa significa FGA perchè non me lo sono mai chiesto nemmeno io ( ad esempio i disegni e la raccolta delle planimetrie degli edificici li chiamiamo DRB )


vado a buttare giu' dalla finestra il Rocci...per quel che mi è servito!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> c'era una canzone di Baglioni che più o meno faceva "..e una storia và a puttane, riuscissi ad andarci io..."
> 
> Quanto è vera...


il sommo poeta, ti sei dimenticato di dire.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ci avevo pensato ma non vorrei ritrovarmi solo del tutto e con la testa fra le mani


e magari con una bella malattia venerea...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dì a tua moglie che vai a puttane, e poi vienici a raccontare se lei ne è felice e ti ringrazia di non averle fatto del male.
> 
> non facciamo discorsi ipocriti dai.


 
Bene allora, manda il tuo matrimonio a puttane (quello sì), i tuoi figli dallo psicanalista e fai sbocciare un largo sorriso sul viso paffuto del tuo avvocato (che mentre ti disperi si compra il panfilo). Va bene così? A me sembra più sanguinoso (oltre che ben più costoso).


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Rana, se ci sei passata sai che i disturbi sono tutt'e due insieme!
> La mogli enn se ne renderà mai conto da sola, dev'essere aiutata e visto che lui dice di amarla ancora.....
> Dai ***** è sua moglie, che ci vuole???


Il mio problema per fortuna era solo psicologico.
Non avevo voglia. Per nulla...il solo sentir parlare di sesso (anche in giro) mi dava fastidio...
Ma era dovuto anche a un periodo di forte stress e di crisi matrimoniale.
Tu hai sicuramente passato una crisi ben più brutta


----------



## Old topi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Credo che tua moglie non abbia desideri sessuali. Il fatto che alcuni contraccettivi costano per cui è meglio non usarli, comunica la sua volontà nel non volere ....
Per cui ritengo che tu debba sederti con lei e parlarne in modo chiaro.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vado a buttare giu' dalla finestra il Rocci...per quel che mi è servito!


 
Il Rocci....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

ops, ho ammazzato il postino!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

tanto per stemperare...visto che i presevativi costano non può farsi chiudere le tube?


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Daiiiii.....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> e magari con una bella malattia venerea...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vado a buttare giu' dalla finestra il Rocci...per quel che mi è servito!


ti dirò di più: sai come chiamano quì in ditta da me le richieste per l'ufficio acquisti?  GGA !!!

cosa vuole dire? non lo so.

Le dichiarazioni di conformità? AS BUILT !

I consulenti esterni? POE

potrei continuare per ore....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Boh, però farsi un amante non la vedo una soluzione, alla lunga gli creerebbe un sacco di problemi.
> Se la situazione è insoppoartabile forse non resta che metterla davanti al fatto compiuto "o cerchiamo una soluzione insieme, oppure il nostro matrimonio non reggerà".
> Una svolta di qualsiasi tipo bisogna prenderla...e risolvere i problemi fuori da casa farebbe scivolare nel limbo entrambi


 
io francamente non vedo la soluzione. da un lato c'è lui, disposto e desideroso di aiutare e di recuperare un matrimonio (ma con l'orticaria per la mancanza di sesso) e dall'altra lei che ha eretto un muro di cinta in ogni senso. le soluzioni quali sono?

tradire, separarsi, o vivere da infelice a tempo indeterminato... ogni cosa con le relative conseguenze.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ci vuole che lei voglia essere aiutata. cosa che finora ha dimostrato di non volere. certo che a volte la fate proprio facile.


 
ma se nn si rende conto della situazione come fa a voler essere aiutata?

Per mesi e mesi io nn mi rendevo conto di quello che stava succedendo.

Poi ho iniziato a negare il problema, ma alla fine mi sono dovuta arrendere.

Irresponsabile dimmi una cosa.....frequentate amici nella vostra vita? Andate a cene o invitate per chiacchiere i vs amici?
(direte: che c'entra?? c'entra....c'entra....)


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

e se lo so!!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

IRRESPONSABILE ascolta bene, lo scriverò grande, tu hai vari problemi da affrontare:

1- la miss. E' un problema più grande di te. come ben dici sei confuso: la vuoi scopare, vuoi fuggire con lei, vuoi cambiar vita. vuoi una relazione... insomma, un bordello. Se continui così l'unica cosa sicura è che ti infogni alla stragrande perchè o metti in discussione tutta la tua vita per una appena conosciuta o lei ti rifiuta (come compagno, come amante non direi) e ti riduce alla prostrazione o torni a casa con la coda fra le gambe e sentendoti in colpa.... nessun risultato.
Se proprio devi svuotarti per cortesia vai da una professionista che almeno non crea casini nella tua storia!!!!

2- il problema di tua moglie è grosso. come affrontarlo? inannzitutto ertiamo da lei. chi ha vicino? amiche intime, una sorella, una madre abbastanza giovanile? Potresti 'usare' una di queste per parlare con lei, chiedere un colloquio e dire sinceramente la situazione, magari anche parlare della tentazione di tradire (evita la morona nel discorso) e chiedendo cosa puoi fare, se loro possono interrogarla e capire... insomma fatti aiutare da chi è più in contatto con lei. 

3- la terapia. tua moglie la rifiuta, ma secondo me dovresti fare come dice medusa: portarcela con l'inganno. Insisti,a rriva anche a minacciare la separazione e dille che è tutto pagato o che siccome è amica di un cliente la terapista non vi fa pagare. Magari vacci prima tu a parlare e cerca di farle un quadro della situazione, forse può aiutarvi anche senza parlare direttamente con lei.  E sempre così cercare di alleggerirle la vita, ad esempio prendendo una persona per stirare che lo faccia mentre lei è in casa, così non mette mano nei cassetti ma alleggerisce tua moglie!  Puoi inoltre farle leggere articoli sull'argomento o farle trovare per casa libri su questo.... 

Insomma, inrresponsabile, devi occuparti del problema perchè l'irresponsabilità crea solo ulteriori guai....... 

PS per verenella mia: sì, molte donne parlano così. io in parte, credo. ma si acuisce in chi guarda troppo i telefilm americani..... sò problemi di oggi..... ma io gli credo, sai? bacino, come stai?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


beh, sai, una mia collega si sta facendo DUE ANNI DI INTERFERONE per colpa del marito....bontà sua....!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io francamente non vedo la soluzione. da un lato c'è lui, disposto e desideroso di aiutare e di recuperare un matrimonio (ma con l'orticaria per la mancanza di sesso) e dall'altra lei che ha eretto un muro di cinta in ogni senso. le soluzioni quali sono?
> 
> tradire, separarsi, o vivere da infelice a tempo indeterminato... ogni cosa con le relative conseguenze.


PARLARSI pare brutto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Bene allora, manda il tuo matrimonio a puttane (quello sì), i tuoi figli dallo psicanalista e fai sbocciare un largo sorriso sul viso paffuto del tuo avvocato (che mentre ti disperi si compra il panfilo). Va bene così? A me sembra più sanguinoso (oltre che ben più costoso).


 

tutto quello che vuoi, ma non ci venire a dire che vai a puttane perché non vuoi fare del male a nessuno, passando pure per il buono della situazione. il rischio è di apparire alquanto ridicolo


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e magari con una bella malattia venerea...


 

Quelle si prendono anche dalle belle more alla macchinetta del caffè.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io francamente non vedo la soluzione. da un lato c'è lui, disposto e desideroso di aiutare e di recuperare un matrimonio (ma con l'orticaria per la mancanza di sesso) e dall'altra lei che ha eretto un muro di cinta in ogni senso. le soluzioni quali sono?
> 
> tradire, separarsi, o vivere da infelice a tempo indeterminato... ogni cosa con le relative conseguenze.


E' effettivamente una storia di cacca.
Sarebbe più semplice se lei si rifiutasse di avere contatti con lui per via di una amante...(scherzo, ma non troppo)


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tanto per stemperare...visto che i presevativi costano non può farsi chiudere le tube?


Questa potrebbe essere un'ottima provocazione....


----------



## Old topi (17 Ottobre 2008)

condivido con "angelo..."


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma se nn si rende conto della situazione come fa a voler essere aiutata?
> 
> Per mesi e mesi io nn mi rendevo conto di quello che stava succedendo.
> 
> ...


Ciao Mirti!
Non ho capito: tu non avevi piu' desiderio, o il tuo ex marito?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> PARLARSI pare brutto?


senti verena, io non sono nel loro letto. io dico quello che penso in base a quello che lui ci racconta. SONO TRE ANNI CHE PROVA A PARLARCI!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Quelle si prendono anche dalle belle more alla macchinetta del caffè.


beh, questo lo davo per scontato!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma se nn si rende conto della situazione come fa a voler essere aiutata?
> 
> Per mesi e mesi io nn mi rendevo conto di quello che stava succedendo.
> 
> ...


pochissimi amici ( miei qualcuno in più ma non ci si frequenta mai in cene o serate insieme, una telefonata ogni tanto ).

Lei amiche pochissime, che io sappia solo una...la vicina del piano di sotto, donna di 50 anni ignorante come una campana che tanto simpatica non mi stà.

Siamo abbastanza selvatici tutti e due, non invitiamo volentieri e ci rompe essere invitati.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tutto quello che vuoi, ma non ci venire a dire che vai a puttane perché non vuoi fare del male a nessuno, passando pure per il buono della situazione. il rischio è di apparire alquanto ridicolo


 
Sarò pure ridicolo, ma sicuramente più razionale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti dirò di più: sai come chiamano quì in ditta da me le richieste per l'ufficio acquisti? GGA !!!
> 
> cosa vuole dire? non lo so.
> 
> ...


ma anche no, grazie


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> IRRESPONSABILE ascolta bene, lo scriverò grande, tu hai vari problemi da affrontare:
> 
> 1- la miss. E' un problema più grande di te. come ben dici sei confuso: la vuoi scopare, vuoi fuggire con lei, vuoi cambiar vita. vuoi una relazione... insomma, un bordello. Se continui così l'unica cosa sicura è che ti infogni alla stragrande perchè o metti in discussione tutta la tua vita per una appena conosciuta o lei ti rifiuta (come compagno, come amante non direi) e ti riduce alla prostrazione o torni a casa con la coda fra le gambe e sentendoti in colpa.... nessun risultato.
> Se proprio devi svuotarti per cortesia vai da una professionista che almeno non crea casini nella tua storia!!!!
> ...


...mi sembra l'abbia suggerito mirtilla...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Angelo, ok prova da tre anni. Ma lui ci racconta di tentativi di seduzione, di regali, non di METTERSI LI'  A DIRE SUL SERIO PERCHE' LEI NON HA PIU' DESIDERIO PER LUI E COSA FARE!!!

(tu urlavi...)


----------



## Old topi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha ragione... condivido


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Irresponsabile*

...molto simile alla mia storia...eravamo due bombe sessuali, arrivammo alla sua anorgasmia totale (con altre complicazioni che mi auguro tu non raggiunga mai)

niente, non c'è stato nulla da fare...ci siamo separati!

mi dispiace dirlo...ma quando non c'è sesso non c'è coppia, e tutto miseramente finisce


...l'unica cosa che mi sentirei di dirti è quella di andartene via per un certo periodo, di spingerla a ragionare che *può* perderti veramente, e forse può servire tradire in questi casi (per te e per lei, ma sono convinto che se stai come stavo io...non tradirai...)


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, sai, una mia collega si sta facendo DUE ANNI DI INTERFERONE per colpa del marito....bontà sua....!


Quindi....visto che il rischio NON è solo legato a chi fa la scappatella...che c'entra? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari lei non vuol far sesso con lui perchè ha fatto sesso non protetto con qualcun altro....vogliamo vederla magari anche sotto questo aspetto?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> IRRESPONSABILE ascolta bene, lo scriverò grande, tu hai vari problemi da affrontare:
> 
> 1- la miss. E' un problema più grande di te. come ben dici sei confuso: la vuoi scopare, vuoi fuggire con lei, vuoi cambiar vita. vuoi una relazione... insomma, un bordello. Se continui così l'unica cosa sicura è che ti infogni alla stragrande perchè o metti in discussione tutta la tua vita per una appena conosciuta o lei ti rifiuta (come compagno, come amante non direi) e ti riduce alla prostrazione o torni a casa con la coda fra le gambe e sentendoti in colpa.... nessun risultato.
> Se proprio devi svuotarti per cortesia vai da una professionista che almeno non crea casini nella tua storia!!!!(finalmente un po' di buon senso)
> ...


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi....visto che il rischio NON è solo legato a chi fa la scappatella...che c'entra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh bravo il pupazzetto.
potrebbe essere un punto di vista 
però se fosse così sarebbe ancora più da calci nelle gengive la moglie


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ...mi sembra l'abbia suggerito mirtilla...








 :moon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   h, sorry, mirty!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, ok prova da tre anni. Ma lui ci racconta di tentativi di seduzione, di regali, non di METTERSI LI' A DIRE SUL SERIO PERCHE' LEI NON HA PIU' DESIDERIO PER LUI E COSA FARE!!!
> 
> (tu urlavi...)


Io però mi chiedo...ma per lei, la moglie, come fa ad essere normale una situazione del genere?
Come fanno a non venire dei dubbi
E poi, io se avessi dei dolori vaginali correrei immediatamente dal ginecologo...e da li a rendersi conto di problemi non solo fisici il passo è breve


----------



## Old Lineadombra (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, questo lo davo per scontato!


 
Meno male.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, ok prova da tre anni. Ma lui ci racconta di tentativi di seduzione, di regali, non di METTERSI LI' A DIRE SUL SERIO PERCHE' LEI NON HA PIU' DESIDERIO PER LUI E COSA FARE!!!
> 
> (tu urlavi...)


 






   non urlavo, evidenziavo.

ma lui non ha fatto solo tentativi di seduzione e regali. ha provato a parlarci, ha proposto uno psicologo, ha proposto un consulente matrimoniale, ha proposto e proposto e lei ha rifiutato qualsiasi cosa. appena accenna il discorso lei si trasforma in un pitbull in*****so e finiscono per litigare. 
o prova con l'ipnosi...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Angelo, ok prova da tre anni. Ma lui ci racconta di tentativi di seduzione, di regali, non di METTERSI LI' A DIRE SUL SERIO PERCHE' LEI NON HA PIU' DESIDERIO PER LUI E COSA FARE!!!
> 
> (tu urlavi...)


 
scusa varena ma allora non hai letto bene.

Non ho solo tentato la seduzione ( questa era scontata ), ho provato realmente a parlare, a cercare di spiegarmi, di capire cosa c'era che non andava.

niente da fare....
Se escludiamo l'aiuto di un sessuologo o di uno psicologo, le ho provate davvero tutte.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Mirti!
> Non ho capito: tu non avevi piu' desiderio, o il tuo ex marito?


 
Ciao Vere.
Io nn avevo più desiderio, cancellato completamente il sesso dalla mia vita....
Tanto il mio ex marito si dava già da fare con le altre prima che io partorissi, però mi ha cmq aiutata e ne sono venuta fuori. Ovviamente nn sapevo ancora niente delle altre sennò....


----------



## Old topi (17 Ottobre 2008)

...... il postino suona sempre 2 volte


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh bravo il pupazzetto.
> potrebbe essere un punto di vista
> però se fosse così sarebbe ancora più da calci nelle gengive la moglie


...che non son poi esclusi se lui dovesse scoprire che tutta la sua "stanchezza" a quello è dovuto...


----------



## Old topi (17 Ottobre 2008)

niente da fare? non capisco, avrà sicuramente esternato le motivazioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi....visto che il rischio NON è solo legato a chi fa la scappatella...che c'entra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se avesse fatto sesso non protetto con un altro... tre anni fa, direi che i tempi sarebbero ben maturi per fare ogni tipo di esame.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> ...... il postino suona sempre 2 volte


 
cioè?


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...molto simile alla mia storia...eravamo due bombe sessuali, arrivammo alla sua anorgasmia totale (con altre complicazioni che mi auguro tu non raggiunga mai)
> 
> niente, non c'è stato nulla da fare...ci siamo separati!
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace. Spero che la tua ex moglie adesso stia meglio...


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> pochissimi amici ( miei qualcuno in più ma non ci si frequenta mai in cene o serate insieme, una telefonata ogni tanto ).
> 
> Lei amiche pochissime, che io sappia solo una...la vicina del piano di sotto, donna di 50 anni ignorante come una campana che tanto simpatica non mi stà.
> 
> Siamo abbastanza selvatici tutti e due, non invitiamo volentieri e ci rompe essere invitati.


 
e voilà..... ecco spiegato perchè nn si rende conto del problema....
Non vedete mai coppie come voi, nn parlate con uomini e donne che stanno vivendo il matrimonio con figli piccoli, per di più lei nn ha nemmeno un'amica decente.....!! Ci credo che nn se ne rende conto.... Ma com'è possibile??


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se avesse fatto sesso non protetto con un altro... tre anni fa, direi che i tempi sarebbero ben maturi per fare ogni tipo di esame.


Dipende se è stato SOLO UN episodio e risalente a tre anni prima...


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dipende se è stato SOLO UN episodio e risalente a tre anni prima...


Beh, ma se avesse contratto una malattia potrebbe accettare  e proporre l'uso dei preservativi...invece li aborre!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresp, ma quando le chiedi come mai non ha desiderio, lei come risponde, che è stanca?


----------



## Old lanuovame (17 Ottobre 2008)

ciao...
non chiedetemi perchè sono tornata qui, non lo so nemmeno io...non so nemmeno se troverò i vecchi amici...Perplesso, Dio, Arsenico,Buscopann, Stellina,Angioletto...MAGNOLIAAAAAAAAAAAA....CHE FINE HAI FATTO???MI MANCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...è passato così tanto tempo...
forse qualcuno mi riconoscerà...aspettiamo e vedremo

Cmq, per rispondere al nostro caro amico....spiega a tua moglie cosa succede...ti prego fallo...io sono stata amante per tanto, troppo tempo, all'inizio nulla di che ma poi...dopo tre anni....sono scappata via, letteralmente:fatti i bagagli e trasferita...e lui, mi diceva estattamente le stessissime cose che scrivi tu del rapporto con sua moglie...anche se alla fine si era innamorato di me...si, vabè...sempre con lei è rimasto.
A parte questo però, se è vero come dici che la ami ancora tanto, parlale, conquistala, corteggiala...FAI DI TUTTO...ok??
Pensaci d'accordo
un abbraccio


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi....visto che il rischio NON è solo legato a chi fa la scappatella...che c'entra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se ho ben capito quello che ha la moglie, viato che ci sono passata, ti assicuro che nn è questione di chi, ma del cosa. E' l'idea del rapporto in sè che spaventa. con chiunque.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> pochissimi amici ( miei qualcuno in più ma non ci si frequenta mai in cene o serate insieme, una telefonata ogni tanto ).
> 
> Lei amiche pochissime, che io sappia solo una...la vicina del piano di sotto, donna di 50 anni ignorante come una campana che tanto simpatica non mi stà.
> 
> Siamo abbastanza selvatici tutti e due, non invitiamo volentieri e ci rompe essere invitati.


Caro Irresponsabile, la tua storia è molto simile alla mia anche se la componente sessuale fu "una delle" che mi ha portato a tradire. Nono sono nella tua situazione ma poco ci manca; anche io parlo, parlo cerco di farle capire l'importanza di ciò che mi manca ma .... non è che faccia molti proseliti .... io credo sia un problema di energie... di convogliare le energie. mia moglie è una madre perfetta - nè troppo dolce nè troppo dura, presente, ferma quando serve e accomodante quando è necessario. le energie che spende in quel ruolo sono tante... io lo capisco ma questo sforzo ha un risvolto - per noi uomini a volte negativo -. Ma si può vituperare troppo una madre perfetta? lei cresce i tuoi figli, gli stessi figli che tu (io) non cresci perchè sei sempre via, perchè lavori sempre... noi uomini non ci rendiamo conto di cosa voglia dire.... non voglio giustificare mia moglie (o la tua) dico solo che non possiamo capire quel cataclisma che succede.. loro li hanno avuti dentro... se ci pensi è incredibile.... questa energià (grande) non è gratis e va a discapito di altre cose tra cui il sesso... questo è il mio teorema ... una situazione che non puoi più di tanto scardinare forse l'unica cosa da fare - anche se un pò triste - è farsi aiutare da Federica..... ti sono vicino.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io però mi chiedo...ma per lei, la moglie, come fa ad essere normale una situazione del genere?
> Come fanno a non venire dei dubbi
> E poi, io se avessi dei dolori vaginali correrei immediatamente dal ginecologo...e da li a rendersi conto di problemi non solo fisici il passo è breve


 
i dolori li hai solo durante la penetrazione, nn sempre....


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

lanuovame ha detto:


> ciao...
> non chiedetemi perchè sono tornata qui, non lo so nemmeno io...non so nemmeno se troverò i vecchi amici...Perplesso, Dio, Arsenico,Buscopann, Stellina,Angioletto...MAGNOLIAAAAAAAAAAAA....CHE FINE HAI FATTO???MI MANCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...è passato così tanto tempo...
> forse qualcuno mi riconoscerà...aspettiamo e vedremo
> 
> ...


Ha già fattyo quasi tutto...tranne legarla mani e piedi e trascinarla da uno psicologo o da uno sessuologo...


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito quello che ha la moglie, viato che ci sono passata, ti assicuro che nn è questione di chi, ma del cosa. E' l'idea del rapporto in sè che spaventa. con chiunque.


Quindi qualcosa che va oltre la semplice mancanza di desiderio


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ha già fattyo quasi tutto...tranne legarla mani e piedi e trascinarla da uno psicologo o da uno sessuologo...


magari proporle del sesso  anale?
così..per cambiare


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma se avesse contratto una malattia potrebbe accettare e proporre l'uso dei preservativi...invece li aborre!


Tiueni in conto anche l'eventuale "vergogna" e il senso di colpa in tal caso...che non risolvi con un preservativo...


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> i dolori li hai solo durante la penetrazione, nn sempre....


Si, questo lo so...e possono essere dovuti alla mancanza di lubrificazione (perchè appunto non c'è desiderio).
Però non sono comunque una cosa mormale...se hai un sintomo mi sembrerebbe normale preoccuaprsi del perchè esiste


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dipende se è stato SOLO UN episodio e risalente a tre anni prima...


 
vabbè dai, allora è sposato con una cerebrolesa, che la lasci.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito quello che ha la moglie, viato che ci sono passata, ti assicuro che nn è questione di chi, ma del cosa. E' l'idea del rapporto in sè che spaventa. con chiunque.


Mirti, scusa ma son due ipotesi diverse...una è una malattia vera e propria, l'altra....altro!


----------



## Kid (17 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro Irresponsabile, la tua storia è molto simile alla mia anche se la componente sessuale fu "una delle" che mi ha portato a tradire. Nono sono nella tua situazione ma poco ci manca; anche io parlo, parlo cerco di farle capire l'importanza di ciò che mi manca ma .... non è che faccia molti proseliti .... io credo sia un problema di energie... di convogliare le energie. mia moglie è una madre perfetta - nè troppo dolce nè troppo dura, presente, ferma quando serve e accomodante quando è necessario. le energie che spende in quel ruolo sono tante... io lo capisco ma questo sforzo ha un risvolto - per noi uomini a volte negativo -. Ma si può vituperare troppo una madre perfetta? lei cresce i tuoi figli, gli stessi figli che tu (io) non cresci perchè sei sempre via, perchè lavori sempre... noi uomini non ci rendiamo conto di cosa voglia dire.... non voglio giustificare mia moglie (o la tua) dico solo che non possiamo capire quel cataclisma che succede.. loro li hanno avuti dentro... se ci pensi è incredibile.... questa energià (grande) non è gratis e va a discapito di altre cose tra cui il sesso... questo è il mio teorema ... una situazione che non puoi più di tanto scardinare forse l'unica cosa da fare - anche se un pò triste - è farsi aiutare da Federica..... ti sono vicino.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mah, per me non esiste sto discorso... anch'io sono del parere che il sesso in una coppia è fondamentale, non si và avanti solo a sentimenti perbenisti sul ruolo della madre. Bisogna trovarle queste energie se sia ama il partner, non credi?


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mirti, scusa ma son due ipotesi diverse...una è una malattia vera e propria, l'altra....altro!


 Quello che mi lascia perplessa è che se non hai desiderio non ti verrebbe in mente nemmeno di agghindarti a festa con intimo sexy e fare la seduttrice una volta ogni tanto


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè dai, allora è sposato con una cerebrolesa, che la lasci.


Lo sarebbe se fosse legato ad un unico vecchio rapporto...se tuttora ha storie non protette, possono scattare meccanismi diversi come ho scritto prima...


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Spero che la tua ex moglie adesso stia meglio...



...bè...non glielo mai più chiesto, ma sono sicuro di sì.

anche io ne uscii distrutto...e per fortuna tutto brillantemente rientrato e risolto (mi sembrava di rinascere dopo i primi rapporti "normali", con altre ovviamente, molto dopo)


era solo un problema legato a noi due...a quelle due menti in quei due corpi, nulla si è potuto, terapie personali e di coppia comprese (anche perchè si và pure a fare terapia, ma solo per facciata, per dire dopo di averle provate tutte, almeno nel ns caso) 

unica cosa che non ho mai fatto (e di cui non smetterò di pentirmene) è stata quella di andarmene subito, alle prime avvisaglie, senza fare troppe chiacchiere, perchè furono proprio gli infiniti dialoghi notturni che ci ammazzarono e ci sfinirono definitivamente, magari se mi fossi girato sui tacchi al primo approccio rifiutato, l'avrei messa in condizionare di ragionare...o mi graffiava la schiena per trattenermi o ci abbreviavamo il dolore della separazione

(ormai son passati sei anni e fisicamente mi attrae sempre, purtroppo...)


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quindi qualcosa che va oltre la semplice mancanza di desiderio





Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, questo lo so...e possono essere dovuti alla mancanza di lubrificazione (perchè appunto non c'è desiderio).
> Però non sono comunque una cosa mormale...se hai un sintomo mi sembrerebbe normale preoccuaprsi del perchè esiste


 
La mancanza di desiderio è la conseguenza, e quindi anche la mancanza di lubrificazione. Ma Rana 'scolta, sei mamma no? ecco, immagina lo shock per il parto, nel mio caso 42 punti interni e 12 esterni (senza parlare anche di quello che mi è venuto dietro!), punti esterni che nn "hanno tenuto" e per l'emergenza suturazione senza anestesia.....e chi s'avvicinerà mai più alla mia....ehm....ci siamo capite a cosa!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia perplessa è che se non hai desiderio non ti verrebbe in mente nemmeno di agghindarti a festa con intimo sexy e fare la seduttrice una volta ogni tanto


Anche a me ha fatto scattare il sospetto proprio quel punto...lo attizza e poi lo stoppa solo sulla soglia? mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari proporle del sesso anale?
> così..per cambiare


lo facevamo....tempo fà.

Ora nemmeno quello, ma posso capire: è una pratica innaturale e serve che la donna sia totalmente presa e rilassata, altrimenti son dolori per lei e per me


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mirti, scusa ma son due ipotesi diverse...una è una malattia vera e propria, l'altra....altro!


E' una malattia, si! Da mò che lo dico.... Non è altro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo sarebbe se fosse legato ad un unico vecchio rapporto...se tuttora ha storie non protette, possono scattare meccanismi diversi come ho scritto prima...


mah, non sono d'accordo. per me lo è se continua imperterrita ad avere storie non protette. (ma stiamo rischiando di cambiare argomento).


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quello che mi lascia perplessa è che se non hai desiderio non ti verrebbe in mente nemmeno di agghindarti a festa con intimo sexy e fare la seduttrice una volta ogni tanto


 
No, perchè? Lei mica ha perso la memoria, anche perchè lui penso che glielo ricordi quotidianamente.... Lei ci prova.....


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> La mancanza di desiderio è la conseguenza, e quindi anche la mancanza di lubrificazione. Ma Rana 'scolta, sei mamma no? ecco, immagina lo shock per il parto, nel mio caso 42 punti interni e 12 esterni (senza parlare anche di quello che mi è venuto dietro!), punti esterni che nn "hanno tenuto" e per l'emergenza suturazione senza anestesia.....e chi s'avvicinerà mai più alla mia....ehm....ci siamo capite a cosa!


Mi dispiace. Lo posso immaginare perchè ho sentito i racconti di alcune amiche.
Io ho avuto un cesareo e ho avuto problemi post operatori...ma diversi sicuramente dai tuoi.
Per me infatti il poco "appetit sessuale" non era dovuto a problemi legati al parto, quanto credo all'essere diventata madre (e a problemi con il marito)


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> E' una malattia, si! Da mò che lo dico.... Non è altro!


Che si lasci curare allora....cristo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mandi a puttane (più o meno letteralmente) il tuo matrimonio perchè non vivi bene il sesso e non fai nulla per capirne i perchè? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io propendo sempre più per ...l'altro!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> No, perchè? Lei mica ha perso la memoria, anche perchè lui penso che glielo ricordi quotidianamente.... Lei ci prova.....


Dici che si sforza quindi...può essere


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche a me ha fatto scattare il sospetto proprio quel punto...lo attizza e poi lo stoppa solo sulla soglia? mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


a volte ho la sensazione che vorrebbe...ma quando ci provo mi dice " non avvicinarlo nemmeno, sono giusto a metà mese"  

Se propongo il profilattico il più delle volte mi sento dire " ma perchè dai? aspetta che adesso ti faccio impazzire un pò "

E finisce tutto così....


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lo facevamo....tempo fà.
> 
> Ora nemmeno quello, ma posso capire: è una pratica innaturale e serve che la donna sia totalmente presa e rilassata, altrimenti son dolori per lei e per me


ma le è piaciuto?


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a volte ho la sensazione che vorrebbe...ma quando ci provo mi dice " non avvicinarlo nemmeno, sono giusto a metà mese"
> 
> Se propongo il profilattico il più delle volte mi sento dire " ma perchè dai? aspetta che adesso ti faccio impazzire un pò "
> 
> E finisce tutto così....


Come suggerito da Brugola...perchè nn le proponi di farsi chiudere le tube?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma le è piaciuto?


mi ha sempre detto di si.

a parte le immancabili ragadi.....


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...bè...non glielo mai più chiesto, ma sono sicuro di sì.
> 
> anche io ne uscii distrutto...e per fortuna tutto brillantemente rientrato e risolto (mi sembrava di rinascere dopo i primi rapporti "normali", con altre ovviamente, molto dopo)
> 
> ...


Dovete aver sofferto molto...
In bocca al lupo per tutto, davvero!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come suggerito da Brugola...perchè nn le proponi di farsi chiudere le tube?


già fatto.

Ho persino proposto di farmi sterilizzare io. Sono arrivato anche a questo.

Ma quì entriamo in un concetto etico ancora più complesso da cui preferirei stessimo fuori


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi ha sempre detto di si.
> 
> a parte le immancabili ragadi.....


oh senti!! mica son proprio immancabili...e ci credo che è un po' restia


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi ha sempre detto di si.
> 
> a parte le *immancabili ragadi.....*


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a volte ho la sensazione che vorrebbe...ma quando ci provo mi dice " non avvicinarlo nemmeno, sono giusto a metà mese"
> 
> Se propongo il profilattico il più delle volte mi sento dire " ma perchè dai? aspetta che adesso ti faccio impazzire un pò "
> 
> E finisce tutto così....


La pillola non può prenderla?


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come suggerito da Brugola...perchè nn le proponi di farsi chiudere le tube?


no io avevo suggerito l'inchiappettata ma dice che le vengono le ragadi


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

vabhè io mi unisco a verena...che tu ti sia proposto di farti sterilizzare è troppo anche per me


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> già fatto.
> 
> Ho persino proposto di farmi sterilizzare io. Sono arrivato anche a questo.
> 
> Ma quì entriamo in un concetto etico ancora più complesso da cui preferirei stessimo fuori


No dai...davvero...sei sicuro di non stare esagerando?
Per come la descrivi sempra una folle totale!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabhè io mi unisco a verena...che tu ti sia proposto di farti sterilizzare è troppo anche per me


Si...stavo per dirlo anche io.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> a volte ho la sensazione che vorrebbe...ma quando ci provo mi dice " non avvicinarlo nemmeno, sono giusto a metà mese"
> 
> Se propongo il profilattico il più delle volte mi sento dire " ma perchè dai? aspetta che adesso ti faccio impazzire un pò "
> 
> E finisce tutto così....


 
Quanto ha sofferto con i parti? E penso più col secondo vero?
A me la seconda volta nn m'ha fregato!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Quanto ha sofferto con i parti? E penso più col secondo vero?
> A me la seconda volta nn m'ha fregato!


Ma mirtilla, esistono precauzioni grazie a Dio...e di diversi tipi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh senti!! mica son proprio immancabili...e ci credo che è un po' restia


forse sono io che sono...ehm...abbondante!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Quanto ha sofferto con i parti? E penso più col secondo vero?
> A me la seconda volta nn m'ha fregato!


tanto, tantissimo.

Sia con la prima che con la seconda gravidanza


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si...stavo per dirlo anche io.


per amore un uomo è disposto a fare tutto, ed io ho cercato di fare tutto.

Ma secondo voi perchè sono crollato davanti alla miss? perchè dall'altra parte temo non ci siano più speranze....


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> No dai...davvero...sei sicuro di non stare esagerando?
> Per come la descrivi sempra una folle totale!


 
Io lo usavo come arma di difesa....nn te la do finchè nn fai la vasectomia!
Ero pazza furiosa.....ma nn me ne rendevo conto!


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dovete aver sofferto molto...
> In bocca al lupo per tutto, davvero!



...ho sempre in mente i suoi pianti quando non giravamo più bene e mi implorava di "trovare una soluzione" ...per entrambi... 


e oggi vederla apparentemente felice, (ha un compagno da qualche anno col quale non convivono, e sembrano normalmente felici) mi fa molto piacere e finalmente (nonostante tutto!) i nostri rapporti sono molto migliorati, e siamo e facciamo i genitori.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> tanto, tantissimo.
> 
> Sia con la prima che con la seconda gravidanza


 
Vedi? questo è il motivo scatenante.... Ha una paura fott....di rimanerci ancora! (e nn sai quanto la capisco!!) Partite da lì a parlarne. E trovate un buon sistema contraccettivo. Solo così poi tutto, PIAN PIANO, si risolve.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io lo usavo come arma di difesa....nn te la do finchè nn fai la vasectomia!
> Ero pazza furiosa.....ma nn me ne rendevo conto!


invece nel mio caso l'ho proposto io e lei me lo ha vietato, ma ripeto : in questo particolare argomento subentrano altre cose ancor più complesse da cui è meglio stare alla larga per ora


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma mirtilla, esistono precauzioni grazie a Dio...e di diversi tipi


Questo è l'aspetto psicologico della malattia infatti.....è prevenuta ormai!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Vedi? questo è il motivo scatenante.... Ha una paura fott....di rimanerci ancora! (e nn sai quanto la capisco!!) Partite da lì a parlarne. E trovate un buon sistema contraccettivo. Solo così poi tutto, PIAN PIANO, si risolve.


 
allora: gravidanze non ne vuole, contraccettivi nemmeno. Operazioni non se ne parla, punto fine stop.

Se penso che la miss adesso sta pranzando tutta sola un pò mi sento scemo...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> invece nel mio caso l'ho proposto io e lei me lo ha vietato, ma ripeto : in questo particolare argomento subentrano altre cose ancor più complesse da cui è meglio stare alla larga per ora


Parli di convinzioni religiose? Etiche? Morali?

perchè lasciarle fuori?

Non credi possano completare ancor meglio il quadro?


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> allora: gravidanze non ne vuole, contraccettivi nemmeno. Operazioni non se ne parla, punto fine stop.
> 
> Se penso che la miss adesso sta pranzando tutta sola un pò mi sento scemo...



bè...stai messo di me...in quel periodo anche se qualcuna me l'avesse messa n braccio direttamente...l'avrei rifiutata


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> allora: gravidanze non ne vuole, contraccettivi nemmeno. Operazioni non se ne parla, punto fine stop.
> 
> Se penso che la miss adesso sta pranzando tutta sola un pò mi sento scemo...


 
Sentiti orgoglioso invece! 
E' ovvio che tua moglie ha alzato il muro e rifiuta tutto.....
Andare da un sessuologo, e a gambe levate anche!
Se vuoi ti do l'indirizzo del mio, ma è a brescia....


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parli di convinzioni religiose? Etiche? Morali?
> 
> perchè lasciarle fuori?
> 
> Non credi possano completare ancor meglio il quadro?


 Se ci fossero delle implicazioni religiose si capirebbe anche il fatto di essere restia a usare precauzioi non naturali


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parli di convinzioni religiose? Etiche? Morali?
> 
> perchè lasciarle fuori?
> 
> Non credi possano completare ancor meglio il quadro?


convinzioni religiose. Punto.

Il quadro lo completano la testa di caxxo di mia suocera, il pirlone di mio suocero e la scuola con le suore che lei ha frequentato.

Conoscendo me, libertino totale, è cambiata tanto. Ma dopo un pò di anni la sua educazione ricevuta, impartita ed imposta è tornata fuori


----------



## Old tormentata79 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fosse per me si farebbe ogni giorno.
> 
> Lei si tira indietro, e quando si fà, ripeto, è solo petting e sesso orale. Di rapporti completi non ne ho più da tre anni.


 
Cosa??????????????????????? no scusa ma c'è qualche problema.... solo petting e rapporti orali in 3 anni non mi torna.....eppoi la storia della paura di rimanere incinta è stupida....si usano precauzioni che diamine.... non ci sarebbe preservativo o pillola che tenga per una cosa del genere...mah...quando una donna non vuole più andare a letto con qualcuno e trova mille scuse vuol dire che non è più attratta da quella persona secondo me....


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> bè...stai messo di me...in quel periodo anche se qualcuna me l'avesse messa n braccio direttamente...l'avrei rifiutata


Posso immaginarlo. Sarai stato talmene devastato dai vostri problemi da non pensare ad altro...mi sembra davvero comprensibile


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Posso immaginarlo. Sarai stato talmene devastato dai vostri problemi da non pensare ad altro...mi sembra davvero comprensibile



yes.


...e non ti dico come si deformò il mio concetto di donna...


(però mò tutt appost, eh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> yes.
> 
> 
> ...e non ti dico come si deformò il mio concetto di donna...
> ...


se mi permetti la battuta, il mio concetto di donna riferito alla miss si deforma sopra sotto di fianco davanti dietro....

battutaccia, scusate!


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se mi permetti la battuta, il mio concetto di donna riferito alla miss si deforma sopra sotto di fianco davanti dietro....
> 
> battutaccia, scusate!



...e vai...lo dico molto fortemente e coscientemente...vai a sperimentare...metti il preservativo e stasera torna a casa, guarda tua moglie e pensa intensamente di trasmetterle che ti sta perdendo e deve darsi uan mossa...sta tutto nella sua testa, ma deve (e solo lei può) smobilitare quella posizione che la farà morire dentro da viva.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

IRRESPONSABILE ascolta bene, lo scriverò grande, tu hai vari problemi da affrontare:

1- la miss. E' un problema più grande di te. come ben dici sei confuso: la vuoi scopare, vuoi fuggire con lei, vuoi cambiar vita. vuoi una relazione... insomma, un bordello. Se continui così l'unica cosa sicura è che ti infogni alla stragrande perchè o metti in discussione tutta la tua vita per una appena conosciuta o lei ti rifiuta (come compagno, come amante non direi) e ti riduce alla prostrazione o torni a casa con la coda fra le gambe e sentendoti in colpa.... nessun risultato.
Se proprio devi svuotarti per cortesia vai da una professionista che almeno non crea casini nella tua storia!!!!

2- il problema di tua moglie è grosso. come affrontarlo? inannzitutto ertiamo da lei. chi ha vicino? amiche intime, una sorella, una madre abbastanza giovanile? Potresti 'usare' una di queste per parlare con lei, chiedere un colloquio e dire sinceramente la situazione, magari anche parlare della tentazione di tradire (evita la morona nel discorso) e chiedendo cosa puoi fare, se loro possono interrogarla e capire... insomma fatti aiutare da chi è più in contatto con lei. 

3- la terapia. tua moglie la rifiuta, ma secondo me dovresti fare come dice mirtilla: portarcela con l'inganno. Insisti,a rriva anche a minacciare la separazione e dille che è tutto pagato o che siccome è amica di un cliente la terapista non vi fa pagare. Magari vacci prima tu a parlare e cerca di farle un quadro della situazione, forse può aiutarvi anche senza parlare direttamente con lei. E sempre così cercare di alleggerirle la vita, ad esempio prendendo una persona per stirare che lo faccia mentre lei è in casa, così non mette mano nei cassetti ma alleggerisce tua moglie! Puoi inoltre farle leggere articoli sull'argomento o farle trovare per casa libri su questo.... 

Insomma, inrresponsabile, devi occuparti del problema perchè l'irresponsabilità crea solo ulteriori guai....... 

PS per verenella mia: sì, molte donne parlano così. io in parte, credo. ma si acuisce in chi guarda troppo i telefilm americani..... sò problemi di oggi..... ma io gli credo, sai? bacino, come stai?


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> yes.
> 
> 
> ...e non ti dico come si deformò il mio concetto di donna...
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> convinzioni religiose. Punto.
> 
> Il quadro lo completano la testa di caxxo di mia suocera, il pirlone di mio suocero e la scuola con le suore che lei ha frequentato.
> 
> Conoscendo me, libertino totale, è cambiata tanto. Ma dopo un pò di anni la sua educazione ricevuta, impartita ed imposta è tornata fuori


Non è da sottovalutare per nulla questo aspetto...e anche l'influenza di genitori pure "bacchettoni"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Uno dei motivi di crisi con mia moglie all'epoca della prima crisi dopo la nascita delle figlie, fu proprio l'appoggiarsi di nuovo troppo alla famiglia di origine, tornando ad essere più figlia che moglie.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma per fortuna all'epoca se ne parlò e per un pò quel problema si risolse...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> IRRESPONSABILE ascolta bene, lo scriverò grande, tu hai vari problemi da affrontare:
> 
> 1- la miss. E' un problema più grande di te. come ben dici sei confuso: la vuoi scopare, vuoi fuggire con lei, vuoi cambiar vita. vuoi una relazione... insomma, un bordello. Se continui così l'unica cosa sicura è che ti infogni alla stragrande perchè o metti in discussione tutta la tua vita per una appena conosciuta o lei ti rifiuta (come compagno, come amante non direi) e ti riduce alla prostrazione o torni a casa con la coda fra le gambe e sentendoti in colpa.... nessun risultato.
> Se proprio devi svuotarti per cortesia vai da una professionista che almeno non crea casini nella tua storia!!!!
> ...


hai ragione su molti aspetti, ma è meglio che stiamo entrambi alla larga dai rispettivi genitori, troppo bacchettoni anche solo per capire.

Conoscendo mia moglie, una seduta da un sessuologo con l'inganno prterebbe solo guai: meglio tentare il convincimento


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è da sottovalutare per nulla questo aspetto...e anche l'influenza di genitori pure "bacchettoni"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaleeee!! avanti popolo!! potrei scrivere un libro sui suoceri e su mia cognata, quelli basta che aprano bocca per fare danni.

Quando non sanno più cosa rispondere, dicono sempre : " và fatto così perchè è Dio che lo vuole".


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai ragione su molti aspetti, ma è meglio che stiamo entrambi alla larga dai rispettivi genitori, troppo bacchettoni anche solo per capire.
> 
> Conoscendo mia moglie, una seduta da un sessuologo con l'inganno prterebbe solo guai: meglio tentare il convincimento


 allora avcci tu, informati bene e cerca di capire come puoi aiutarla anche senza che lei ci vada. magari d'accrodo con il sessuologo, le lasci libri sull'argomento.. 
Inoltre dovresti cercare di farle conoscere donne della sua età e con figli piccoli, magari organizzando uscite con i genitori di amichetti delle vostre figlie, perchè trovi qualche donan con cui aprirsi e che possa capirla un pò...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

sorelle?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sorelle?


una, che si può chiamare sorella di mia moglie oppure "quella stroxxa di mia cognata".

Lasciamo perdere....


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sorelle?



se venisse a parlarti la moglie di Irresp, e ti direbbe che non sa perchè, ma proprio non ce la fà ad essere penetrata dal marito...che argomentazioni potresti portare avanti?


hanno ragione entrambi!
 e _portare _dal sessuologo contro la propria volontà non sta nè in terra nè in cielo...forse non sai il dispendio di energie e la tristezza che monta quando si tentano queste strade...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> se venisse a parlarti la moglie di Irresp, e ti direbbe che non sa perchè, ma proprio non ce la fà ad essere penetrata dal marito...che argomentazioni potresti portare avanti?
> 
> 
> hanno ragione entrambi!
> e _portare _dal sessuologo contro la propria volontà non sta nè in terra nè in cielo...forse non sai il dispendio di energie e la tristezza che monta quando si tentano queste strade...


non lo so, però miritlla sì e io appoggiavo il suo suggerimento. che poi potrebbe non andar bene per irresp, ovviamente...


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Porca paletta*



Iago ha detto:


> se venisse a parlarti la moglie di Irresp, e ti direbbe che non sa perchè, ma proprio non ce la fà ad essere penetrata dal marito...che argomentazioni potresti portare avanti?
> 
> 
> hanno ragione entrambi!
> e _portare _dal sessuologo contro la propria volontà non sta nè in terra nè in cielo...forse non sai il dispendio di energie e la tristezza che monta quando si tentano queste strade...


Iagone hai ragione da vendere, ma a questo punto visto che la moglie avrebbe fatto due figli ed ora non vuole alcun tipo di rapporto sotto la cintura, liberasse il marito dall'obbligo di stare al SUO detto.
Se ad un problema non si cerca e non si vuole trovare una soluzione approfondendo, ci si deve far carico delle conseguenze collaterali.
Che Irresponsabile sia un marito poco apprezzabile non possiamo saperlo, salvo far fede a quel che dice, ma NESSUNO può pretendere che per un tempo indefinito un uomo sia obbligato ad una castità imposta... salvo non chiarire che se vuole può servirsi altrove, o liberarlo dai ceppi dell'imposizione!!!
Facciamo l'ipotesi che LEI volesse avere rapporti e lui li negasse siamo certi che avremmo le stesse valutazioni che abbiamo in questo caso?
Guiarda che io sono donna, e pure serpe, ma certe esigenze "esistenziali pratiche" non possono essere considerate superflue e non importanti. Il giorno in cui lui dovesse tradirla o lasciarla (é solo un'ipotesi) cosa potrebbe opporre la signora di VERAMENTE argomentato? Che non c' stato dialogo? Che non hanno affgrontato la cosa con un esperto? Con la noncuranza e indifferenza di lui... o dovrebbe bastare il fatto che lei non sta bene (ma non si cura) e che é stanca (chissà ... forse le altre donne sposate e con due figli sono delle atlete da decathlon!!)
Qui ci sono donne con due o più figli che hanno anche problemi pesanti di vario genere, ma mantengono o hanno mantenuto, finché é stato ragionevole farlo, un rapporto paritetico col marito, o comunque si sono confrontate fin dove possibile a fattibile.
Poi magari io sono la solita visionaria, ma personalmente i nomi non mancano e basterebbe riferirsi a utenti normali di questo forum. 
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

amo mia moglie ma così non riesco ad andare avanti.

Due minuti di riflessione: perchè ho scritto su questo forum? per capire cosa avrebbe fatto altra gente al posto mio.
La miss mia ha risvegliato dei sopiti istinti, è andata giù pesante mettendomela su di un piatto d'argento ed io faccio fatica a dire di no perchè dall'altra parte manca un rapporto completo e soddisfacente ormai da anni.

Qualcuno mi ha scritto che io vorrei solo sentirmi dire di andare a letto con la miss, un pò per alleviare i sensi di colpa e far crollare le ultime barriere trattenitrici. Vero, è tutto vero.

La situazione che vivo ormai da anni mi ha fatto regredire, invece di maturare come uomo stò regredendo e per senso di rivalsa stò cercando di comportarmi come un ragazzino. La sfera razionale del mio cervello se ne accorge e mi trattiene, così alla fin fine quello che vive male e fà continuamente cazzate sul lavoro sono io.

Non è facile ragazzi, non è facile prender questa decisione. Mi reputo un uomo con le palle ma stavolta....non riesco a trovare una via di uscita.
Di sicuro tenterò ancora la strada con mia moglie, ci proverò fino in fondo: ma se nel frattempo dovessi cedere con la miss, allora avrò la consapevolezza che il mio matrimonio è finito.
Non riesco a scindere l'amore dal sesso, ma davanti a reiterate delusioni il sesso diventa dominante. Mi dispiace, giudicatemi pure immaturo ma adesso come adesso le cose stanno così.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Iagone* hai ragione da vendere, ma a questo punto visto che la moglie avrebbe fatto due figli ed ora non vuole alcun tipo di rapporto sotto la cintura, liberasse il marito dall'obbligo di stare al SUO detto.
> Se ad un problema non si cerca e non si vuole trovare una soluzione approfondendo, ci si deve far carico delle conseguenze collaterali.
> Che Irresponsabile sia un marito poco apprezzabile non possiamo saperlo, salvo far fede a quel che dice, ma NESSUNO può pretendere che per un tempo indefinito un uomo sia obbligato ad una castità imposta... salvo non chiarire che se vuole può servirsi altrove, o liberarlo dai ceppi dell'imposizione!!!
> Facciamo l'ipotesi che LEI volesse avere rapporti e lui li negasse siamo certi che avremmo le stesse valutazioni che abbiamo in questo caso?
> ...


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Iagone hai ragione da vendere, ma a questo punto visto che la moglie avrebbe fatto due figli ed ora non vuole alcun tipo di rapporto sotto la cintura, liberasse il marito dall'obbligo di stare al SUO detto.
> Se ad un problema non si cerca e non si vuole trovare una soluzione approfondendo, ci si deve far carico delle conseguenze collaterali.
> Che Irresponsabile sia un marito poco apprezzabile non possiamo saperlo, salvo far fede a quel che dice, ma NESSUNO può pretendere che per un tempo indefinito un uomo sia obbligato ad una castità imposta... salvo non chiarire che se vuole può servirsi altrove, o liberarlo dai ceppi dell'imposizione!!!
> Facciamo l'ipotesi che LEI volesse avere rapporti e lui li negasse siamo certi che avremmo le stesse valutazioni che abbiamo in questo caso?
> ...



liberasse il marito??

e che deve fare? ...deve metterlo fuori casa o portarlo in un bordello?

sarò disfattista a causa della mia esperienza, ma più si insiste più si peggiora...o devo dirlo io che quando non vogliamo più l'altro è già da parecchio che non lo vogliamo con la testa??

ora, a mio avviso, si dovrebbero andare a scoprire perchè si è messa in discussione la stima (anche perchè Irresp sarà anche innamorato ma un filino di non-stima verso la moglie gliel'ho visto) 
ma, cmq, dubito che si possa risolvere...se restano insieme, sarà un'altra storia di corna, perchè secondo qualcuno qui sopra...la moglie al primo sguardo intrigante, al primo pensiero carino (di un esterno alla coppia) non si scioglierà come una adolescente???


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> amo mia moglie ma così non riesco ad andare avanti.
> 
> Due minuti di riflessione: perchè ho scritto su questo forum? per capire cosa avrebbe fatto altra gente al posto mio.
> La miss mia ha risvegliato dei sopiti istinti, è andata giù pesante mettendomela su di un piatto d'argento ed io faccio fatica a dire di no perchè dall'altra parte manca un rapporto completo e soddisfacente ormai da anni.
> ...


 siediti con lei stasera, guardala negli occhi e dille: 'io capisco che c'è qualcosa che non va, perchè non è il costo dei preservativi o il problema della pillola che ci frena, ma qualcosa di più profondo. lo cpaisco e cerco di aiutarti ma non ci riesco. ti chiedo di lasciare che ci facciamo aiutare. credi ch econtino i soldi davanti alla mia famiglia? io ti amo e voglio stare con te, da povero,se serve, ma con te. se non vuoi che ci facciamo aiutare, allora non desideri più me, quindi devo ritenere che non abbia senso andare avanti. se preferisci non ti chiederò più nè sesso sè tenerezze, ma allora non posso assicurarti che non li cercherò ina ltre donne. cosa faresti al mio posto?'


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

beh, dai: grazie a voi la mattinata è scivolata via.

Ora purtroppo devo scappare da un cliente e stasera alle 17:00 riunione col boss. ( sto rinco...di venerdì sera alle 17:00 mi deve fare una riunione per l'esecutivo? )

Se non torno troppo tardi ci rileggiamo. Per ora un abbraccio virtuale a tutti.

E grazie dei consigli


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa varena ma allora non hai letto bene.
> 
> Non ho solo tentato la seduzione ( questa era scontata ), ho provato realmente a parlare, a cercare di spiegarmi, di capire cosa c'era che non andava.
> 
> ...



Manco tu! (vedi evidenziato)

Ma perché non le minacci la separazione se non risolvete insieme il problema?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ciao Vere.
> Io nn avevo più desiderio, cancellato completamente il sesso dalla mia vita....
> Tanto il mio ex marito si dava già da fare con le altre prima che io partorissi, però mi ha cmq aiutata e ne sono venuta fuori. Ovviamente nn sapevo ancora niente delle altre sennò....


e l'amore in te c'era ancora? Prima che sapessi delle altre, eh...Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*finis*

Mi attirerò delle ire funeste ... ma tanto vale che risponsa una volta per tutte e poi darò forfait:




irresponsabile ha detto:


> amo mia moglie ma così non riesco ad andare avanti.
> Mi pare "umano"...
> 
> Due minuti di riflessione: perchè ho scritto su questo forum? per capire cosa avrebbe fatto altra gente al posto mio.
> ...


Non é che tutti possono vivere un rapporto alla Abelardo ed Eloisa (che già era forzato)... Anche la Chiesa stabilisce che un matrimonio si basa su un incontro totale e completo e in tale senso l'incontro sessuale ne é parte integrante. 
Ma non é questo in discussione, é un dato di fatto, bensì il motivo vero del suo negarsi...!!!
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Iago*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Spero che la tua ex moglie adesso stia meglio...


Sono, lo ammetto, un po' perplessa.

Personalmente non ho mai avuto "cali del desiderio" (salvo quando fisicamente impossibilitata) eppero'.

La vita di una persona non è priva di momenti di "quiete" erotica e di momenti di super passione.

Non è proprio una funzione come il respiro: si puo' vivere anche senza.

Iago, penso non vi siate separati solo perché lei non aveva l'orgasmo....! (tieni presente che neanche c'è una definizione unitaria di orgasmo....).

Voglio dire, che in casi estremi l'equilibrio familiare si puo' mantenere anche "non trombanti" (che il problema sia dell'uno o dell'altro). Il sesso è importante, ma non è una funzionalità meccanica, e deve tener conto delle "fasi" che uno attraversa...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

lanuovame ha detto:


> ciao...
> non chiedetemi perchè sono tornata qui, non lo so nemmeno io...non so nemmeno se troverò i vecchi amici...Perplesso, Dio, Arsenico,Buscopann, Stellina,Angioletto...MAGNOLIAAAAAAAAAAAA....CHE FINE HAI FATTO???MI MANCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...è passato così tanto tempo...
> *forse qualcuno mi riconoscerà*...aspettiamo e vedremo


mi sai che hai sbagliato forum!

Sarebbe comunque carino presentarsi....


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Caro Irresponsabile, la tua storia è molto simile alla mia anche se la componente sessuale fu "una delle" che mi ha portato a tradire. Nono sono nella tua situazione ma poco ci manca; anche io parlo, parlo cerco di farle capire l'importanza di ciò che mi manca ma .... non è che faccia molti proseliti .... io credo sia un problema di energie... di convogliare le energie. mia moglie è una madre perfetta - nè troppo dolce nè troppo dura, presente, ferma quando serve e accomodante quando è necessario. le energie che spende in quel ruolo sono tante... io lo capisco ma questo sforzo ha un risvolto - per noi uomini a volte negativo -.* Ma si può vituperare troppo una madre perfetta?* lei cresce i tuoi figli, gli stessi figli che tu (io) non cresci *perchè sei sempre via, perchè lavori sempre.*.. noi uomini non ci rendiamo conto di cosa voglia dire.... non voglio giustificare mia moglie (o la tua) dico solo che non possiamo capire quel cataclisma che succede.. loro li hanno avuti dentro... se ci pensi è incredibile.... *questa energià (grande) non è gratis e va a discapito di altre cose tra cui il sesso.*.. questo è il mio teorema ... una situazione che non puoi più di tanto scardinare forse l'unica cosa da fare - anche se un pò triste - è farsi aiutare da Federica..... ti sono vicino.
> 
> bastardo dentro



mi sembrate, lo confesso, tutti quanti strani forte...BD pure tu, con tutto l'affetto!


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono, lo ammetto, un po' perplessa.
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai avuto "cali del desiderio" (salvo quando fisicamente impossibilitata) eppero'.
> 
> ...


 
Questo va certo messo in conto, ma una negazione totale, un glissare continuo ed un "muro di gomma" di fronte a richieste e ricerca di dialogo mi pare che travalichino un po' la faccenda "sesso" puro e semplice.
Sembra quasi che la signora stia mandando il messaggio... il sesso é una questione che non mi riguarda, sbrigatela da solo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> La mancanza di desiderio è la conseguenza, e quindi anche la mancanza di lubrificazione. Ma Rana 'scolta, sei mamma no? ecco, immagina lo shock per il parto, nel mio caso 42 punti interni e 12 esterni (senza parlare anche di quello che mi è venuto dietro!), punti esterni che nn "hanno tenuto" e per l'emergenza suturazione senza anestesia.....e chi s'avvicinerà mai più alla mia....ehm....ci siamo capite a cosa!


anche tu me fai paura...e non poco! (e lo dice un'altra mamma, due parti spontanei!)


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> lo facevamo....tempo fà.
> 
> Ora nemmeno quello, ma posso capire:* è una pratica innaturale *e serve che la donna sia totalmente presa e rilassata, altrimenti son dolori per lei e per me


PECCATORI!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ma innaturale de che.

Pure i pesci rossi lo fanno...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Non gliela faccio, scusatemi.

Lo so che avevo detto che mi astenevo, ma date troppi spunti!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

però vere, mi pare che tu ora legga forte solo della tua esperienza. 
se mirtilla ha vissuto questo come un trauma, non è che io (senza figli) o tu (con due buoni parti) possiamo dire che non era vero!!! 
nè puoi considerare normale il 'muro di gomma' (bruja) che la signora erige!!!
Che poi il calo sia periodicamente fisiologico lo penso anche io, come penso che BD sbagli a rassegnarsi o avoler leggere tutto con la sua logica senza affidarsi magari ad una consulenza un pochetto più specializzata per capire che  alcune cose sono normali. Altre no.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> PECCATORI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i pesci rossi danno via il culo?

giuro che non lo sapevo


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Voglio dire, che in casi estremi l'equilibrio familiare si puo' mantenere anche "non trombanti" (che il problema sia dell'uno o dell'altro). Il sesso è importante, ma non è una funzionalità meccanica, e deve tener conto delle "fasi" che uno attraversa...


Su questo mi trovi d'accordo, però dipende molto da quanto queste fasi durano e dal fatto che la cosa si sopportabile da entrambi i partner.
Se la moglie di irresponsabile si comporta davvero come lui dice secondo me c'è davvero un problema più che serio nel loro matrimonio.
Sentirsi costantemente rifiutati può diventare alla lunga intollerabile.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i pesci rossi danno via il culo?
> 
> giuro che non lo sapevo

















uffa!! lo stavo scrivendo io


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa!! lo stavo scrivendo io












sono stata più veloce


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> PECCATORI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confesso che non me ne intendo...ma se lei è tanto credente da rifiutare l'uso di contraccettivi..avrebbe dovuto rifiutare anche certe pratiche, o sbaglio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Confesso che non me ne intendo...ma se lei è tanto credente da rifiutare l'uso di contraccettivi..avrebbe dovuto rifiutare anche certe pratiche, o sbaglio?


forse, ma allora rifiuterebbe anche la fellatio, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Confesso che non me ne intendo...ma se lei è tanto credente da rifiutare l'uso di contraccettivi..avrebbe dovuto rifiutare anche certe pratiche, o sbaglio?


eccoci!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ragazzi, io sarò una rompichez, ma qui di contraddizioni e cose strane ce ne sono a strafottere!!

gli dà il culo ma non la patata...
dice che i preservativi costan troppo...
gliela fa annusare con merletti e pizzetti e poi va a dormire


maddaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccoci!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah,  queste cose un pò insospettiscono anche me. Ma se la storia fosse vera non escuderei affatto l'esistenza di un altro uomo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccoci!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè bhè, non farmi fare nomi (e non farne) ma vorrei ricordarti che casi così "contraddittori" ne abbiamo visto altri...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè bhè, non farmi fare nomi (e non farne) ma vorrei ricordarti che casi così "contraddittori" ne abbiamo visto altri...


e li abbiamo spernacchiati infatti...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè bhè, non farmi fare nomi (e non farne) ma vorrei ricordarti che casi così "contraddittori" ne abbiamo visto altri...


 quotolo e agree!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e li abbiamo spernacchiati infatti...


stai facendo il presepe?

non li abbiamo spernacchiati. non tutti. uno in particolare abbiamo finito per promuoverlo tra i "veri".


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stai facendo il presepe?
> 
> non li abbiamo spernacchiati. non tutti. uno in particolare abbiamo finito per promuoverlo tra i "veri".


abbi pazienza...c'ho il neurone in fase rem...a chi ti riferisci??


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quotolo e agree!


Dunque?
Si rimane nel dubbio?
Se è una storia creata ad arte chiunque ne sia l'autore è un poveraccio o una poveraccia!!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stai facendo il presepe?
> 
> non li abbiamo spernacchiati. non tutti. uno in particolare abbiamo finito per promuoverlo tra i "veri".


Chi?
Potrei saperlo? Di essere presa per il culo non ne ho poi tanta voglia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbi pazienza...c'ho il neurone in fase rem...a chi ti riferisci??





Ranatan ha detto:


> Chi?
> Potrei saperlo? Di essere presa per il culo non ne ho poi tanta voglia


 
aspetta, non facciamo confusione. io non so chi sia lui (non mi ricordo il nick... è l'alzeimer)... francamente non credo neanche che menta, per lo meno, non trovo nulla di assurdo nella sua storia al punto di farmi pensare che stia raccontando una marea di favate.

l'altra persona a cui mi riferisco (dottor ciurlini il suo alzeimer peggiora) e che era piena di contraddizioni religione / castità / rapporti anali e orali a gogo/, è glicine.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aspetta, non facciamo confusione. io non so chi sia lui (non mi ricordo il nick... è l'alzeimer)... francamente non credo neanche che menta, per lo meno, non trovo nulla di assurdo nella sua storia al punto di farmi pensare che stia raccontando una marea di favate.
> 
> l'altra persona a cui mi riferisco (dottor ciurlini il suo alzeimer peggiora) e che era piena di contraddizioni religione / castità / rapporti anali e orali a gogo/, è glicine.


Ok. Beh, è un pò che non la vedo...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dunque?
> Si rimane nel dubbio?
> Se è una storia creata ad arte chiunque ne sia l'autore è un poveraccio o una poveraccia!!


 Appunto!
Quindi lo prendo per vero perchè casi simili possono accadere, come ci dimostra mirtilla. E allora perchè non parlare di unastoria nuova ogni tanto? Meglio questa che l'ennesima 25enne (ogni riferimento a me è puramente casuale) con l'amante 40enne sposato che però la moglie non la lascia ma come mai!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> se venisse a parlarti la moglie di Irresp, e ti direbbe che non sa perchè, ma proprio non ce la fà ad essere penetrata dal marito...che argomentazioni potresti portare avanti?
> 
> 
> hanno ragione entrambi!
> e _portare _dal sessuologo contro la propria volontà non sta nè in terra nè in cielo...forse non sai il dispendio di energie e la tristezza che monta quando si tentano queste strade...


 
è vero Iago, la costrinzione è terribile, l'ho provata sulla mia pelle....e per questo (prima che per altri motivi poi...) ho odiato mio marito. Mi sentivo anche tradita e nn compresa, ma poi ho capito che sbagliavo io.
Ed ora lo ringrazio perchè ho superato quella cosa.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Quindi lo prendo per vero perchè casi simili possono accadere, come ci dimostra mirtilla. E allora perchè non parlare di unastoria nuova ogni tanto? Meglio questa che l'ennesima 25enne (ogni riferimento a me è puramente casuale) con l'amante 40enne sposato che però la moglie non la lascia ma come mai!!!


 
già. o meglio della pecora.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ok. Beh, è un pò che non la vedo...


non sto dicendo che è lei eh!


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Appunto!
> Quindi lo prendo per vero perchè casi simili possono accadere, come ci dimostra mirtilla. E allora perchè non parlare di unastoria nuova ogni tanto? Meglio questa che l'ennesima 25enne (ogni riferimento a me è puramente casuale) con l'amante 40enne sposato che però la moglie non la lascia ma come mai!!!


Si, concordo.
Preferisco prenderla per buona, perchè vera o meno, queste cose succedono, magari con toni meno gravi...ma succedono.


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sto dicendo che è lei eh!


No no, avevo capito.
E' che me l'hai fatta tornare in mente, chissà che fine ha fatto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> No no, avevo capito.
> E' che me l'hai fatta tornare in mente, chissà che fine ha fatto


la sento piuttosto spesso (non tutti i giorni ma ci andiamo vicino). se la cava


----------



## ranatan (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la sento piuttosto spesso (non tutti i giorni ma ci andiamo vicino). se la cava


Salutamela. A me era anche un pò simpatica


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Salutamela. A me era anche un pò simpatica


 
a me parecchio. totalmente squilibrata ma simpatica  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. riporterò


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono, lo ammetto, un po' perplessa.
> 
> Personalmente non ho mai avuto "cali del desiderio" (salvo quando fisicamente impossibilitata) eppero'.
> 
> ...



certo che no! ...e l'ho detto che il problema di non volere stare più col marito è solo la punta dell'iceberg...sicuramente nasce molto tempo prima nella nostra testa e quando si manifesta, ormai è irreversibile. (forse...)


...e ti assicuro che il mio problema è stato quello di fare incancrenire con spossanti e infiniti dialoghi, che però ci allontanavano sempre di più...ripeto dovevo andar via molto tempo prima.

Il mio dottore dopo 9-10 mesi mi disse chiaramente che era inutile continuare ad andare da lui...tutto quello che c'era da dire era stato detto, e il tempo delle parole era finito...tempo dopo stavo fuori casa, ed eravamo due pezze da piedi ormai...dopo di che ognuno dei due si è visto costretto a lavorare a sè stesso, ma in quelle condizioni non saremmo andati da nessuna parte.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> siediti con lei stasera, guardala negli occhi e dille: 'io capisco che c'è qualcosa che non va, perchè non è il costo dei preservativi o il problema della pillola che ci frena, ma qualcosa di più profondo. lo cpaisco e cerco di aiutarti ma non ci riesco. ti chiedo di lasciare che ci facciamo aiutare. credi ch econtino i soldi davanti alla mia famiglia? io ti amo e voglio stare con te, da povero,se serve, ma con te. se non vuoi che ci facciamo aiutare, allora non desideri più me, quindi devo ritenere che non abbia senso andare avanti. se preferisci non ti chiederò più nè sesso sè tenerezze, ma allora non posso assicurarti che non li cercherò ina ltre donne. cosa faresti al mio posto?'


 






































L'avesse fatto anche il mio ex.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e l'amore in te c'era ancora? Prima che sapessi delle altre, eh...Bacio!


 
c'era ma nn c'era. nn so come spiegarlo, ero come paralizzata.


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> è vero Iago, la costrinzione è terribile, l'ho provata sulla mia pelle....e per questo (prima che per altri motivi poi...) ho odiato mio marito. Mi sentivo anche tradita e nn compresa, ma poi ho capito che sbagliavo io.
> Ed ora lo ringrazio perchè ho superato quella cosa.....


scusa che non conosco la tua storia...
state ancora insieme?
tutto và bene ora?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

mi permetto di aggiungere che la frase COSA FARESTI AL MIO POSTO? è ampiamente sottovalutata ed è invece di fortissimo impatto. L'intensità di una richiesta può diventare molto più forte di quella della urla.


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anche tu me fai paura...e non poco! (e lo dice un'altra mamma, due parti spontanei!)


 
vuoi che divento invisdiosa??

sgrunt!


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi permetto di aggiungere che la frase COSA FARESTI AL MIO POSTO? è ampiamente sottovalutata ed è invece di fortissimo impatto. L'intensità di una richiesta può diventare molto più forte di quella della urla.



risposta di lei nel mezzo di una crisi di pianto:

-hai ragione, hai perfettamente ragione, non ti meriti una vita così...


che risponderesti? che faresti?


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Chi?
> Potrei saperlo? Di essere presa per il culo non ne ho poi tanta voglia


 
Si, ditelo, la penso anch'io come Rana
Anche perchè ci ho messo del personale in questo thread....sai com'è!


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> risposta di lei nel mezzo di una crisi di pianto:
> 
> -hai ragione, hai perfettamente ragione, non ti meriti una vita così...
> 
> ...


Datti da fare per cambiarla o dimmi chiaro che devo decidere se meritarla/sopportarla sine die; quindi rimetti a me una decisione in merito!!!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> risposta di lei nel mezzo di una crisi di pianto:
> 
> -hai ragione, hai perfettamente ragione, non ti meriti una vita così...
> 
> ...


 mma tu ci hai provato, iago!!! In ogni modo! Poi non ha funzionato!!! 
Se irresponsabile ci scrive è perchè forse non le ha provate ancora tutte!!!! Forse c'è ancora speranza!! Perchè non provare? Io consiglio, poi lui dice che la madre è gretta, che la sorella è stronza e l'amica c'ha 50anni, e io trovo altre strade. solo quando le avrà esaurite anche lui, tutte le strade, potrà mollare il colpo!
Se a te è andata male non è detto che pure a lui debab andare così!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Datti da fare per cambiarla o dimmi chiaro che devo decidere se meritarla/sopportarla sine die; quindi rimetti a me una decisione in merito!!!
> Bruja












anche io, parola per parola...


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> scusa che non conosco la tua storia...
> state ancora insieme?
> tutto và bene ora?


Nain. Siamo separati da quasi 8 anni.
Ma sto superando la cosa.


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si, ditelo, la penso anch'io come Rana
> Anche perchè ci ho messo del personale in questo thread....sai com'è!


 l'ha detto, l'hai letto?


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> l'ha detto, l'hai letto?


 
si, si, solo che quando ho quotato nn ero ancora arrivata a leggere.
Grazie Grande!
Anche per la condivisione di idee.


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Datti da fare per cambiarla o dimmi chiaro che devo decidere se meritarla/sopportarla sine die; quindi rimetti a me una decisione in merito!!!
> Bruja



...è una risposta tronca, dopo i puntini c'è: 
-non meriti una vita così...quindi se vai via non posso fermarti...c'hai ragione ad andar via!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è una risposta tronca, dopo i puntini c'è:
> -non meriti una vita così...quindi se vai via non posso fermarti...c'hai ragione ad andar via!


risponderei:
e' vero, non lo merito, ma ti amo ancora. cosa possiamo fare insieme per superare questo momento?
Se risponde niente allora vai via. che devi fare?


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mma tu ci hai provato, iago!!! In ogni modo! Poi non ha funzionato!!!
> Se irresponsabile ci scrive è perchè forse non le ha provate ancora tutte!!!! Forse c'è ancora speranza!! Perchè non provare? Io consiglio, poi lui dice che la madre è gretta, che la sorella è stronza e l'amica c'ha 50anni, e io trovo altre strade. solo quando le avrà esaurite anche lui, tutte le strade, potrà mollare il colpo!
> Se a te è andata male non è detto che pure a lui debab andare così!


certo figuriamoci, non volevo mica zittirti...


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> ...è una risposta tronca, dopo i puntini c'è:
> -non meriti una vita così...quindi se vai via non posso fermarti...c'hai ragione ad andar via!


Oggi striscio di brutto.... e darle una tenda per attaccarcisi a mo' di Duse???
"Insomma invece di fare l'atto terzo scena madre, datti una mossa per cambiare le cose, diversamente è solo un chiacchiericcio per tamponare i buchi.. che ormai sono quelli di un colapasta".  
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> certo figuriamoci, non volevo mica zittirti...


voglio ben dire, se no sai cosa ti aspettava!!!


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Nain. Siamo separati da quasi 8 anni.
> Ma sto superando la cosa.



...ognuno ha i suoi tempi...scusa la domanda personale, se vuoi non rispondere, ma hai risolto praticamente? cioè hai avuto qualche altra esperienza sessuale che ti ha ridato sicurezza a tal proposito?


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> risponderei:
> e' vero, non lo merito, ma ti amo ancora. cosa possiamo fare insieme per superare questo momento?
> Se risponde niente allora vai via. che devi fare?


ecco...ed io ci sarò rimasto per un altro paio di anni...


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi striscio di brutto.... e darle una tenda per attaccarcisi a mo' di Duse???
> "Insomma invece di fare l'atto terzo scena madre, datti una mossa per cambiare le cose, diversamente è solo un chiacchiericcio per tamponare i buchi.. che ormai sono quelli di un colapasta".
> Bruja



...di qui al litigio (sistematico, implacabile) il passo è breve....a via sempre di più
(poi io avevo il falso alibi che la casa in cui vivevamo è di mio padre, quindi era ancor più dura fare i bagagli...basta me ne esco da questo 3d...mi sto angosciando...)


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi striscio di brutto.... e darle una tenda per attaccarcisi a mo' di Duse???
> "Insomma invece di fare l'atto terzo scena madre, datti una mossa per cambiare le cose, diversamente è solo un chiacchiericcio per tamponare i buchi.. che ormai sono quelli di un colapasta".
> Bruja


 













    francesca bertini!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ognuno ha i suoi tempi...scusa la domanda personale, se vuoi non rispondere, ma hai risolto praticamente? cioè hai avuto qualche altra esperienza sessuale che ti ha ridato sicurezza a tal proposito?


 
Tranquillo, tutto passato, ma grazie al sessuologo. E comunque i problemi fisici erano solo la conseguenza di quelli psicologici....

Ora sto bene.... benissimo direi, sotto quell'aspetto poi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Wow, è venerdì!!! è venerdì!!!


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Tranquillo, tutto passato, ma grazie al sessuologo. *E comunque i problemi fisici erano solo la conseguenza di quelli psicologici....*
> 
> Ora sto bene.... benissimo direi, sotto quell'aspetto poi....
> 
> ...



esattamente!


...e allora buon venerdì, buon sabato, buona domenica...notti comprese


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> esattamente!
> 
> 
> ...e allora buon venerdì, buon sabato, buona domenica...notti comprese


 
naaaaaa, mica solo di notte!!!


----------



## Old thai (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> grazie per la sincerità ma ora parlo io così vediamo di chiarire le cose.
> 
> Innanzi tutto non voglio nemmeno sapere quanti e qauli siano i presunti manager che girano su questo forum spacciandosi per tali. Io lo sono che ti piaccia o no è il mio lavoro e credo anche di farlo piuttosto bene.
> Inoltre non sono abituato a definirmi belloccio o tromabtore, sono una persona normalissima.
> ...


 
Ciao,
dal mio piccolo l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare è quello di "spararle" in faccia tutto quello che pensi e tutto quello che potresti fare. "O la va o la spacca".
Non mi sembra che si impegni poi tanto nel rapporto.
Trovo solo una contraddizione : se ami tua moglie da morire, esigenze fisiche a parte, perchè parli della cavallona come una possibile svolta alla tua vita e pensi che ti potresti innamorare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se ami davvero tua moglie concentrati su di lei, su di voi, sistema la situazione nel bene o nel male....e se il vostro matrimonio dovesse finire, avrai tutto il tempo per innamorarti di qualche altra donna.

*Mi spiace solo per o tuoi figli*.

In bocca al lupo.
Thai


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> però vere, mi pare che tu ora legga forte solo della tua esperienza.
> se mirtilla ha vissuto questo come un trauma, non è che io (senza figli) o tu (con due buoni parti) possiamo dire che non era vero!!!
> nè puoi considerare normale il 'muro di gomma' (bruja) che la signora erige!!!
> Che poi il calo sia periodicamente fisiologico lo penso anche io, come penso che BD sbagli a rassegnarsi o avoler leggere tutto con la sua logica senza affidarsi magari ad una consulenza un pochetto più specializzata per capire che  alcune cose sono normali. Altre no.


guarda, io stessa, come ho detto, sono perplessa con me medesima...

Ci ho ripensato prima, lontano dal thread, e forse la conclusione è che faccio personalmente un po' fatica a immedesimarmi con gli utenti "estremi".

Quelli che "non avevo voglia di fare l'amore MAI" pero' "ORA SONO UNA DEA DEL SESSO!" (Mirty, non mi riferisco a te, è per esemplificare).

Come dice Angelo, i casi alla Glicine (che pure a me era simpatica...).

Questo di Irresponsabile è un po' un caso simile, per quello ho pensato fosse finto.

Lui ha iniziato in modo standard (mi attizza la cavallona dell'ufficio marketing), poi è virato su una moglie sessuofobica, che pero' ogni 3 settimane mette su in piedi scenette alla "9 settimane e 1/2".

Forse il mio modo di essere  mi impedisce di apprezzare questo tipo di estremi, che leggo spesso in storie di persone con alle spalle matrimoni finiti (Alex, Iago, Mirtilla, Ellie, etc.). Forse semplicemente quando si spiega a posteriori una storia e perché finisce o è finita, si ricorre a estremismi, sono mere figure retoriche.

E' senz'altro un mio limite, di questo sono ben consapevole, ma in questi casi non empatizzo piu' di tanto... penso sempre che i problemi siano altri, proprio di personalità e gestione delle situazioni, non di "anorgasmia"...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i pesci rossi danno via il culo?
> 
> giuro che non lo sapevo


dicono di si!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

*OT ATTI IMPURI*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Confesso che non me ne intendo...ma se lei è tanto credente da rifiutare l'uso di contraccettivi..avrebbe dovuto rifiutare anche certe pratiche, o sbaglio?


eh già. Sono "gli atti impuri"!

Pero' mi sa c'è parecchia crisi, come diceva il Pippo Kennedy Show.

Oggi ho letto su Vanity Fair una lettera dove una diceva che "una sua amica..." (lei invece....) per non peccare usando il profilattico (?!), ha fatto l'amore restando incinta subito ('!?!?!?) e quindi ha DOVUTO abortire (?!?!?!?) ma non andando in ospedale, comodamente (o piu' o meno comodamente a seconda della clinica e del medico obiettore) bensì ORDINANDO ON LINE LA PILLOLA ABORTIVA ILLEGALE IN ITALIA!!!!

Non era meglio il peccato iniziale?!? (il goldone....)

Mah!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse, ma allora rifiuterebbe anche la fellatio, no?


teologicamente non so se la fellatio è considerata un atto impuro....!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> certo che no! ...e l'ho detto che il problema di non volere stare più col marito è solo la punta dell'iceberg...sicuramente nasce molto tempo prima nella nostra testa e quando si manifesta, ormai è irreversibile. (forse...)
> 
> 
> ...e ti assicuro che il mio problema è stato quello di fare incancrenire con spossanti e infiniti dialoghi, che però ci allontanavano sempre di più...ripeto dovevo andar via molto tempo prima.
> ...



ma allora il problema, in soldoni, qual'era?
Non vi amavate piu'?


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma allora il problema, in soldoni, qual'era?
> Non vi amavate piu'?



bella domanda...


non è facile rispondere,


 di prima battuta...sì, non ci amavamo più e i perchè ne erano tanti (lavoro, famiglie, condizionamenti, mancanza di libertà non tradotte, e tanto tanto altro che non voglio ricordare più)
...e perdemmo il polso della situazione, poi ci fu il suo presunto tradimento...e quasi come se fosse un sollievo ci lasciammo


ho fatto di tutto per stimarla di nuovo (e anche lei, credo) ed oggi siamo anche amici, iniziamo a rispettarci per quello che siamo per le nostre figlie, e facciamo sempre di più qualcosina tutti e 4 insieme, ma con molta trasparenza e sempre molto attenti a non confondere o illudere le bambine...non mi posso lamentare.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh già. Sono "gli atti impuri"!
> 
> Pero' mi sa c'è parecchia crisi, come diceva il Pippo Kennedy Show.
> 
> ...


ho letto che molti sono rimasti perplessi per questa storia del rapporto anale.
Ora spiego: i primi anni di convivenza abbiamo avuto anche rapporti anali, più che altro dietro mia insistenza.

Lei ha sempre sostenuto che le piacessero, ma in cuor mio sapevo che me li concedeva solo per farmi piacere e che in realtà provava un gran dolore. E poi si trascinava le ragadi per giorni.
Dopo il matrimonio ha iniziato a soffrire saltuariamente di emorroidi, e dunque me ne guardo bene dal chiederle ancora certe performances.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho letto che molti sono rimasti perplessi per questa storia del rapporto anale.
> Ora spiego: i primi anni di convivenza abbiamo avuto anche rapporti anali, più che altro dietro mia insistenza.
> 
> Lei ha sempre sostenuto che le piacessero, ma in cuor mio sapevo che me li concedeva solo per farmi piacere e che in realtà provava un gran dolore. E poi si trascinava le ragadi per giorni.
> Dopo il matrimonio ha iniziato a soffrire saltuariamente di emorroidi, e dunque me ne guardo bene dal chiederle ancora certe performances.



senti, scusa..abbi pazienza..ma credi che tua moglie sarebbe lieta di sapere che la sua privacy e i cazzi suoi (così intimi e personali) sono così ampiamente sbandierati pubblcamente in un forum??

io non ho parole.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho letto che molti sono rimasti perplessi per questa storia del rapporto anale.
> Ora spiego: i primi anni di convivenza abbiamo avuto anche rapporti anali, più che altro dietro mia insistenza.
> 
> Lei ha sempre sostenuto che le piacessero, ma in cuor mio sapevo che me li concedeva solo per farmi piacere e che in realtà provava un gran dolore. E* poi si trascinava le ragadi per giorni.*
> Dopo il matrimonio ha iniziato a soffrire saltuariamente di emorroidi, e dunque me ne guardo bene dal chiederle ancora certe performances.



perché esageri sempre?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> bella domanda...
> 
> 
> non è facile rispondere,
> ...


chi dei due non ha voluto ricostruire?


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché esageri sempre?


beh oddio, immagino che non è che guariscano subito ....... almeno credo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> eh già. Sono "gli atti impuri"!
> 
> Pero' mi sa c'è parecchia crisi, come diceva il Pippo Kennedy Show.
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> senti, scusa..abbi pazienza..ma credi che tua moglie sarebbe lieta di sapere che la sua privacy e i cazzi suoi (così intimi e personali) sono così ampiamente sbandierati pubblcamente in un forum??
> 
> io non ho parole.


siamo su un forum dove le nostre identità si nascondono dietro un nick.

Non mi fà piacere raccontare nel dettaglio la mia intimità, ma sto vivendo una situazione dove in gioco c'è il mio matrimonio.

Sto chiedendo aiuto e consiglio in un forum dove credo, e spero, di raccogliere degli spunti utili per risolvere i miei problemi.
Tanto vale raccontare tutto senza freni, sperando che possa servire a qualcosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh oddio, immagino che non è che guariscano subito ....... almeno credo


in realtà la pratica anale può farle "rientrare" velocemente


----------



## Minerva (17 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh oddio, immagino che non è che guariscano subito ....... almeno credo


 possiamo dare ragguagli alla triglia per favore?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché esageri sempre?


non lo so, penso che la cosa dipenda prevalentemente dal fatto che lei ha un fisico minuto in tutte le sue parti mentre io sono un tantino...abbondante, ma questo lo avevo già detto


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> siamo su un forum dove le nostre identità si nascondono dietro un nick.
> 
> Non mi fà piacere raccontare nel dettaglio la mia intimità, ma sto vivendo una situazione dove in gioco c'è il mio matrimonio.
> 
> ...


non stai raccontando delle TUE emorroidi o pratiche anali ma di quelle di tua moglie


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà la pratica anale può farle "rientrare" velocemente


ho provato una volta a buttarla sul ridere con una battuta uguale, ma non ha sortito un buon effetto !!


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà la pratica anale può farle "rientrare" velocemente












  per lasciarle dentro però non dovrebbe lasciare pure il tappo??


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> per lasciarle dentro però non dovrebbe lasciare pure il tappo??





irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho provato una volta a buttarla sul ridere con una battuta uguale, ma non ha sortito un buon effetto !!


scusate ma io di queste cose preferirei non parlare!!


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma io di queste cose preferirei non parlare!!


why?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non stai raccontando delle TUE emorroidi o pratiche anali ma di quelle di tua moglie


boh, stai facendo l'avvocato delle cause perse!
Mia moglie nella fattispecie è complice di un matrimonio che stà andando a ramengo: penso che il mio sfogo su questo forum e la richiesta di aiuto che ho velatamente espresso siano più importanti di un paio di emorroidi.

se però a te dà così tanto fastidio....mi spiace. Lo dico sul serio, mi dispiace di aver urtato la tua sensibilità


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> boh, stai facendo l'avvocato delle cause perse!
> Mia moglie nella fattispecie è complice di un matrimonio che stà andando a ramengo: penso che il mio sfogo su questo forum e la richiesta di aiuto che ho velatamente espresso siano più importanti di un paio di emorroidi.
> 
> se però a te dà così tanto fastidio....mi spiace. Lo dico sul serio, mi dispiace di aver urtato la tua sensibilità


te la rigiro
Se tua moglie , in un altro forum, scrivesse di particolari così intimi che ti riguardano saresti contento?
comunque tutto sommato non è che mi cali più di tanto


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> why?


mi viene male all'ano.


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ciao Irresponsabile,
che ci siano al mondo fanciulle che non siano dei "caterpillar", sessualmente parlando, ci credo. Ma che una donna, giovane, lo voglia fare ogni morte di Papa...scusa ma...i conti non tornano. Capisco la non voglia di rimanere nuovamente incinta e comprendo il fatto di non voler assumere-utilizzare nessun tipo di contraccettivo femminile o maschile che sia. Ma se ogni donna che non vuole bimbetti, non la deve più dare al compagno e si limita a petting e sesso orale...
Cosa devo pensare? Che se non avesse voluto manco i pargoli che avete (se non ho letto male, avete figli) non te l'avrebbe mai data manco una volta per paura di rimanere gravida?
Airforever


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> chi dei due non ha voluto ricostruire?



Lei!

(ma io non ero sincero!)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Irresponsabile,
> che ci siano al mondo fanciulle che non siano dei "caterpillar", sessualmente parlando, ci credo. Ma che una donna, giovane, lo voglia fare ogni morte di Papa...scusa ma...i conti non tornano. Capisco la non voglia di rimanere nuovamente incinta e comprendo il fatto di non voler assumere-utilizzare nessun tipo di contraccettivo femminile o maschile che sia. Ma se ogni donna che non vuole bimbetti, non la deve più dare al compagno e si limita a petting e sesso orale...
> Cosa devo pensare? Che se non avesse voluto manco i pargoli che avete (se non ho letto male, avete figli) non te l'avrebbe mai data manco una volta per paura di rimanere gravida?
> Airforever


ti prego non farmi riscrivere tutta la storia!!!
negli interventi precedenti ho raccontato tutto, cercando di essere il più obbiettivo possibile.

Sarei rimasto a crogiolarmi con il mio megage quotidiano se non fosse arrivata la miss a sconvolgermi l'esistenza.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Ottobre 2008)

perplessa....sempredi piu...


stamane leggo un post che vera a quotato dove si raccontava della performance della signora che faceva le fusa...come vera credevo ci stesse prendendo per uil naso.

Se teme la penetrazione allora il problema è solo uno:si rivolgam rivolgetevi ad un sessuologo.

ora leggo che si entra in merito all'intimità di questa donna. si è vero...siamo su un forum..c'è l'anonimato...ma che cz. ci azzecca sta pornografia? e per porno grafia intendo una intimità estrapolata dai sentimenti che dovrebbero appartenere a Voi due!!! oppure  sono un pretesto per dirci_ altro_ di te?


Ascolta irresponsabile,  ripeto che la strada da percorrere è sola UNA: prenderla e dirle tutto quanto . *TUTTO.*




Se è vero che lei continuerà ad ignorare la tua parola, il tuo malessere, la tua richiesta, il tuo Amore, tutto quello che stai raccontando a noi ,*allora dille che avete TRADITO ENTRAMBI questa relazione*, che tu sia andato o non andato con quella miss...perchè NON è la scopata che fa la differenza,ma l'atteggiamento di chiusura che avete entrambi verso il danno che state facendo allla relazione. L'uno non parla o non la dice tutta ...e l'altro non ascolta o non vuole ascoltare.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perplessa....sempredi piu...
> 
> 
> stamane leggo un post che vera a quotato dove si raccontava della performance della signora che faceva le fusa...come vera credevo ci stesse prendendo per uil naso.
> ...


grazie per il tuo intervento ma non hai capito nulla di quanto si è scritto in due giorni.

in seconda battuta non sto prendendo per i fondelli nessuno, in terza battuta a determinati particolari ci siamo arrivati perchè qualcuno mi ha fatto delle domande esplicite ed io ho risposto in maniera altrettanto esplicita.

Chiedo scusa a tutti se ho sforato le regole del forum ed ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno, sono solo due giorni che scrivo, mi rendo conto di attrraversare un momento difficile e probabilemnte non sono molto lucido.

Cercate di capirmi.


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti prego non farmi riscrivere tutta la storia!!!
> negli interventi precedenti ho raccontato tutto, cercando di essere il più obbiettivo possibile.
> 
> Sarei rimasto a crogiolarmi con il mio megage quotidiano se non fosse arrivata la miss a sconvolgermi l'esistenza.


Tranquillo, non riscrivere nulla.
Chiedo venia ma ho una mia politica d'utilizzo di questo forum: leggo ciò che l'utente ha scritto nel thread da lui aperto e rispondo direttamente, senza farmi eventualmente influenzare da altri amici qui presenti che dicono la loro.
La miss ti ha sconvolto, ma cerca di capire se davvero t'ha sconvolto per questi inghippi con la moglie o se t'avrebbe sconvolto ugualmente. Magari hai già scritto e specificato anche questo, comunque...non tradire. Mai.
Airforever


----------



## Old irresponsabile (17 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tranquillo, non riscrivere nulla.
> Chiedo venia ma ho una mia politica d'utilizzo di questo forum: leggo ciò che l'utente ha scritto nel thread da lui aperto e rispondo direttamente, senza farmi eventualmente influenzare da altri amici qui presenti che dicono la loro.
> La miss ti ha sconvolto, ma cerca di capire se davvero t'ha sconvolto per questi inghippi con la moglie o se t'avrebbe sconvolto ugualmente. Magari hai già scritto e specificato anche questo, comunque...non tradire. Mai.
> Airforever


diciamo che probabilmente è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (17 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mah, per me non esiste sto discorso... anch'io sono del parere che il sesso in una coppia è fondamentale, non si và avanti solo a sentimenti perbenisti sul ruolo della madre. Bisogna trovarle queste energie se sia ama il partner, non credi?


 
sono d'accordo ma se lei ha voglia una/due volta alla settimana e tu tutti i giorni comunque che ci puoi fare?   quando lo facciamo è molto partecipe e felice ma lo vuole fare solo in certe condizioni (che raramente si verificano....). io potrei puntare la sveglia alle 4 del mattino per poterlo fare...  siamo diversi .... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> diciamo che probabilmente è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso!


Hai la mia comprensione sul lato sessuale perchè, anch'io, non riesco a stare in astinenza un giorno che sia uno (solo quando il giorno successivo devo fare l'esame delle urine).
E' dura, specialmente da conviventi o sposati. Ti comprendo, davvero, tanto.
Ma non tradire! Manco se venissi a scoprire che lei non te la da perchè ha un'amante! Ti soddisferesti sessualmente, è vero. Ma non avresti in mano nulla. Una persona che non ci rimane male per il fatto che tu sia sposato e che tu abbia figli...scusa, ma questa fanciulla cerca solo divertimento. Quindi, non menzionare manco per scherzo l'ipotesi d'una seria vita con lei o d'occasione persa.
Airforever


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Ottobre 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma se lei ha voglia una/due volta alla settimana e tu tutti i giorni comunque che ci puoi fare? quando lo facciamo è molto partecipe e felice ma lo vuole fare solo in certe condizioni (che raramente si verificano....). io potrei puntare la sveglia alle 4 del mattino per poterlo fare... siamo diversi ....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ok, BD, concordo, ma c'è sempre una via di mezzo. Ma se ti trovi una che te la da una volta ogni 3 settimane...indipendentemente dal tuo fabbisogno...credo che sotto sotto ci sia qualcosa, almeno finché si è giovani. Poi, dopo i 60 può anche darsi che lo stimolo diminuisca (ho scritto 60, per dire una cifra).
Airforever


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

ma si potrebbe fare un "breve" riassunto del perché la moglie non vuole?

divento matta se devo leggere tutte le pagine!


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma si potrebbe fare un "breve" riassunto del perché la moglie non vuole?
> 
> divento matta se devo leggere tutte le pagine!


Anch'io sto impazzendo (ma quando mai sono stato normale?) a leggere tutto. Comunque sia, diamoci una risposta celere ed obiettiva: l'unica giustificazione giustificabile (scusate il bisticcio) è quella di problemi fisici o psicologici. Altrimenti, scusate l'espressione colorita, non ci sono caxxi che tengano.
Air


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> *ma si potrebbe fare un "breve" riassunto del perché la moglie non vuole?*
> 
> divento matta se devo leggere tutte le pagine!



...eehh...a saperlo...

magari capiamo anche il perchè del comportamento di tuo marito, 
no?


----------



## Old matilde (17 Ottobre 2008)

ciao,
penso che per una donna sapere che il marito si fa le pippe in bagno sia abbastanza deprimente... che spreco!!!!
ed è pur sempre un dovere/diritto coniuguale se la vogliamo mettere dal punto di vista religioso! la religione non chiede astinenza e ammette il controllo delle nascite.

comunque credo che qualsiasi donna si renda conto che se rifiuta a lungo, *qualsiasiasi* sia il motivo, il suo uomo andrà inevitabilmente a cercare altrove, è fisiologico!
Se non le è chiaro questo concetto lo devi forzare parlando, in fondo la verità e che se anche questa volta eviti la cavallona, chissà la prossima se ci stai a pensare su...
La coppia è composta da due persone e non da una che impone dictat, anche se fosse una malattia è suo preciso dovere curarsi se la stessa compromette il matrimonio.

Ginecologo/sessuologo o prete fa lo stesso... a qualcuno deve pur confessare dov'è il problema


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...eehh...a saperlo...
> 
> magari capiamo anche il perchè del comportamento di tuo marito,
> no?


 
non chiedo tanto!

io nella vita quotidiana sto bene con lui! io lo amo e lo desidero!
il suo gioiello mi garba......  

	
	
		
		
	


	












ha fatto qualche ragazzata! tipo sesso+pc! 
si può anche perdonare! 

il suo distacco dipende anche dalla nostra crise all'arrivo del bimbo!

poi e degenerata!

in fondo lui mi ama, ma lui vorebbe che io fossi perfetta!

e se non lo sono mi punisce!

ecco cosa frulla nella testa di mio marito!

mi dice sempre che ne posso fare mille giuste, poi ne sbaglio una e ho rovinato tutto!

lui mi vuole bella, forte e instancabile!

io dovrei tornare a casa dopo 8 ore di lavoro e preparare da mangiare, fare il bagnetto al bimbo, pulire la casa tra un massaggio a lui e una stirata di camicie sue!

ecco cosa vorebbe lui! e allora si che mi darebbe il biscottino!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non chiedo tanto!
> 
> io nella vita quotidiana sto bene con lui! io lo amo e lo desidero!
> il suo gioiello mi garba......
> ...


Mi spiace dirtelo ninna....ma sei azzerbinata peggio di qualsiasi amante!


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi spiace dirtelo ninna....ma sei *azzerbinata  e mo' questo che vuol dire?*peggio di qualsiasi amante!


sono messa così male?

mica le faccio tutte queste cose! ehhh, se no sarei mica qui a lamentarmi che non mi vuole!


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sono sicuro al 100 % che lei c'ha uno.


secondo me c'ha due


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non chiedo tanto!
> 
> io nella vita quotidiana sto bene con lui! io lo amo e lo desidero!
> il suo gioiello mi garba......
> ...


esistono donne così e uomini così? ma davvero esistono?
un marito che PRETENDE tutte queste cose può essere amato? può dire di amare?
come è possibile?


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sono messa così male?
> 
> mica le faccio tutte queste cose! ehhh, se no sarei mica qui a lamentarmi che non mi vuole!


sei messa male perchè pensi pure che lui ti ami.
vuoi anche che lui ti cerchi per fare sesso ... ma dagli un calcio nelle palle!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sei messa male perchè pensi pure che lui ti ami.
> vuoi anche che lui ti cerchi per fare sesso ... ma dagli un calcio nelle palle!


Io l'avevo messa giù più gentile...


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io l'avevo messa giù più gentile...


sì ho letto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   però davvero non riesco a capire come possa accadere. oppure, forse, bisogna cercarsi donne che si fanno trattare in un certo modo.
io, però, non le apprezzerei mai. ho sempre avuto donne che mi sapevano tener testa (anche se poi diventavano gattine  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma comunque sempre rispetto reciproco


----------



## Old matilde (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non chiedo tanto!
> 
> io nella vita quotidiana sto bene con lui! io lo amo e lo desidero!
> il suo gioiello mi garba......
> ...


hai provato con uno SCIOPERO TOTALE delle attività casalinghe?


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> esistono donne così e uomini così? ma davvero esistono?
> un marito che PRETENDE tutte queste cose può essere amato? può dire di amare?
> come è possibile?


 
ma perche lui mi ha connosciuta che io ero "forte" e lui si e innamorato di quella donna!

lavoravo giorno e notte e non ero mai stanca, ovviamente più magra di adesso e sicuramente più carina! 

ma adesso ritornerò in forma, e chissà se non sono io poi a mandarlo in bianco!


----------



## Iago (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non chiedo tanto!
> 
> io nella vita quotidiana sto bene con lui! io lo amo e lo desidero!
> il suo gioiello mi garba......
> ...



e quando te ne scappi?!


ovviamente scherzo, però renditi conto, prendi coscienza e soprattutto faglielo capire a lui, che per la metà dei motivi che hai elencato sopra... ci si può pure perdere...


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> hai provato con uno SCIOPERO TOTALE delle attività casalinghe?


 
fino ai 30 anni non sapevo neanche come si e perché stirava una camicia!

la polvere pensavo faccesse parte dell'arredamento!

no, un po di casalingistica ci vuole!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì ho letto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutte tutte?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ok Ok...lassem ster!


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tutte tutte?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per un periodo lo diventò ... cosa stranissima per lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi rimarrà sempre nel cuore


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sei messa male perchè pensi pure che lui ti ami.
> vuoi anche che lui ti cerchi per fare sesso ... ma dagli un calcio nelle palle!


 
ma allora perché mi ha volluto così tanto?

e andato contro tutti mettendosi con me?

lui era già "promesso"?

lui sapeva cosa andava incontro!

che non sono una casalinga doc!

non capisco?


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma allora perché mi ha volluto così tanto?
> 
> e andato contro tutti mettendosi con me?
> 
> ...


rispetto! questo devi capire e questo ti deve sempre. non può pretendere che tu faccia tutte quelle cose per poi darti il premio. ma sai quanti ne trovi che ti premierebbero senza che tu faccia quelle cose? ... voglio dire ... mica è una contropartita!


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> sì ho letto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi fai intristire!

io ERO quella donna che si faceva rispettare!

ma non ho mai incontrato un personaggio come mio marito prima!

non voglio essere sottomessa! infatti non lo sono! almeno lo credo!

infatti litighiamo per quello!

ma io non sono quel che tu credi!

anché io valgo!

e sono tosta!

( melo fai dire da sola ....altro che ipocrisia)


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> rispetto! questo devi capire e questo ti deve sempre. non può pretendere che tu faccia tutte quelle cose per poi darti il premio. ma sai quanti ne trovi che ti premierebbero senza che tu faccia quelle cose? ... voglio dire ... mica è una contropartita!


 
ho elencato quello che lui vorebbe:::

ma non avrà mai, perché non sono una schiava !

ok!!!!?????


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

_odio chi mi fa sembrare cosi insignificativa!_


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ho elencato quello che lui vorebbe:::
> 
> ma non avrà mai, perché non sono una schiava !
> 
> ok!!!!?????


allora vuoi davvero una persona che vorrebbe da te certe cose?
ma davvero pensi che non ci siano uomini migliori?
caxxo


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Lo scrivi tu, non noi!*



Ninna ha detto:


> _odio chi mi fa sembrare cosi insignificativa!_


si dice ...insignificante.

ma guarda che sei tu stessa che spesso scrivi che non puoi far questo o quello perchè se no lui si incazza...che se fai mille cose giuste e una sbagliata lui ti rinfaccia quella...

E tu ti mostri sempre comprensiva ed accomodante...perchè sai che ti ama!??!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma e qui cito unodinoi...calci in culo come se piovesse!


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> si dice ...insignificante.
> 
> ma guarda che sei tu stessa che spesso scrivi che non puoi far questo o quello perchè se no lui si incazza...che se fai mille cose giuste e una sbagliata lui ti rinfaccia quella...
> 
> ...


 
non mi stavo rifirendo a voi!

ma a lui.....

perché lui mi fa sentire così!


----------



## Nordica (17 Ottobre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> allora vuoi davvero una persona che vorrebbe da te certe cose?
> ma davvero pensi che non ci siano uomini migliori?
> caxxo


 
voglio che torna come prima!
che mi ama alla follia!
che mi prepara delle sorpresine!
che mi scrive mille messaggi!
che mi dice che sono sua!

voglio essere di nuovo felice!

ecco quello che voglio!


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> voglio che torna come prima!
> che mi ama alla follia!
> che mi prepara delle sorpresine!
> che mi scrive mille messaggi!
> ...


Non vorrei crearti dei pensieri ma lo vuole il 99% delle mogli e, sostanzialmente, non lo ha se non a volte o a spanne....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non vorrei crearti dei pensieri ma lo vuole il 99% delle mogli e, sostanzialmente, non lo ha se non a volte o a spanne....
> Bruja


 
ao'..ma sarai una crotala tu


----------



## brugola (17 Ottobre 2008)

il mio ganzo saranno 3 mesi che non mi regala un mazzo di fiori.
domani gli dò un pugno!!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*.......*



Brugola ha detto:


> il mio ganzo saranno 3 mesi che non mi regala un mazzo di fiori.
> domani gli dò un pugno!!!


Però con le brugole infilate in ogni dito!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (18 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Hai la mia comprensione sul lato sessuale perchè, anch'io, non riesco a stare in astinenza un giorno che sia uno (solo quando il giorno successivo devo fare l'esame delle urine).
> E' dura, specialmente da conviventi o sposati. Ti comprendo, davvero, tanto.
> Ma non tradire! Manco se venissi a scoprire che lei non te la da perchè ha un'amante! Ti soddisferesti sessualmente, è vero. Ma non avresti in mano nulla. Una persona che non ci rimane male per il fatto che tu sia sposato e che tu abbia figli...scusa, ma questa fanciulla cerca solo divertimento. Quindi, non menzionare manco per scherzo l'ipotesi d'una seria vita con lei o d'occasione persa.
> Airforever


fà piacere essere compreso.
Ma allora cosa devo fare?

Ragioniamo per assurdo: ammettiamo di riuscire a portare mia moglie da uno specialista, poniamo il caso di non risolvere comunque la questione.

Io onestamente sulla soglia dei 40 anni a volte mi dico: ma ne vale la pena di buttare via gli anni migliori della mia vita?
sarà un ragionamento puerile, ma penso anche che fra 10 anni non sarò più appetibile per le signore tanto quanto oggi: cosa ne sarà di me? 
Il dubbio è che stia cercando di salvare una situazione terribilmente compromessa, che non ci sia più niente da salvare.

Questa notte non dormivo e pensavo a quanto starei male a separarmi da mia moglie ( non parliamo dei figli poi ), ma dopo tutto quello che mi sento di avre fatto per noi, per lei....ma io non mi merito un angolino di felicità?
E se la mia felicità ci fosse proprio con la miss? e se alla fin fine io desiderassi solo puro ed autentico sesso?

sono molto confuso, temo di scivolare in un turbine nero che i tecnici chiamano depressione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Se ci tieni al tuo matrimonio (la bella mora diventerà una bella grana fra poco) e disponi di denaro a sufficienza potrei darti un paio d'indirizzi dove lenire le tue frustrazioni da astinenza con molto relax e senza la minima conseguenza.
> 
> Voilà, mon ami, i tuoi problemi sono risolti!


 Sei un tenutario?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i pesci rossi danno via il culo?
> 
> giuro che non lo sapevo





Asudem ha detto:


> uffa!! lo stavo scrivendo io





angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono stata più veloce





Ranatan ha detto:


> Confesso che non me ne intendo...ma se lei è tanto credente da rifiutare l'uso di contraccettivi..avrebbe dovuto rifiutare anche certe pratiche, o sbaglio?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse, ma allora rifiuterebbe anche la fellatio, no?


 I pesci non hanno due aperture, ma solo una la cloaca, pertanto non capisco l'affermazione di Verena. Tra l'altro hanno la fecondazione esterna...


Non so che idea abbiate delle prescrizione religiose.
Il sesso è un aspetto fondamentale per il rapporto di coppia e vengono sconsigliate pratiche "alternative" solo se rappresentano un sesso consumistico, non se sono una variante.

Irresponsabile potrebbe parlare con un sacerdote che potrebbe poi consigliare alla moglie di rivolgersi a un terapeuta. Ne esistono perfino di religiosi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> certo che no! ...e l'ho detto che il problema di non volere stare più col marito è solo la punta dell'iceberg...sicuramente nasce molto tempo prima nella nostra testa e quando si manifesta, ormai è irreversibile. (forse...)
> 
> 
> ...e ti assicuro che il mio problema è stato quello di fare incancrenire con spossanti e infiniti dialoghi, che però ci allontanavano sempre di più...ripeto dovevo andar via molto tempo prima.
> ...


Mi dispiace.
Non conoscevo la tua storia.


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fà piacere essere compreso.
> Ma allora cosa devo fare?
> 
> Ragioniamo per assurdo: ammettiamo di riuscire a portare mia moglie da uno specialista, poniamo il caso di non risolvere comunque la questione.
> ...


Il sesso è tanto, ma non tutto. Se hai la matematica certezza che lei non te la stia dando per questioni psico-fisiche, non è giusto mandare all'aria un matrimonio. Bisogna starsi vicino in qualsiasi caso...un po' come quando si usa dire che: "Gli amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno". sai, è facile star vicino a qualcuno quando le cose vanno a gonfie vele...mentre, appena soorge un problema che c'infastidisce, abbandoniamo chi abbiamo al fianco. Continuo a consigliarti di non tradirla manco se lei non te la desse perchè ha un altro, ma ammetto che sarebbero due differenti cose.
Con prima t'accerterai sul perchè, con prima ti si potranno dare dei sani consigli.
Comunque sia, sei sposato ed hai dei fanciulli: non dovresti minimamente avere in mente la 'miss'. Almeno per ora.
Un abbraccio, Airforever


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> *Il sesso è tanto, ma non tutto. Se hai la matematica certezza che lei non te la stia dando per questioni psico-fisiche, non è giusto mandare all'aria un matrimonio. Bisogna starsi vicino in qualsiasi caso...*un po' come quando si usa dire che: "Gli amici si vedono nel momento del bisogno". sai, è facile star vicino a qualcuno quando le cose vanno a gonfie vele...mentre, appena soorge un problema che c'infastidisce, abbandoniamo chi abbiamo al fianco. Continuo a consigliarti di non tradirla manco se lei non te la desse perchè ha un altro, ma ammetto che sarebbero due differenti cose.
> Con prima t'accerterai sul perchè, con prima ti si potranno dare dei sani consigli.
> Comunque sia, sei sposato ed hai dei fanciulli: non dovresti minimamente avere in mente la 'miss'. Almeno per ora.
> Un abbraccio, Airforever


Quoto
Si sa che ci si sposa "nel bene e nel male, in salute e malattia", ma poi se la malattia impedisce di fare sesso tutti pronti a colpevolizzare il/la malato/a.
Il fatto che lei rifiuti di ammettere il problema fa certamente parte della malattia (come ha spiegato Mirty che c'è passata), se poi si scoprisse che invece la sua malattia è ..un altro ...la questione sarebbe diversa.


----------



## LDS (18 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> Si sa che ci si sposa "nel bene e nel male, in salute e malattia", ma poi se la malattia impedisce di fare sesso tutti pronti a colpevolizzare il/la malato/a.
> Il fatto che lei rifiuti di ammettere il problema fa certamente parte della malattia (come ha spiegato Mirty che c'è passata), se poi si scoprisse che invece la sua malattia è ..un altro ...la questione sarebbe diversa.




e le probabilità che sia l'amante il problema sono piuttosto elevate.


----------



## Iago (18 Ottobre 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Non conoscevo la tua storia.



...e vi ho risparmiato la storia di 4-5 anni di strazi e cose immonde (non a quelli di DOL... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  li ho massacrati per bene...)
...non ci siamo fatti mancare nulla, giudiziale atroce, CTU, testimonianze assurde e tristissime...e però, un giudice giusto che forse aveva capito tutto sin dal primo incontro...colpa ad entrambi, e tutti vissero felici e contenti.

...e a pensare che ancora ci parlo, e che addirittura miglioriamo sempre di più il rapporto, quasi buono ormai...bè,questa è la cosa che mi sorprende di più e su cui non ci avrei scommesso 1 euro.....


----------



## Old Holly (18 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fà piacere essere compreso.
> Ma allora cosa devo fare?
> 
> Ragioniamo per assurdo: ammettiamo di riuscire a portare mia moglie da uno specialista, poniamo il caso di non risolvere comunque la questione.
> ...


Intanto ti vuoi fasciare la testa prima di essertela rotta!
Se mia moglie non guarisce... se aspetto per niente... se,se,se!

Poi non so come pensi che si sia a 50 anni, ti assicuro che, specialmente voi uomini siete più che appetibili... avete una fortuna!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi pare esagerato che parli di depressione...
La depressione, quella vera è una cosa seria. 

Infine... credo che tu abbia già deciso. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Old ilary (19 Ottobre 2008)

*ciao irresponsabile,
forse la mia esperienza ti può aiutare.
ho ceduto alla corte di un uomo + grande di me sposato con figli, non vado oltre perchè è di te ke dobbiamo parlare. è iniziata come attrazione fisica da parte sua ma dopo è rimasto coinvolto nei miei confronti. La tua storia mi ha comlpito perchè mi sembrava quasi di sentri parlare lui: mi raccontava che da quando la moglie aveva avuto un figlio (4anni) il sesso era praticamente sparito. Lui si avvicinava ma lei era sempre infastidita, insomma le ha provate tutte proprio come hai fatto tu, addirittura una volta in un momento di rabbia le ha detto "cosi non andremo da nessuna parte, preparati ad essere cornificata!". Si sentiva frustrato, quelle poche volte in cui gliela "dava" lui sentiva che lei stava li "solo a fargli un piacere" perchè vedeva che lui non resisteìva+.
La soluzione al suo problema? mille tradimenti col pensiero non consumati, fino ad incontrare me con la quale ha ceduto.
Morale della  favola: la moglie l'ha scoperto, lui si sente in colpa nei suoi confronti perchè lei era sicura che in fondo lui non l'avrebbe mai fatto (invece..., anke la persona con i migliori principi morali può cascarci, quindi mai giudicare) ed è impazzita, è stata male, non mangiava, ecc. Lui sta nel pallone + totale. Dice di essersi innamorato di me, ma il suo unico pensiero è suo figlio, è disposto a vivere una vita grama di sentimenti pur di non lasciarlo. E a quanto pare lui ha scelto questa via, ma è sicuramente depresso e frustrato, e la cosa peggiore è ke se non risolve SERIAMENTE, se non guarda in faccia la realtà, tornerà a tradirla. 
Ti ho voluto raccontare questo, perchè forse la situazione vista da un'altra angolazione potrebbe aiutarti. Io ti consiglio di non fare la fine di quest'uomo.

*


----------



## Old lele51 (19 Ottobre 2008)

*Scusate....*

Non so dove trovare il tempo, sono arrivato solo alla pagina 25, e sinceramente non ne posso più... voglio solo precisare che:
- se è vero che sono tre anni che fai il mendicante di sesso avrsti dovuto capire prima che tua moglie ha un problema, se è di indole fisica forzarla al riscontro con un professionista (ginecologo, psichiatra o prete che sia), se ha fatto la gnorri mi sa che *lei non ci tiene al vostro rapporto e basta.*
- Fedi lo ha ripetuto diverse volte ma lui è stato gentile nel esprimersi... tua moglie ha un AMANTE, girala, voltala, spiegala come vuoi... credo che in questi 3 anni tu eri troppo impegnato con il tuo lavoro e ti andava bene così, la storia della malattia credo che sia il buco dove lo struzzo mette la testa per non vedere il pericolo... (vado contro le affermazione delle colleghe forumiste, a volte le donne innamorate del loro amante sentono schifo e disprezzo per chi gli sta a fianco... anche se il marito è il miglior padre e amico del mondo)... adesso che sicuramente ti ritrovi affermato e tranquillo nella tua posizione di manager, che nei dintorni non ci sono più i pescecani che vogliono soffiarti il posto ti guardi intorno e la tua vita fuori del lavoro è cambiata, adesso che pensi a tua moglie come compagna della tua vita ti ritrovi che quella compagna non è più tua, che è cambiata, che mentre tu lottavi per farti un futuro lei ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha considerata come donna e non solo come madre e casalinga... 
- I telefonini li compri in offerta a 35 euro, con tanto di scheda, e possono essere nascosti dove meno lo pensi... 
- Sei entrato nel forum per chiedere l'assoluzione e poter trombarti la "cavallona" e scherarti con i traditori... credo che se apri bene gli occhi ti ritrovi schierato con i traditi...da un bel pezzo...
Sorry, Lele.-


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non so dove trovare il tempo, sono arrivato solo alla pagina 25, e sinceramente non ne posso più... voglio solo precisare che:
> - se è vero che sono tre anni che fai il mendicante di sesso avrsti dovuto capire prima che tua moglie ha un problema, se è di indole fisica forzarla al riscontro con un professionista (ginecologo, psichiatra o prete che sia), se ha fatto la gnorri mi sa che *lei non ci tiene al vostro rapporto e basta.*
> - Fedi lo ha ripetuto diverse volte ma lui è stato gentile nel esprimersi... tua moglie ha un AMANTE, girala, voltala, spiegala come vuoi... credo che in questi 3 anni tu eri troppo impegnato con il tuo lavoro e ti andava bene così, la storia della malattia credo che sia il buco dove lo struzzo mette la testa per non vedere il pericolo... (vado contro le affermazione delle colleghe forumiste, a volte le donne innamorate del loro amante sentono schifo e disprezzo per chi gli sta a fianco... anche se il marito è il miglior padre e amico del mondo)... adesso che sicuramente ti ritrovi affermato e tranquillo nella tua posizione di manager, che nei dintorni non ci sono più i pescecani che vogliono soffiarti il posto ti guardi intorno e la tua vita fuori del lavoro è cambiata, adesso che pensi a tua moglie come compagna della tua vita ti ritrovi che quella compagna non è più tua, che è cambiata, che mentre tu lottavi per farti un futuro lei ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha considerata come donna e non solo come madre e casalinga...
> - I telefonini li compri in offerta a 35 euro, con tanto di scheda, e possono essere nascosti dove meno lo pensi...
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non so dove trovare il tempo, sono arrivato solo alla pagina 25, e sinceramente non ne posso più... voglio solo precisare che:
> - se è vero che sono tre anni che fai il mendicante di sesso avrsti dovuto capire prima che tua moglie ha un problema, se è di indole fisica forzarla al riscontro con un professionista (ginecologo, psichiatra o prete che sia), se ha fatto la gnorri mi sa che *lei non ci tiene al vostro rapporto e basta.*
> - Fedi lo ha ripetuto diverse volte ma lui è stato gentile nel esprimersi... tua moglie ha un AMANTE, girala, voltala, spiegala come vuoi... credo che in questi 3 anni tu eri troppo impegnato con il tuo lavoro e ti andava bene così, la storia della malattia credo che sia il buco dove lo struzzo mette la testa per non vedere il pericolo... (vado contro le affermazione delle colleghe forumiste,* a volte le donne innamorate del loro amante sentono schifo* e disprezzo *per chi gli sta a fianco*... anche se il marito è il miglior padre e amico del mondo)... adesso che sicuramente ti ritrovi affermato e tranquillo nella tua posizione di manager, che nei dintorni non ci sono più i pescecani che vogliono soffiarti il posto ti guardi intorno e la tua vita fuori del lavoro è cambiata, adesso che pensi a tua moglie come compagna della tua vita ti ritrovi che quella compagna non è più tua, che è cambiata, che mentre tu lottavi per farti un futuro lei ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha considerata come donna e non solo come madre e casalinga...
> - I telefonini li compri in offerta a 35 euro, con tanto di scheda, e possono essere nascosti dove meno lo pensi...
> ...


E' un'ipotesi credibile.
Nel caso di innamoramento, il rifiuto del marito però non è segno di disprezzo  è istintiva ricerca di esclusività.
Meglio di chi allegramente va a letto con entrambi.
Però la menzogna è uguale e ugualmente spregevole.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà la pratica anale può farle "rientrare" velocemente


 
non ci scherzare perchè è proprio così.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Se è vero che lei continuerà ad ignorare la tua parola, il tuo malessere, la tua richiesta, il tuo Amore, tutto quello che stai raccontando a noi ,*allora dille che avete TRADITO ENTRAMBI questa relazione*, che tu sia andato o non andato con quella miss...perchè NON è la scopata che fa la differenza,ma l'atteggiamento di chiusura che avete entrambi verso il danno che state facendo allla relazione. *L'uno non parla o non la dice tutta ...e l'altro non ascolta o non vuole ascoltare*.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (21 Ottobre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Non so dove trovare il tempo, sono arrivato solo alla pagina 25, e sinceramente non ne posso più... voglio solo precisare che:
> - se è vero che sono tre anni che fai il mendicante di sesso avrsti dovuto capire prima che tua moglie ha un problema, se è di indole fisica forzarla al riscontro con un professionista (ginecologo, psichiatra o prete che sia), se ha fatto la gnorri mi sa che *lei non ci tiene al vostro rapporto e basta.*
> - Fedi lo ha ripetuto diverse volte ma lui è stato gentile nel esprimersi... tua moglie ha un AMANTE, girala, voltala, spiegala come vuoi... credo che in questi 3 anni tu eri troppo impegnato con il tuo lavoro e ti andava bene così, la storia della malattia credo che sia il buco dove lo struzzo mette la testa per non vedere il pericolo... (vado contro le affermazione delle colleghe forumiste, a volte le donne innamorate del loro amante sentono schifo e disprezzo per chi gli sta a fianco... anche se il marito è il miglior padre e amico del mondo)... adesso che sicuramente ti ritrovi affermato e tranquillo nella tua posizione di manager, che nei dintorni non ci sono più i pescecani che vogliono soffiarti il posto ti guardi intorno e la tua vita fuori del lavoro è cambiata, adesso che pensi a tua moglie come compagna della tua vita ti ritrovi che quella compagna non è più tua, che è cambiata, che mentre tu lottavi per farti un futuro lei ha trovato qualcuno che l'ha considerata come donna e non solo come madre e casalinga...
> - I telefonini li compri in offerta a 35 euro, con tanto di scheda, e possono essere nascosti dove meno lo pensi...
> ...


ciao lele.

Grazie per il tuo intervento, a volte sentire le cose sbattute in faccia con schiettezza fà bene.
Comprendo il tuo punto di vista e non ho mai nascosto di avere il sospetto di essere tradito. Ma per ora non riesco a vederlo il tradimento reale, forse hai ragione tu ed il tradimento c'è e c'è da molto tempo ma ai miei occhi non è visibile.
Però una precisazione, anzi due, sono d'obbligo: è vero che quando le cose vanno male le colpe raramente sono di uno soltanto, ma posso affermare in totale sincerità che il mio lavoro, per quanto perseguito con impegno e dedizione, ho sempre cercato di tenerlo fuori dalla porta di casa forzando il mio ritmo quotidiano per essere presente il più possibile con la moglie e con i figli. Magari non è stato abbastanza, ma alternative non ce ne sono state.

E poi non sono venuto sul forum a chiedere il permesso di andare a letto con la miss chiedendo l'assoluzione: mi trovo per la prima volta in una situazione che non ho mai vissuto, vale a dire per la prima volta ho abbassato la guardia e ho ceduto alle lusinghe di una donna.

Ovvio che l'errore è mio e solo mio ( altrimenti non mi sarei messo un nick come quello che ho scelto ), ho deciso di parlarne con voi anche per capire cosa mi stia succedendo e per cercare di non commettere un errore veramente irreparabile.

Ma al tempo stesso, pur amando la mia compagna, dopo così tanto tempo e così tanti rifiuti mi sento in dovere di prendere il toro per le corna: penso di avre fatto tanti tentativi, ora proverò con la linea della malattia ed insisterò per avere l'aiuto di uno specialista cercando la collaborazione di mia moglie. Se non dovessi ottenere niente, allora la miss farà bene a mettersi il perizoma pulito perchè non ci sarà più nulla che mi potrà trattenere.


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

Irresponsabile. Tu sei sicuramente una cara persona. Ma non riesco a credere alla tua storia. Mi dispiace. 
Comunque senza rancore...ed in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Ottobre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Irresponsabile. Tu sei sicuramente una cara persona. Ma non riesco a credere alla tua storia. Mi dispiace.
> Comunque senza rancore...ed in bocca al lupo per tutto!


ok. grazie.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> buonasera a tutti.
> 
> E' da un pò che vi leggo ma solo oggi mi sono iscritto. Chiedo scusa in anticipo se ho sbagliato la sezione dove postare, sono un pò scosso in questo periodo e di cavolate ne stò facendo moltissime.
> 
> ...


Dopo tutto quello che si è detto in questo thred Irresponsabile... nn ci siamo accorti che tu cmq la decisione l'hai presa.
Non vuoi farti scappare "un'occasione simile"... però ti preoccupi delle menzogne che dovrai inventare... nascondere il tutto a tua moglie...
guarda che è facile... molto facile e si impara velocemente (se vuoi possiamo darti qualche consiglio).
Senso di colpa... mica riguarda tutti... non fasciarti la testa ancora prima di romperla... tra l'altro tu sei giustificato (tre anni son sempre tre anni)...
Coraggio


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2008)

*ecco*



giulia ha detto:


> Dopo tutto quello che si è detto in questo thred Irresponsabile... nn ci siamo accorti che tu cmq la decisione l'hai presa.
> Non vuoi farti scappare "un'occasione simile"... però ti preoccupi delle menzogne che dovrai inventare... nascondere il tutto a tua moglie...
> guarda che è facile... molto facile e si impara velocemente (se vuoi possiamo darti qualche consiglio).
> Riguardo al senso di colpa... mica riguarda tutti... non fasciarti la testa ancora prima di romperla... tra l'altro tu sei giustificato (tre anni son sempre tre anni)...
> Coraggio


Non solo quoto Giulia ma aggiungo che alla fine, dopo esserti sentito dire che la situazione copn tua moglie é assurda e che la storia con l'altra ha ragione di essere SOLO in virtù di questa situazione assurada, credo che tu abbia davanti due strade, o trovi il modo di chiarire e RISOLVERE con tua moglie (se ci tieni davvero) oppure percvorrerai la solita strada in discesa dell'autoassolvimento perché "tanto nessuno ti capisce e così non puoi andare avanti"... e non sarò io a giudicarti male, ma vedrò male quello che stai facendo alla tua vita. 
Se possibile non tradire te stesso, e se proprio quella ti ingrifa, fai che accada dopo che tua moglie ti abbia dato l'ennesimo e per te sofferto picche!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Dopo tutto quello che si è detto in questo thred Irresponsabile... nn ci siamo accorti che tu cmq la decisione l'hai presa.
> Non vuoi farti scappare "un'occasione simile"... *però ti preoccupi delle menzogne che dovrai inventare... nascondere il tutto a tua moglie...*
> *guarda che è facile... molto facile e si impara velocemente (se vuoi possiamo darti qualche consiglio).*
> Senso di colpa... mica riguarda tutti... non fasciarti la testa ancora prima di romperla... tra l'altro tu sei giustificato (tre anni son sempre tre anni)...
> Coraggio


aspetto i tuoi consigli come una manna scesa dal cielo.


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aspetto i tuoi consigli come una manna scesa dal cielo.


Per cominicare potresti comprarti un nuovo cellulare, una nuova scheda... poi quando torni a casa dalla mogliettina lo potresti nascondere sotto la ruota di scorta dell'auto, oppure lasciarlo in ufficio... oppure nei calzini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ahhh... potresti portare fuori la spazzatura!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Dopo tutto quello che si è detto in questo thred Irresponsabile... nn ci siamo accorti che tu cmq la decisione l'hai presa.
> Non vuoi farti scappare "un'occasione simile"... però ti preoccupi delle menzogne che dovrai inventare... nascondere il tutto a tua moglie...
> guarda che è facile... molto facile e si impara velocemente (se vuoi possiamo darti qualche consiglio).
> Senso di colpa... mica riguarda tutti... non fasciarti la testa ancora prima di romperla... tra l'altro tu sei giustificato (tre anni son sempre tre anni)...
> Coraggio


No no.
Ce ne siamo accorti eccome.

Solo che se glie lo dici, ti risponde che lui è uno troooooppo complicato e noi siamo dei deficenti superficiali senza cervello.

Buona vita Irresponsabile.
Fossi in te non sputerei troppo sul forum, ne avrai di molto bisogno.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no.
> Ce ne siamo accorti eccome.
> 
> Solo che se glie lo dici, ti risponde che lui è uno troooooppo complicato e noi siamo dei deficenti superficiali senza cervello.
> ...


 
beep: l'utente irresponsabile ha deciso di non rispondere a questo post volutamente provocatorio. beep.

chiara l'antifona?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aspetto i tuoi consigli come una manna scesa dal cielo.


 io mi sono inventata di aver vinto un soggiorno in una beauty farm, con tanto di telegramma spedito a casa, in oraio in cui dovevano per forza riceverlo i miei, che comunicava la vittoria....per un weekend con lui....se hai bisogno di idee....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mi sono inventata di aver vinto un soggiorno in una beauty farm, con tanto di telegramma spedito a casa, in oraio in cui dovevano per forza riceverlo i miei, che comunicava la vittoria....per un weekend con lui....se hai bisogno di idee....


azz....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> azz....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


continua, ti prego....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> continua, ti prego....













già si pensa che questo sia un posto dove si favoriscono i tradimenti e affini....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> già si pensa che questo sia un posto dove si favoriscono i tradimenti e affini....


scusa.


----------



## Old tormentata79 (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mi sono inventata di aver vinto un soggiorno in una beauty farm, con tanto di *telegramma spedito a casa, in oraio in cui dovevano per forza riceverlo i miei, che comunicava la vittoria*....per un weekend con lui....se hai bisogno di idee....


Ammazza che genio del male sei!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> scusa.


 no problem


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Ammazza che genio del male sei!!!!!!!


a vedere com'è andato il week end non direi proprio....


----------



## Old tormentata79 (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a vedere com'è andato il week end non direi proprio....


Non conosco la tua storia...ma sei stata scoperta?


----------



## Old giulia (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mi sono inventata di aver vinto un soggiorno in una beauty farm, con tanto di telegramma spedito a casa, in oraio in cui dovevano per forza riceverlo i miei, che comunicava la vittoria....per un weekend con lui....se hai bisogno di idee....


La mia amica è riuscita a farsi fare dal suo medico un ciclo di cure termali (15 gg con amante incluso)!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Ottobre 2008)

x le stronzate da inventare
basta avere un p'o di fantasia e una persona almeno che ti copra...e il gioco e' fatto
e' facilissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mi sono inventata di aver vinto un soggiorno in una beauty farm, con tanto di telegramma spedito a casa, in oraio in cui dovevano per forza riceverlo i miei, che comunicava la vittoria....per un weekend con lui....se hai bisogno di idee....





giulia ha detto:


> La mia amica è riuscita a farsi fare dal suo medico un ciclo di cure termali (15 gg con amante incluso)!!!


 Per me chi si beve ste cose e non vuole andare anche lui/lei ha già bel che tradito prima e non aspettava che l'occasione di un po' di libertà.


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2008)

riuscire ad architettare questo genere di cose presuppone una notevole inclinazione alla menzogna . non credo che riuscirei a fidarmi di una persona così anche a livello di amicizia


----------



## Old lele51 (24 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> riuscire ad architettare questo genere di cose presuppone una notevole inclinazione alla menzogna . non credo che riuscirei a fidarmi di una persona così anche a livello di amicizia


E così, fanno molto bene quelli che si separano e vivono la sua vita senza dover più mentire... tranne che a se stessi !!
 Irresponsabile... il mio intervento al post spero non ti abbia offeso... era semplicemente uu pezzo della mia vita e quella ti tanti altri che pongono il lavoro come punto focale della loro esistenza, poi solo troppo tardi te ne accorgi quando il male è fatto.
Lele


----------



## Bruja (26 Ottobre 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> riuscire ad architettare questo genere di cose presuppone una notevole inclinazione alla menzogna . non credo che riuscirei a fidarmi di una persona così anche a livello di amicizia


Non si può non darti ragione. I compromessi sono tali sempre e comunque, e ricadono più sull'integrità di chi li attua che su chi li subisce.
Bruja


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2020)

@irresponsabile fosti tu?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Agosto 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> @irresponsabile fosti tu?


Non ce la faccio a leggere.
Verena è morta, poi anche Mari’.
Mari’ aveva litigato con tutti, ma aveva un tumore al cervello.
io ero P/R.
Anche La Lupa si è sposata.
Asudem ha cambiato più nick inside alla gemella, stanno benissimo entrambe e vivono storie molto soddisfacenti.


----------



## irresponsabile (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio a leggere.
> Verena è morta, poi anche Mari’.
> Mari’ aveva litigato con tutti, ma aveva un tumore al cervello.
> io ero P/R.
> ...


si, ero io quell'irresponsabile. Mi sono letto tutte e 27 le pagine, ho ripercorso una pagina dolorosa della mia vita da cui forse non sono ancora uscito al 100% anche se molte cose sono cambiate da allora. Mi fa male quello che hai scritto, tanto male. La vita a volte è crudele. 
Ho sofferto moltissimo quando la mia storia fu giudicata da molti una bugia, rileggendomi ero davvero l'ombra di me stesso, ero vulnerabile e comprendo di essere stato anche "incomprensibile" per molti. Purtroppo era tutto vero.

Oggi, dpo 11 anni di reiterati tradimenti, soffro ancora ma per il senso dicolpa che è in me.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2020)

e quindi?


----------



## irresponsabile (25 Agosto 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?


quindi cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si, ero io quell'irresponsabile. Mi sono letto tutte e 27 le pagine, ho ripercorso una pagina dolorosa della mia vita da cui forse non sono ancora uscito al 100% anche se molte cose sono cambiate da allora. Mi fa male quello che hai scritto, tanto male. La vita a volte è crudele.
> Ho sofferto moltissimo quando la mia storia fu giudicata da molti una bugia, rileggendomi ero davvero l'ombra di me stesso, ero vulnerabile e comprendo di essere stato anche "incomprensibile" per molti. Purtroppo era tutto vero.
> 
> Oggi, dpo 11 anni di reiterati tradimenti, soffro ancora ma per il senso dicolpa che è in me.


Hai capito perché eri andato “fuori di testa”?
Un periodo di stress, qualche abuso, vicende famigliari?


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quindi cosa?


quindi cosa pensi di fare, ora che hai 11 anni in più


----------



## irresponsabile (25 Agosto 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi cosa pensi di fare, ora che hai 11 anni in più


si matura, si cresce. Dopo 11 anni sono un uomo completamente diverso e lei è una donna totalmente trasformata. nel mezzo ci sono stati fallimenti, lutti, malattie, momenti belli e momenti brutti, liti, viaggi e quant'altro la vita ti mette di traverso. Allo scontro vero e proprio non ci siamo mai arrivati, una isterectomia a seguito dell'insorgere di un brutto male ha in parte mitigato il problema sotto le lenzuola. Diciamo che oggi viviamo in un discreto compromesso, io mi sono adattato a lei e mi concedo qualche scappatella per mitigare la frustrazione che, mi ripeto, non è più al livello di 11 anni fa.
mio malgrado devo ammettere che il problema sono io, ho anteposto in modo cieco il desiderio sessuale a tutto il resto ed in parte continuo a farlo.
ma anche questa è una considerazione semplicistica, le sfumature che compongono il "quadro clinico" sono talmente tante da non poter essere descritte per intero.


----------



## irresponsabile (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito perché eri andato “fuori di testa”?
> Un periodo di stress, qualche abuso, vicende famigliari?


ci sono uomini che crescono in contesti famigliari dove l'esempio portato dal loro padre e prima ancora dal loro nonno vede solo due cose nella vita: i soldi e la figa.
uscire da questo paradigma mentale non mi è stato facile e non ci sono riuscito ancora per intero. Ogni volta ci ricasco come un tossico con la dose.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si matura, si cresce. Dopo 11 anni sono un uomo completamente diverso e lei è una donna totalmente trasformata. nel mezzo ci sono stati fallimenti, lutti, malattie, momenti belli e momenti brutti, liti, viaggi e quant'altro la vita ti mette di traverso. Allo scontro vero e proprio non ci siamo mai arrivati, una isterectomia a seguito dell'insorgere di un brutto male ha in parte mitigato il problema sotto le lenzuola. Diciamo che oggi viviamo in un discreto compromesso, io mi sono adattato a lei e mi concedo qualche scappatella per mitigare la frustrazione che, mi ripeto, non è più al livello di 11 anni fa.
> mio malgrado devo ammettere che il problema sono io, ho anteposto in modo cieco il desiderio sessuale a tutto il resto ed in parte continuo a farlo.
> ma anche questa è una considerazione semplicistica, le sfumature che compongono il "quadro clinico" sono talmente tante da non poter essere descritte per intero.


Non ti colpevolizzare più di tanto; ho letto la tua storia: hai tentato di tutto per far capire a tua moglie che 3 anni di astinenza non sono normali. A 37 anni non ti può obbligare di restare tanto in astinenza. Le soluzioni che le avevi proposto le aveva rifiutate. Hai fatto quello che potevi.
Io ho avuto un marito e non gli avevo mai detto di no, nonostante stanchezza, il lavoro a tempo pieno, allattamento e cambio pannolini solo a me affidati ( chi lo sa perché lui si tirava sempre indietro). E lui mi aveva tradita ( con prostitute) pur avendo noi una frequenza di circa 3 rapporti alla settimana e pur dicendomi sempre che lo facevo impazzire ( all’epoca lui aveva quasi 60).
Nessun pentimento, reiterazione e matrimonio mandato a puttane, non solo letteralmente.
Tu a 37 anni ti sei adattato a tua moglie, ai suoi ritmi ... io a 45 mi sono dovuta “adattare” anche io: dopo la scoperta avevo in casa un marito con cui non volevo e non potevo più fare sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ci sono uomini che crescono in contesti famigliari dove l'esempio portato dal loro padre e prima ancora dal loro nonno vede solo due cose nella vita: i soldi e la figa.
> uscire da questo paradigma mentale non mi è stato facile e non ci sono riuscito ancora per intero. Ogni volta ci ricasco come un tossico con la dose.


Vabbé, ma non sembra che tu scriva da primitivo della valle del fiume scemo.
Hai voluto emulare per non sentire migliore degli avi?



Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ti colpevolizzare più di tanto; ho letto la tua storia: hai tentato di tutto per far capire a tua moglie che 3 anni di astinenza non sono normali. A 37 anni non ti può obbligare di restare tanto in astinenza. Le soluzioni che le avevi proposto le aveva rifiutate. Hai fatto quello che potevi.
> Io ho avuto un marito e non gli avevo mai detto di no, nonostante stanchezza, il lavoro a tempo pieno, allattamento e cambio pannolini solo a me affidati ( chi lo sa perché lui si tirava sempre indietro). E lui mi aveva tradita ( con prostitute) pur avendo noi una frequenza di circa 3 rapporti alla settimana e pur dicendomi sempre che lo facevo impazzire ( all’epoca lui aveva quasi 60).
> Nessun pentimento, reiterazione e matrimonio mandato a puttane, non solo letteralmente.
> Tu a 37 anni ti sei adattato a tua moglie, ai suoi ritmi ... io a 45 mi sono dovuta “adattare” anche io: dopo la scoperta avevo in casa un marito con cui non volevo e non potevo più fare sesso.





irresponsabile ha detto:


> si matura, si cresce. Dopo 11 anni sono un uomo completamente diverso e lei è una donna totalmente trasformata. nel mezzo ci sono stati fallimenti, lutti, malattie, momenti belli e momenti brutti, liti, viaggi e quant'altro la vita ti mette di traverso. Allo scontro vero e proprio non ci siamo mai arrivati, una *isterectomia* a seguito dell'insorgere di un brutto male ha in parte mitigato il problema sotto le lenzuola. Diciamo che oggi viviamo in un discreto compromesso, io mi sono adattato a lei e mi concedo qualche scappatella per mitigare la frustrazione che, mi ripeto, non è più al livello di 11 anni fa.
> mio malgrado devo ammettere che il problema sono io, ho anteposto in modo cieco il desiderio sessuale a tutto il resto ed in parte continuo a farlo.
> ma anche questa è una considerazione semplicistica, le sfumature che compongono il "quadro clinico" sono talmente tante da non poter essere descritte per intero.


Lara ti è sfuggito qualcosa?

Gente, cazzo, ma quando vi siete sposati “nel bene e nel male” cosa pensavate che fosse il male, il televisore rotto?
Una persona, prima di vedere diagnosticato un cancro, lo sviluppa gradualmente.
Cazzo, a me sta cosa di moglie e marito (più moglie che marito in realtà) come elettrodomestico che deve erogare sesso quando è come desiderato dal partner per meritarsi di tenerselo, fa andare fuori di testa?!


----------



## Lara3 (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lara ti è sfuggito qualcosa?


Mi dispiace per lei e spero di cuore che adesso stia bene. Ma non afferro il collegamento. Lui è approdato qui nel 2008 dopo 3 anni di quasi totale astinenza. Se non mi è sfuggito qualcosa nel 2008 dopo 3 anni di negazioni nessuno era a conoscenza di nessun male. E non sappiamo se questo male è stato scoperto nel 2009 o 2015 o 2019. Se lei ha iniziato a negarsi nel 2005 tu trovi un collegamento fra questo suo atteggiamento ed un brutto male scoperto per esempio 10 anni dopo ? Se il calo del libido fosse il primo sintomo di un cancro, anzi anni prima , forse sono inutili le ecografie, PAP test ecc come prevenzione. Certo che poco prima della diagnosi conclamata ci sta il malessere. Ma, ripeto, non mi risulta che nel 2008 loro sapessero di questo male e un cancro non si annuncia 3 anni prima o molti anni prima con un calo del libido. 
Giusto per chiarezza solo l’Irresponsabile ci può dire la data dell’intervento. Ma se fosse una cosa del 2015 per esempio pensi che sia la spiegazione perché lei si negava dal 2005 ?
E spero che adesso lei sia in ottima salute.


----------



## irresponsabile (25 Agosto 2020)

L' intruso si è  scoperto e tolto nel 2018, nessun collegamento con la sua astenia sessuale. L'ho detto e lo ripeto, non mi considero dalla parte della ragione al 100%, ho faticosamente trovato un equilibrio di cui però non vado fiero.


----------



## Rosarose (25 Agosto 2020)

Chi si nega ostinatamente, e impone l'astinenza sessuale al parter, lo espone inevitabilmente al tradimento. La responsabilità di chi è?!!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbé, ma non sembra che tu scriva da primitivo della valle del fiume scemo.
> Hai voluto emulare per non sentire migliore degli avi?
> 
> 
> ...


Ribadisco.
Poi ci sono casi particolari.
Ma teorizzare che si serve a soddisfare i bisogni degli altri è una aberrazione.
Se si parla di amore e desiderio reciproco è un’altra storia.


----------



## Lara3 (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ribadisco.
> Poi ci sono casi particolari.
> Ma teorizzare che si serve a soddisfare i bisogni degli altri è una aberrazione.
> Se si parla di amore e desiderio reciproco è un’altra storia.


Si, ma obbligare il proprio marito all’astinenza non è neanche giusto. Altrimenti si faceva prete.
Un conto un desiderio diverso, chi preferisce di più o di meno, ma imporre per anni l’astinenza è crudele.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma obbligare il proprio marito all’astinenza non è neanche giusto. Altrimenti si faceva prete.
> Un conto un desiderio diverso, chi preferisce di più o di meno, ma imporre per anni l’astinenza è crudele.


Soprattutto è segno di totale disinteresse per l’altro. 
ci sono problemi che impediscono di fare sesso, fisici o psicologici, la discriminante sta nella volontà di risolverli


----------



## Marjanna (25 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gente, cazzo, ma quando vi siete sposati “nel bene e nel male” cosa pensavate che fosse il male, il televisore rotto?
> Una persona, prima di vedere diagnosticato un cancro, lo sviluppa gradualmente.


Ma secondo te le persone che arrivano all'altare, specie se in età giovane, che valore danno al matrimonio?
Leggendo il tuo messaggio ci vedo valore. Dai valore anche alla formula che viene recitata. 
Credi sia così per tutte le altre persone che hai conosciuto?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma secondo te le persone che arrivano all'altare, specie se in età giovane, che valore danno al matrimonio?
> Leggendo il tuo messaggio ci vedo valore. Dai valore anche alla formula che viene recitata.
> Credi sia così per tutte le altre persone che hai conosciuto?


Pensavo che la maggior parte delle persone leggesse i contratti che firma.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo che la maggior parte delle persone leggesse i contratti che firma.


Non era una domanda provocatoria, era una domanda e basta.
Io pensavo la gente si sposasse per forma nella maggiorparte dei casi, più che altro con il fidanzato con cui stavano in una certa fascia di età, e poi altri a seguire. Tipo due fratelli fidanzanti con due mie ex compagne di classe. Sposata una, l'anno dopo l'altra a seguire.
Diciamo che tutti concentrati nel giro di pochi anni, trovano tutti il vero amore nel stesso giro di anni?


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

vediamo di discernere da quella che era la situazione vissuta e raccontata 10 anni fa e quella odierna: non posso più parlare di totale astenia, il vantaggio di non dover più ricorrere a nessun contraccettivo ha aiutato molto. Al tempo stesso non ci avviciniamo neanche lontanamente a quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" in modo anche troppo egoistico e che, mi rendo conto, potrebbero risultare eccessive per la maggior parte delle donne. Ho trovato un equilibrio comprando sesso quando ne ho voglia. Non ne vado fiero ma mi ha permesso di non distruggere il mio matrimonio.
Sono consapevole di espormi a critiche quando dico che sono innamorato di lei ma lo sono davvero: diversamente me ne sarei andato. La amo per la donna che è ed amo tutto di lei tranne quella sua marcata disattenzione per il sesso. Con gli anni ho compreso che non lo fa apposta, non se ne rende nemmeno conto, per lei fare l'amore una volta al mese è la totale normalità. 
prendere o lasciare, lei è fatta così: ho deciso di restare con lei.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vediamo di discernere da quella che era la situazione vissuta e raccontata 10 anni fa e quella odierna: non posso più parlare di totale astenia, il vantaggio di non dover più ricorrere a nessun contraccettivo ha aiutato molto. Al tempo stesso non ci avviciniamo neanche lontanamente a quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" in modo anche troppo egoistico e che, mi rendo conto, potrebbero risultare eccessive per la maggior parte delle donne. Ho trovato un equilibrio comprando sesso quando ne ho voglia. Non ne vado fiero ma mi ha permesso di non distruggere il mio matrimonio.
> Sono consapevole di espormi a critiche quando dico che sono innamorato di lei ma lo sono davvero: diversamente me ne sarei andato. La amo per la donna che è ed amo tutto di lei tranne quella sua marcata disattenzione per il sesso. Con gli anni ho compreso che non lo fa apposta, non se ne rende nemmeno conto, per lei fare l'amore una volta al mese è la totale normalità.
> prendere o lasciare, lei è fatta così: ho deciso di restare con lei.


E quali sono “le tue esigenze”?


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E quali sono “le tue esigenze”?


quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" sono delle cose che spesso non rientrano nella sfera del sesso di coppia ma sono al tempo stesso cose a cui fatico a fare a meno: desidero delle "tipologie" di sesso non convenzionali (anche se oggi è un argomento sdoganato l'anal rimane una pratica non convenzionale secondo molti), amo quella sottile eccitazione che deriva dallo scambio di coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto allargare il letto ad una terza persona, sia uomo che donna, o addirittura ad un'altra coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto condividere con lei molteplici forme di sesso che sono al di fuori della sua concezione. Anche guardare un film a luci rosse insieme a lei è un tabù, a me invece piacerebbe moltissimo! Sono anni che mi domando se sono io ad essere sbagliato o se lo è lei, forse lo siamo un po tutti e due. Siamo agli antipodi per quanto riguarda i gusti sessuali ma ciò non mi impedisce di amarla.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> vediamo di discernere da quella che era la situazione vissuta e raccontata 10 anni fa e quella odierna: non posso più parlare di totale astenia, il vantaggio di non dover più ricorrere a nessun contraccettivo ha aiutato molto. Al tempo stesso non ci avviciniamo neanche lontanamente a quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" in modo anche troppo egoistico e che, mi rendo conto, potrebbero risultare eccessive per la maggior parte delle donne. Ho trovato un equilibrio comprando sesso quando ne ho voglia. Non ne vado fiero ma mi ha permesso di non distruggere il mio matrimonio.
> Sono consapevole di espormi a critiche quando dico che sono innamorato di lei ma lo sono davvero: diversamente me ne sarei andato. La amo per la donna che è ed amo tutto di lei tranne quella sua marcata disattenzione per il sesso. Con gli anni ho compreso che non lo fa apposta, non se ne rende nemmeno conto, per lei fare l'amore una volta al mese è la totale normalità.
> prendere o lasciare, lei è fatta così: ho deciso di restare con lei.


Prendere o lasciare è l’evidenza di quanto non sia interessata a te
Questo mi porterebbe a perdere la stima, l’amore è di conseguenza ad allontanarmi. 
il sesso a pagamento non capisco come possa essere in sostituzione del sesso che vorresti da una donna che ami o comunque con cui hai affinità
Lo vedo come sfogo. Un accontentarsi. Sicuramente non appagante


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Prendere o lasciare è l’evidenza di quanto non sia interessata a te
> Questo mi porterebbe a perdere la stima, l’amore è di conseguenza ad allontanarmi.
> il sesso a pagamento non capisco come possa essere in sostituzione del sesso che vorresti da una donna che ami o comunque con cui hai affinità
> Lo vedo come sfogo. Un accontentarsi. Sicuramente non appagante


assolutamente si, è un accontentarsi, un palliativo, un modo per scaricare la frustrazione. Ma funziona.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" sono delle cose che spesso non rientrano nella sfera del sesso di coppia ma sono al tempo stesso cose a cui fatico a fare a meno: desidero delle "tipologie" di sesso non convenzionali (anche se oggi è un argomento sdoganato l'anal rimane una pratica non convenzionale secondo molti), amo quella sottile eccitazione che deriva dallo scambio di coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto allargare il letto ad una terza persona, sia uomo che donna, o addirittura ad un'altra coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto condividere con lei molteplici forme di sesso che sono al di fuori della sua concezione. Anche guardare un film a luci rosse insieme a lei è un tabù, a me invece piacerebbe moltissimo! Sono anni che mi domando se sono io ad essere sbagliato o se lo è lei, forse lo siamo un po tutti e due. Siamo agli antipodi per quanto riguarda i gusti sessuali ma ciò non mi impedisce di amarla.


Pensavo fosse solo una questione di frequenza. E in quella ti darei senz’altro ragione: una volta al mese alla vostra età è insoddisfacente per la maggior parte delle persone.
Per il resto non saprei.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" sono delle cose che spesso non rientrano nella sfera del sesso di coppia ma sono al tempo stesso cose a cui fatico a fare a meno: desidero delle "tipologie" di sesso non convenzionali (anche se oggi è un argomento sdoganato l'anal rimane una pratica non convenzionale secondo molti), amo quella sottile eccitazione che deriva dallo scambio di coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto allargare il letto ad una terza persona, sia uomo che donna, o addirittura ad un'altra coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto condividere con lei molteplici forme di sesso che sono al di fuori della sua concezione. Anche guardare un film a luci rosse insieme a lei è un tabù, a me invece piacerebbe moltissimo! Sono anni che mi domando se sono io ad essere sbagliato o se lo è lei, forse lo siamo un po tutti e due. Siamo agli antipodi per quanto riguarda i gusti sessuali ma ciò non mi impedisce di amarla.


Credo che nessuno dei due sia sbagliato ma siete incompatibili
Distinguerei il fare sesso una volta al mese dallo scambio di coppie però .
Sull’anal direi molto più sdoganato. Poi che ci siano ancora tabù sull’argomento è vero. Ecco in questo potrebbe cercare di venirti incontro e tu ovviamente usare il modo giusto per avvicinarla alla pratica 
Ma per una che fa sesso una volta al mese direi che ci sono altre cose da capire e fare prima di arrivare all’anal


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> assolutamente si, è un accontentarsi, un palliativo, un modo per scaricare la frustrazione. Ma funziona.


In tutta questa frustrazione e voglia di trovare un palliativo con le professioniste non ti sembra di sminuirti ? 
Come uomo, il tuo orgoglio. 
Se un “palliativo” serve, non è meglio un’amante ?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo che nessuno dei due sia sbagliato ma siete incompatibili
> Distinguerei il fare sesso una volta al mese dallo scambio di coppie però .
> Sull’anal direi molto più sdoganato. Poi che ci siano ancora tabù sull’argomento è vero. Ecco in questo potrebbe cercare di venirti incontro e tu ovviamente usare il modo giusto per avvicinarla alla pratica
> Ma per una che fa sesso una volta al mese direi che ci sono altre cose da capire e fare prima di arrivare all’anal


Infatti... una donna che ha certe esigenze una volta al mese difficilmente la vedo a letto in tre. Oppure puoi avere la sorpresa, se l’altro è un uomo, di essere un giocattolo messo da parte. Ma non sarebbe una sorpresa, mi spiace dirlo, ma è evidente che lei non è più interessata a te da anni. Se fosse sempre stata fredda avrei pensato che era il suo modo di essere, ma dicevi che all’inizio era diversa.


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In tutta questa frustrazione e voglia di trovare un palliativo con le professioniste non ti sembra di sminuirti ?
> Come uomo, il tuo orgoglio.
> Se un “palliativo” serve, non è meglio un’amante ?


ecco, siamo al tasto che ho suonato tante volte. Ho avuto un'amante per un breve periodo ed è stato distruttivo, mi sentivo sporco, mi sentivo stronzo, mi sentivo un traditore. Perchè percepivo che c'era comunque della partecipazione, c'era del trasporto, c'era un minimo di sentimento fosse stata anche solo attrazione ma c'era. I baci profondi ed appassionati erano un termometro di quello che stavo facendo e mi sentivo di tradire veramente mia moglie. 
A pagamento tutto questo non succede: è un palliativo, una medicina, per me è come comprare una scatola di moment se ho mal di testa: sto comprando sesso. punto.
so di essere incomprensibile e forse alla fine ho solo trovato un  modo per autogiustificarmi ma così facendo non mi sento di tradire, compro solo qualcosa che lei non può darmi.


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Infatti... una donna che ha certe esigenze una volta al mese difficilmente la vedo a letto in tre. Oppure puoi avere la sorpresa, se l’altro è un uomo, di essere un giocattolo messo da parte. Ma non sarebbe una sorpresa, mi spiace dirlo, ma è evidente che lei non è più interessata a te da anni. Se fosse sempre stata fredda avrei pensato che era il suo modo di essere, ma dicevi che all’inizio era diversa.


ma infatti nemmeno lo chiedo! era solo per far capire quali fossero quelle che per comodità chiamo "mie esigenze". La cosa strana è che da fidanzati il sesso volava a quote altissime, o forse pareva tutto bello perchè avevamo 20 anni o poco più.....poi dopo le gravidanze è stato un rapido declino per risalire pian piano negli ultimi anni


----------



## abebis (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma infatti nemmeno lo chiedo! era solo per far capire quali fossero quelle che per comodità chiamo "mie esigenze". La cosa strana è che *da fidanzati il sesso volava a quote altissime*, o forse pareva tutto bello perchè avevamo 20 anni o poco più.....poi dopo le gravidanze è stato un rapido declino per risalire pian piano negli ultimi anni


Scusami, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna nel neretto: se ho letto bene la tua discussione, tua moglie è una di quelle ultracattoliche modello "non lo fo per piacer mio ma per dar dei figli a Dio".

Stai parlando di una che ha come tabù invincibile di guardare un porno con te, mentre tu fantastichi di cose che vanno ben oltre l'anal e il sesso di coppia! 
Francamente non è che triangoli, quadrilateri, poligoni irregolari, geometrie variabili siano poi così mainstream, neh?

Pertanto, come può essere che da fidanzati (con una ultracattolica, poi!) il "sesso volava a quote altissime"?

Sono interdetto...

Comunque, una cosa è sicura: sessualmente appartenete a due mondi diversi. Nessuna possibilità di trovare un punto di incontro dando un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte.


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Scusami, ma c'è qualcosa che non mi torna nel neretto: se ho letto bene la tua discussione, tua moglie è una di quelle ultracattoliche modello "non lo fo per piacer mio ma per dar dei figli a Dio".
> 
> Stai parlando di una che ha come tabù invincibile di guardare un porno con te, mentre tu fantastichi di cose che vanno ben oltre l'anal e il sesso di coppia!
> Francamente non è che triangoli, quadrilateri, poligoni irregolari, geometrie variabili siano poi così mainstream, neh?
> ...


da fidanzati l'infatuazione, la stracotta, i sogni di andare a vivere insieme ed appunto il sesso abbondante erano un mix favoloso, si viaggiava su di una nuvoletta. In quegli anni ero probabilmente soddisfatto a tal punto da non desiderare altro, volevo lei e basta, volevo una famiglia con lei. I desideri di pratiche sessuali particolari sono maturati con l'età, dieci anni fa non ero così. Credo che con gli anni le persone cambino e con esse debba cambiare anche il rapporto, debba evolversi; la mia evoluzione è andata in direzione "sesso non convenzionale ecc ecc ecc", la sua è andata nella direzione opposta.


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> da fidanzati l'infatuazione, la stracotta, i sogni di andare a vivere insieme ed appunto il sesso abbondante erano un mix favoloso, si viaggiava su di una nuvoletta. In quegli anni ero probabilmente soddisfatto a tal punto da non desiderare altro, volevo lei e basta, volevo una famiglia con lei. I desideri di pratiche sessuali particolari sono maturati con l'età, dieci anni fa non ero così. Credo che con gli anni le persone cambino e con esse debba cambiare anche il rapporto, debba evolversi; la mia evoluzione è andata in direzione "sesso non convenzionale ecc ecc ecc", la sua è andata nella direzione opposta.


Più o meno hai sposato la sorella gemella della mia ex moglie


----------



## abebis (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> da fidanzati l'infatuazione, la stracotta, i sogni di andare a vivere insieme ed appunto il sesso abbondante erano un mix favoloso, si viaggiava su di una nuvoletta. In quegli anni ero probabilmente soddisfatto a tal punto da non desiderare altro, volevo lei e basta, volevo una famiglia con lei. I desideri di pratiche sessuali particolari sono maturati con l'età, dieci anni fa non ero così. Credo che con gli anni le persone cambino e con esse debba cambiare anche il rapporto, debba evolversi; la mia evoluzione è andata in direzione "sesso non convenzionale ecc ecc ecc", la sua è andata nella direzione opposta.


Ok, ora è più chiaro (anche se forse non abbiamo lo stesso concetto di "sesso abbondante" ma vabbeh...).

Ad ogni modo, dato che andare a pro per te è un compromesso accettabile, direi che hai trovato l'equilibrio migliore che tu possa avere.


----------



## ipazia (26 Agosto 2020)

@irresponsabile, mi dispiace.
Sai che però non capisco perchè ti definisci irresponsabile?

In fondo, le tue scelte stanno comportando anche l'assunzione di responsabilità del comportamento altrui (quello di tua moglie, per intenderci) facendoti carico anche delle conseguenze di un appagamento che, pare, più accontentare che appagare.

E' un peccato, però, ma questa è la mia personale opinione, usare la vita per seguire le esigenze altrui.
Sempre personalmente lo trovo una forma di giustificazione a se stessi, al non assumersi i propri desideri.
E' un mio pensiero eh. Sia chiaro.

Ognuno vive come può quel che può.

Io non riuscirei a stare al tuo posto.
Non potrei avere un compagno con cui non ho spazio per esplorare la mia sessualità.
E non riuscirei a considerare coppia un gruppo di due in cui è esclusa l'esplorazione della sessualità e in cui la comunicazione all'affettività (c'è l'amicizia per questo a mio parere).
Sessualità, non sesso.
La mia sessualità è una parte fondante la mia identità di femmina, prima ancora che di donna.
Se mi ritrovassi in una situazione come la tua (ci ero finita per certi versi) finirei per spegnermi. (ed è quello che in effetti mi era successo quando avevo deciso di giudicare le mie esigenze sul piano del giusto e dello sbagliato in confronto con quelle del mio ex).

Le mie esigenze sono parte del patto costituente la coppia in cui mi esprimo.
Già nel mondo è necessario indossare maschere e costumi di scena.
La mia sessualità è parte fondante della mia costituzione emotiva.
E non tanto in termini di pratiche (fra l'altro, per quel che hai scritto, non mi sembrano neanche particolarmente alternative a dirtela tutta, ma immagino che tu non abbia scritto tutto, giustamente) quanto in termini di spazio per "aprire le ali" e spogliarmi di fronte al mio compagno.
E viceversa ovviamente.

Sei davvero contento di non poter crescere in questo senso con quella che hai scelto come compagna di vita?
(scusami se la domanda è invadente, nel caso, sfanculami liberamente )


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ecco, siamo al tasto che ho suonato tante volte. Ho avuto un'amante per un breve periodo ed è stato distruttivo, mi sentivo sporco, mi sentivo stronzo, mi sentivo un traditore. Perchè percepivo che c'era comunque della partecipazione, c'era del trasporto, c'era un minimo di sentimento fosse stata anche solo attrazione ma c'era. I baci profondi ed appassionati erano un termometro di quello che stavo facendo e mi sentivo di tradire veramente mia moglie.
> A pagamento tutto questo non succede: è un palliativo, una medicina, per me è come comprare una scatola di moment se ho mal di testa: sto comprando sesso. punto.
> so di essere incomprensibile e forse alla fine ho solo trovato un  modo per autogiustificarmi ma così facendo non mi sento di tradire, compro solo qualcosa che lei non può darmi.


Dimmi ... se lei dovesse scoprire che vai a pagamento secondo te come reagirebbe ?
E poi un’altra cosa per tutti che pensano che andare a prostitute è accettabile: sapete, ci sono le malattie. Quelle infettive che tutti conoscono. Ma quanti sanno che il profilattico non protegge dal papilloma virus ? E che il papilloma virus è responsabile dell’insorgenza dei tumori genitali nelle donne ?
Una prostituta visto il numero di clienti che ha è una donna a rischio. Appunto che potrebbe trasmettere il papilloma virus e che poi arriva alla moglie ignara e che qualche anno dopo si trova con un tumore. Purtroppo comprovato scientificamente.


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi ... se lei dovesse scoprire che vai a pagamento secondo te come reagirebbe ?
> E poi un’altra cosa per tutti che pensano che andare a prostitute è accettabile: sapete, ci sono le malattie. Quelle infettive che tutti conoscono. Ma quanti sanno che il profilattico non protegge dal papiloma virus ? E che il papiloma virus è responsabile dell’insorgenza dei tumori genitali nelle donne ?
> Una prostituta visto il numero di clienti che ha è una donna a rischio. Appunto che potrebbe trasmettere il papiloma virus e che poi arriva alla moglie ignara e che qualche anno dopo si trova con un tumore. Purtroppo comprovato scientificamente.


Da quando il papilloma si trasmette usando il preservativo? ...vuoi anche chiamare la polizia per accusarlo di tentato omicidio?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Da quando il papilloma si trasmette usando il preservativo? ...vuoi anche chiamare la polizia per accusarlo di tentato omicidio?


Ma nooo ! Perché metti in bocca cose non dette ? L’rresponsabile mi sembra veramente più responsabile della maggior parte degli uomini. Si è trovato in una situazione pesante e cerca di trovare un equilibrio come può. Mi dispiace per lui, non penso sia la soluzione migliore per lui. Perché i rimorsi lo consumano. E poi questa strada come ho detto sopra non è priva di rischi.
Da sempre il papilloma virus si trasmette anche usando il profilattico. Il profilattico riduce il contagio ma non lo elimina del tutto.
Informati.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> da fidanzati l'infatuazione, la stracotta, i sogni di andare a vivere insieme ed appunto il sesso abbondante erano un mix favoloso, si viaggiava su di una nuvoletta. In quegli anni ero probabilmente soddisfatto a tal punto da non desiderare altro, volevo lei e basta, volevo una famiglia con lei. I desideri di pratiche sessuali particolari sono maturati con l'età, dieci anni fa non ero così. Credo che con gli anni le persone cambino e con esse debba cambiare anche il rapporto, debba evolversi; la mia evoluzione è andata in direzione "sesso non convenzionale ecc ecc ecc", la sua è andata nella direzione opposta.


il sesso era abbondante in quantità, immagino.   così come immagino che all'epoca non ti passava per la testa di proporle scambi di coppia o altre pratiche.  giusto?


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma nooo ! Perché metti in bocca cose non dette ? L’rresponsabile mi sembra veramente più responsabile della maggior parte degli uomini. Si è trovato in una situazione pesante e cerca di trovare un equilibrio come può. Mi dispiace per lui, non penso sia la soluzione migliore per lui. Perché i rimorsi lo consumano. E poi questa strada come ho detto sopra non è priva di rischi.
> Da sempre il papilloma virus si trasmette anche usando il profilattico. Il profilattico riduce il contagio ma non lo elimina del tutto.
> Informati.


Allora ti consiglio di prestare più attenzione a come scrivi  .... il preservativo riduce drasticamente la possibiltà di trasmissione ( che non vuol dire eliminarla) ma tu hai scritto : " Ma quanti sanno che il profilattico non protegge dal papilloma virus ? " ...un po' diverso


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non era una domanda provocatoria, era una domanda e basta.
> Io pensavo la gente si sposasse per forma nella maggiorparte dei casi, più che altro con il fidanzato con cui stavano in una certa fascia di età, e poi altri a seguire. Tipo due fratelli fidanzanti con due mie ex compagne di classe. Sposata una, l'anno dopo l'altra a seguire.
> Diciamo che tutti concentrati nel giro di pochi anni, trovano tutti il vero amore nel stesso giro di anni?


Trovano una persona con cui stanno bene al punto di prendere impegni pubblici ed economici, perché mai dovrebbero essere ignorati gli impegni reciproci.
In ogni situazione bisognerebbe, con spietata sincerità, pensare “se succedesse a me”.
Non tutto si può risolvere.
C’è chi molla il coniuge caduto in depressione perché era una lagna, sempre a casa, uffa...
Suppongo che il depresso poi possa stare molto meglio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quelle che io ho sempre definito "mie esigenze" sono delle cose che spesso non rientrano nella sfera del sesso di coppia ma sono al tempo stesso cose a cui fatico a fare a meno: desidero delle "tipologie" di sesso non convenzionali (anche se oggi è un argomento sdoganato l'anal rimane una pratica non convenzionale secondo molti), amo quella sottile eccitazione che deriva dallo scambio di coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto allargare il letto ad una terza persona, sia uomo che donna, o addirittura ad un'altra coppia, mi sarebbe piaciuto condividere con lei molteplici forme di sesso che sono al di fuori della sua concezione. Anche guardare un film a luci rosse insieme a lei è un tabù, a me invece piacerebbe moltissimo! Sono anni che mi domando se sono io ad essere sbagliato o se lo è lei, forse lo siamo un po tutti e due. Siamo agli antipodi per quanto riguarda i gusti sessuali ma ciò non mi impedisce di amarla.


La ami proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ecco, siamo al tasto che ho suonato tante volte. Ho avuto un'amante per un breve periodo ed è stato distruttivo, mi sentivo sporco, mi sentivo stronzo, mi sentivo un traditore. Perchè percepivo che c'era comunque della partecipazione, c'era del trasporto, c'era un minimo di sentimento fosse stata anche solo attrazione ma c'era. I baci profondi ed appassionati erano un termometro di quello che stavo facendo e mi sentivo di tradire veramente mia moglie.
> A pagamento tutto questo non succede: è un palliativo, una medicina, per me è come comprare una scatola di moment se ho mal di testa: sto comprando sesso. punto.
> so di essere incomprensibile e forse alla fine ho solo trovato un  modo per autogiustificarmi ma così facendo non mi sento di tradire, compro solo qualcosa che lei non può darmi.


Hai una scissione.
Una terapia ti aiuterebbe.
Soldi spesi bene.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Allora ti consiglio di prestare più attenzione a come scrivi  .... il preservativo riduce drasticamente la possibiltà di trasmissione ( che non vuol dire eliminarla) ma tu hai scritto : " Ma quanti sanno che il profilattico non protegge dal papilloma virus ? " ...un po' diverso


Proteggere vuol dire rischio 0. Non c’è il rischio 0, quindi non protegge . Non si gioca con la salute: fra il non protegge e non protegge del tutto quando si tratta di salute è solamente roulette russa.


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Proteggere vuol dire rischio 0. Non c’è il rischio 0, quindi non protegge . Non si gioca con la salute: fra il non protegge e non protegge del tutto quando si tratta di salute è solamente roulette russa.


vabbè...ok


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> @irresponsabile, mi dispiace.
> Sai che però non capisco perchè ti definisci irresponsabile?
> 
> In fondo, le tue scelte stanno comportando anche l'assunzione di responsabilità del comportamento altrui (quello di tua moglie, per intenderci) facendoti carico anche delle conseguenze di un appagamento che, pare, più accontentare che appagare.
> ...


hai messo sale ed aceto su una ferita aperta che non si rimarginerà mai. Ho sposato la donna sbagliata per me, donna stupenda sotto tutti i punti di vista, ma sbagliata per me. le strade sono due: separarmi e rifarmi una vita con tutto quello che ciò comporta o fare quello che faccio. Ho scelto la seconda. Ma spesso ci penso, penso alle stesse cose che hai scritto tu, pari pari; e senza vergogna ti dico che di lacrime ne ho versate davvero tante.


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> il sesso era abbondante in quantità, immagino.   così come immagino che all'epoca non ti passava per la testa di proporle scambi di coppia o altre pratiche.  giusto?


giusto.


----------



## irresponsabile (26 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La ami proprio.


e ancora di piu amo le mie figlie.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma nooo ! Perché metti in bocca cose non dette ? L’rresponsabile mi sembra veramente più responsabile della maggior parte degli uomini. Si è trovato in una situazione pesante e cerca di trovare un equilibrio come può. Mi dispiace per lui, non penso sia la soluzione migliore per lui. Perché i rimorsi lo consumano. E poi questa strada come ho detto sopra non è priva di rischi.
> Da sempre il papilloma virus si trasmette anche usando il profilattico. Il profilattico riduce il contagio ma non lo elimina del tutto.
> Informati.


Quindi non si può più fare sesso con nessuno


----------



## Vera (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Proteggere vuol dire rischio 0. Non c’è il rischio 0, quindi non protegge . Non si gioca con la salute: fra il non protegge e non protegge del tutto quando si tratta di salute è solamente roulette russa.


Ovviamente con Jeeg robot d'acciaio sei in una botte di ferro.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai messo sale ed aceto su una ferita aperta che non si rimarginerà mai. Ho sposato la donna sbagliata per me, donna stupenda sotto tutti i punti di vista, ma sbagliata per me. le strade sono due: separarmi e rifarmi una vita con tutto quello che ciò comporta o fare quello che faccio. Ho scelto la seconda. Ma spesso ci penso, penso alle stesse cose che hai scritto tu, pari pari; e senza vergogna ti dico che di lacrime ne ho versate davvero tante.


Per me quello sbagliato sei tu.
Sono punti di vista.
Trovala un’altra.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi non si può più fare sesso con nessuno


Mai detto questo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mai detto questo.


E be se nemmeno con il preservativo si può fare sesso non vedo grandi soluzioni


----------



## ipazia (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai messo sale ed aceto su una *ferita aperta che non si rimarginerà mai*. Ho sposato la donna sbagliata per me, donna stupenda sotto tutti i punti di vista, ma sbagliata per me. le strade sono due: separarmi e rifarmi una vita con tutto quello che ciò comporta o fare quello che faccio.* Ho scelto* la seconda. Ma spesso ci penso, penso alle stesse cose che hai scritto tu, pari pari; e senza vergogna ti dico che di lacrime ne ho versate davvero tante.


Beh, più che lei la donna sbagliata per te (o tu l'uomo sbagliato per lei) io parlerei di relazione che ha un nome che non corrisponde alla realtà.
Se il nome della vostra relazione fosse per esempio "amicizia" sareste perfetti, non pensi?

Ma. Se permetti una riflessione.
Penso francamente che sia una emerita cazzata anche solo il pensiero del "giusto" e dello "sbagliato" riferito alla valutazione delle persone.  

Penso che questo tipo di classificazione sia semplicemente funzionale a definire a se stessi attraverso il giudizio di valore riguardo l'altro. (e che esprima semplicemente le proprie paure e i propri pregiudizi).
Giudizio di valore, fra l'altro, basato solo sulla PROPRIA conoscenza dell'altro e della realtà, emesso assolutizzandosi e in virtù di fantomatiche regolette da grande libro della vita...ups, ho giudicato ...sostituisci assiomi a regolette 

Il giudizio di valore parla di chi lo esprime.
Parla delle sue insicurezze, delle sue chiusure, del suo dolore. Dell'inespresso fondamentalmente. Spesso anche a se stessi.

Se posso esser schietta leggo una contraddizione nel grassetto.
Se hai scelto come mai la ferita sanguina?
Sono i rimpianti? Lo scontro fra ideale e reale?
Cosa ancora sanguina?

Una scelta presuppone l'accettazione di un fatto.
Ed un andare oltre proprio attraverso le proprie scelte, includendolo o escludendolo poco conta.

Tu dici di aver scelto di includere la sessualità di tua moglie e di includere la tua sessualità nella vostra relazione.

Se la ferita sanguina...c'è qualcosa che non è al suo posto nell'accettazione che porta alla scelta.

Io non vedo solo due strade.
Posso immaginare il tuo dolore, in effetti, se di strade ne vedi solo due e sceglierne una ti mette comunque nella posizione di scegliere fra te e tua moglie. (sull'altare del giusto e dello sbagliato poi).

Io, al tuo posto, sceglierei una terza strada.
Ossia far bene il male.
Che tradotto è: hai tentato di coinvolgere tua moglie nei tuoi bisogni, lei ti ha risposto picche.
Tu hai, giustamente a mio parere, scelto di non annullarti in virtù della sessualità di lei.
Per come la descrivi, per la chiusura che descrivi di lei, non hai neppure lo spazio per esser chiaro con lei.
Il suo comportamento ti obbliga alla non chiarezza.

Metti giù il gatto a nove code   ...o dallo in mano a qualcun* che mentre lo usa ti fa godere 

Io penso che tu faccia bene a fare quello fai. E penso che se hai scelto di non separarti hai le tue buone ragioni per non farlo.
Mi spiace che tu non riesca a goderti serenamente una (o più) relazione in parallelo.

Non perchè abbia qualcosa contro le professioniste. Anzi.

Ma perchè penso che a te appagherebbe altro.
Penso che comunque tu non stia rispondendo ai tuoi desideri.

D'altro canto, se non te lo concedi tu, non te lo può concedere nessun altro. 

Resta un peccato. (dal mio punto di vista)
Non è che c'hai la vita di scorta. Fatta fuori questa, è andata.

Sicuro valga davvero la pena di limitarti così?


----------



## Lara3 (26 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E be se nemmeno con il preservativo si può fare sesso non vedo grandi soluzioni


Basta non farlo con chi lo fa con altre 100 persone all’anno.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ovviamente con Jeeg robot d'acciaio sei in una botte di ferro.


era meglio Daitarn 3


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> giusto.


e ti ricordi il momento in cui avete iniziato a percorrere sentieri diversi?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovano una persona con cui stanno bene al punto di prendere impegni pubblici ed economici, perché mai dovrebbero essere ignorati gli impegni reciproci.
> In ogni situazione bisognerebbe, con spietata sincerità, pensare “se succedesse a me”.
> Non tutto si può risolvere.
> C’è chi molla il coniuge caduto in depressione perché era una lagna, sempre a casa, uffa...
> Suppongo che il depresso poi possa stare molto meglio


E' che se hai visto tanti matrimoni "traballanti" intorno a te, non so come si possa crederci. Tu probabilmente, nonostante il tradimento, sei una persona che ad averla conosciuta, osservata nel periodo del matrimonio trasmetteva tutt'altro. Come ti ho detto si capisce che gli dai valore, non è solo una parola vuota.
Poi per chi trova una persona di cui si sente veramente innamorato posso anche capire che decida di sposarsi, ma da giovani ci si sente anche immortali, non credo si pensi che si vivrà la "cattiva sorte".
Sai quando si dice "morirei per te", è molto più difficile "vivere per te". Se una persona si ammala non è che necessariamente muore, può affrontare terapie / operazioni per anni, o avere un decorso verso la morte di molti anni ma acquisire via via degli handicap, può prendere farmaci che non la fanno schiattare ma che probabilmente incideranno nella sua vita per sempre.
Mi sto leggendo i messaggi di @irresponsabile partendo da inizio topic (me ne mancano ancora) comunque voi dite di guardare i fatti no? Bè io ne vedo.
Anzi ti dirò (poi bisogna vedere se giustifico l'uomo ovviamente, ditemi voi) a me pare che sti uomini, se ne faranno pure ottomila, ma quando si innamorano veramente non ci entra altro nel loro cuore, che poi trombino a destra e sinistra è un dettaglio (paradossale ma...)


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Basta non farlo con chi lo fa con altre 100 persone all’anno.


Ne basta uno se è quello sbagliato


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Basta non farlo con chi lo fa con altre 100 persone all’anno.


Direi un po’ di più


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' che se hai visto tanti matrimoni "traballanti" intorno a te, non so come si possa crederci. Tu probabilmente, nonostante il tradimento, sei una persona che ad averla conosciuta, osservata nel periodo del matrimonio trasmetteva tutt'altro. Come ti ho detto si capisce che gli dai valore, non è solo una parola vuota.
> Poi per chi trova una persona di cui si sente veramente innamorato posso anche capire che decida di sposarsi, ma da giovani ci si sente anche immortali, non credo si pensi che si vivrà la "cattiva sorte".
> Sai quando si dice "morirei per te", è molto più difficile "vivere per te". Se una persona si ammala non è che necessariamente muore, può affrontare terapie / operazioni per anni, o avere un decorso verso la morte di molti anni ma acquisire via via degli handicap, può prendere farmaci che non la fanno schiattare ma che probabilmente incideranno nella sua vita per sempre.
> Mi sto leggendo i messaggi di @irresponsabile partendo da inizio topic (me ne mancano ancora) comunque voi dite di guardare i fatti no? Bè io ne vedo.
> Anzi ti dirò (poi bisogna vedere se giustifico l'uomo ovviamente, ditemi voi) a me pare che sti uomini, se ne faranno pure ottomila, ma quando si innamorano veramente non ci entra altro nel loro cuore, che poi trombino a destra e sinistra è un dettaglio (paradossale ma...)


Guarda che fuori di qui si traballa meno. 
Io conosco tante coppie che anche solo per esperienza famigliare avevano chiaro cosa significava nel bene e nel male e in ricchezza e povertà.
Ma chi non si aspetta di essere accudito e rispettato da chi ci dice di volerci bene?!
A me questa cosa fa da sempre perdere la testa.
Ti si ferma la macchina, chi chiami?
Devi andare al pronto soccorso, chi ti accompagna?
Ovviamente il matrimonio e la famiglia non sono solo queste cose.
Ma la persona su cui facciamo conto meriterà rispetto?
”Oh mai io voglio fare un‘orgia, se no non mi diverto! E sta roba che mi accompagna al pronto soccorso, non ci sta, sta beghina. Allora mi trovo una compagna di merende!”
Boh io mi farei un po’ schifo.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che fuori di qui si traballa meno.
> Io conosco tante coppie che anche solo per esperienza famigliare avevano chiaro cosa significava nel bene e nel male e in ricchezza e povertà.
> Ma chi non si aspetta di essere accudito e rispettato da chi ci dice di volerci bene?!
> A me questa cosa fa da sempre perdere la testa.
> ...


Non intendevo i matrimoni raccontati nel forum.

Ma tu hai letto quello che ha scritto @irresponsabile? Solo i suoi post (senza leggere commenti di altri utenti).
Veramente Brunetta se non ti ricordi vai a leggere. Non esce niente di quanto scrivi.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me quello sbagliato sei tu.
> Sono punti di vista.
> Trovala un’altra.


non ho mai sostenuto il contrario, anzi. probabilmente sono io il problema ma di sicuro invece di cercare un confronto aperto la mia dolce metà ha anteposto il suo modo di essere in modo talebano, prendere o lasciare. Da vigliacco ho scelto la situazione più comoda e facile e per questo non cerco giustificazioni, anzi.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, più che lei la donna sbagliata per te (o tu l'uomo sbagliato per lei) io parlerei di relazione che ha un nome che non corrisponde alla realtà.
> Se il nome della vostra relazione fosse per esempio "amicizia" sareste perfetti, non pensi?
> 
> Ma. Se permetti una riflessione.
> ...


sei entrata molto in sintonia con la mia storia, hai scritto delle cose talmente vere da farmi venire il dubbio che io e te ci siamo già conosciuti e parlati.....
quello che mia moglie ha fatto è scritto nel server, la mia storia l'ho messa in piazza fin nei minimi dettagli, come ho reagito io al netto di 11 anni passati è altrettanto chiaro. Giustamente dici che ho scelto di non separarmi per dei motivi che reputo validi, o perlomeno li considero tali: le mie figlie. Forse a loro non sarebbe cambiato nulla, forse le ho solo usate come scudo per non affrontare il divorzio, ma alla fine penso di aver fatto la cosa giusta. 

oramai sfiori i 50 anni, non sono più un uomo attraente (nemmeno prima lo ero, sono quanto di più normale possa esistere), a cosa potrei aspirare? meglio rimanere immerso nel mio lavoro, cercare di guadagnare il più possibile per godermi un po la vita e togliermi qualche sfizio. 

Sai, rileggendomi bene dieci anni fa esponevo i fatti a senso unico: è evidente che delle colpe le abbia avute anche io, ci ho messo tanto per capirlo.

probabilmente ho scelto di fare quello che ho fatto anche con una buona dose di vigliaccheria, tanto vale confessarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non ho mai sostenuto il contrario, anzi. probabilmente sono io il problema ma di sicuro invece di cercare un confronto aperto *la mia dolce metà ha anteposto il suo modo di essere in modo talebano, prendere o lasciare*. Da vigliacco ho scelto la situazione più comoda e facile e per questo non cerco giustificazioni, anzi.


Ma ci sarebbe mancato altro! 
Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire ciò che è.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sei entrata molto in sintonia con la mia storia, hai scritto delle cose talmente vere da farmi venire il dubbio che io e te ci siamo già conosciuti e parlati.....
> quello che mia moglie ha fatto è scritto nel server, la mia storia l'ho messa in piazza fin nei minimi dettagli, come ho reagito io al netto di 11 anni passati è altrettanto chiaro. Giustamente dici che ho scelto di non separarmi per dei motivi che reputo validi, o perlomeno li considero tali: le mie figlie. Forse a loro non sarebbe cambiato nulla, forse le ho solo usate come scudo per non affrontare il divorzio, ma alla fine penso di aver fatto la cosa giusta.
> 
> oramai sfiori i 50 anni, non sono più un uomo attraente (nemmeno prima lo ero, sono quanto di più normale possa esistere), a cosa potrei aspirare? meglio rimanere immerso nel mio lavoro, cercare di guadagnare il più possibile per godermi un po la vita e togliermi qualche sfizio.
> ...


Domani arriva tua figlia e ti chiede un consigli: “Al mio fidanzato non basta più il sesso con me, vuole che lo facciamo con altre persone. A me piace lui, gli altri no. Cosa devo fare?”
Cosa le dici?


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domani arriva tua figlia e ti chiede un consigli: “Al mio fidanzato non basta più il sesso con me, vuole che lo facciamo con altre persone. A me piace lui, gli altri no. Cosa devo fare?”
> Cosa le dici?


mi sembra che le argomentazioni stiano scivolando sula provocazione........non mi interessa ripercorrere il forum di 10 anni addietro, mi hanno massacrato abbastanza. 
Premesso che non cerco alibi, giustificazioni, commiserazione o pacche sulle spalle sono tornato qui dopo tanto tempo probabilmente per dire a me stesso delle cose che diversamente restano fra me e lo specchio. 
In 11 anni sono cambiato tanto, è cambiato il mio modo di vedere la vita, di viverla e di sognarla, sono cambiate le abitudini e si sono evoluti i gusti sessuali: non mi serve decidere se ho avuto ragione o torto, non mi interessa che qualcuno lo faccia al posto mio, il mio scopo è quello di accendere la luce sulla mia vicenda visto e considerato che è simile a molti. Ecco, sappiate che fuori dalla porta, al di là di uno schermo del pc e della tastiera ci sono uomini e donne che vivono anche così, che si buttano via, che son vigliacchi, pusillanimi, invasati di religiosità, bacchettoni o semplicemente timidi al punto di vivere male una storia di 25 anni che nonostante tutto si basa su di un amore incondizionato.

davvero, non cerco altro: oramai non posso più cambiare nulla nella mia vita sentimentale, si è cristallizzata in questo equilibrio.
Ovviamente nel totale rispetto delle opinioni altrui ( che non significa permettersi di giudicare......)


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma ci sarebbe mancato altro!*
> Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire ciò che è.


vedi l'ultima riga del post precedente.


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sei entrata molto in sintonia con la mia storia, hai scritto delle cose talmente vere da farmi venire il dubbio che io e te ci siamo già conosciuti e parlati.....
> quello che mia moglie ha fatto è scritto nel server, la mia storia l'ho messa in piazza fin nei minimi dettagli, come ho reagito io al netto di 11 anni passati è altrettanto chiaro. Giustamente dici che ho scelto di non separarmi per dei motivi che reputo validi, o perlomeno li considero tali: le mie figlie. Forse a loro non sarebbe cambiato nulla, forse le ho solo usate come scudo per non affrontare il divorzio, ma alla fine penso di aver fatto la cosa giusta.
> 
> oramai sfiori i 50 anni, non sono più un uomo attraente (nemmeno prima lo ero, sono quanto di più normale possa esistere), a cosa potrei aspirare? meglio rimanere immerso nel mio lavoro, cercare di guadagnare il più possibile per godermi un po la vita e togliermi qualche sfizio.
> ...


Non penso che ci siamo già conosciuti e parlati.
Non appartengo a quella parte di forum interessata alla scoperta di chi è "davvero" (eheheh) l'altro dietro lo schermo. E quindi non mi pongo domande a riguardo.

La tua storia la trovo interessante per il modo in cui ti colpevolizzi.
Sono andata a leggermi il tuo vecchio 3d, quindi nelle mie risposte c'è anche quello che avevi scritto allora.

Ho una idea di coppia che contempla l'impegno alla non vessazione.
Imporre una pratica (e nelle pratiche è incluso anche il non praticare, l'astinenza è una pratica) è vessazione.

Se al tuo posto ci fosse una donna che racconta di praticare sesso anale, per dire, in nome del matrimonio ma senza trarne la minima soddisfazione ed anzi raccogliendone frustrazione, le direi fondamentalmente le stesse cose.
Ossia, se ritieni che le tue ragioni siano valide per quel compromesso interno che tiene in mente una relazione in cui vedi valore, vai e goditi i tuoi desideri all'esterno.

Trovo ovvio che le colpe siano da smezzare. Se così non fosse, non sareste una coppia. Non pensi?
Questo percorso l'avete costruito in due. Oneri e onori.

Metter sul bilancino la vedo dura, a voler essere onesti.
A voler invece esser disonesti e cercare giustificazioni, lo schieramento diventa non solo ovvio ma necessario.

A me non piacciono gli schieramenti. 

Come non mi piace il concetto di colpa, parlerei semmai di responsabilità.

Sei stato vigliacco? probabilmente sì.
E probabilmente lo sei pure adesso.

E quindi?

Siete vigliacchi in due.

E se posso esser molto schietta e dirti come la penso, non vedo amore fra voi.
Amore inteso nel senso della Cura l'uno dell'altro.
Amore inteso nella Cura del desiderio ognun per sè e vicendevolmente. (l'attrazione discende dal desiderio, e non viceversa...pensaci quando ti definisci poco attraente)
Amore inteso come non appropriazione e Offerta invece.
Amore inteso come onestà.

Non c'è malattia che levi il desiderio...semmai si leva la possibilità fisica di alcune pratiche.
Ma le pratiche che permettono la condivisione del desiderio sono tante quante se ne possono immaginare.

Io penso che quel che manca a te, non sia l'abbondanza delle pratiche con tua moglie.
Ma il fatto che tua moglie non ti desideri come maschio e come uomo.
E penso che la tua sofferenza risieda nel fatto che tu ancora la desideri. (e desideri il suo desiderio...su questo potresti lavorare comunque, ti farebbe bene).

Credo che sia questo il nodo da sciogliere...desiderare una donna, non significa levarsi la possibilità di godere di se stesso con altre donne.
Magari anche con qualcuna che ti desidera.

Non tradiresti nessuno.
(a maggior ragione tenendo conto del fatto che il tuo desiderio è riguarda solo te, visto che lei non lo condivide)

In questo momento, rotolandoti nel rimpianto e nel rimorso, stai tradendo te stesso.

Non pensi?


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso che ci siamo già conosciuti e parlati.
> Non appartengo a quella parte di forum interessata alla scoperta di chi è "davvero" (eheheh) l'altro dietro lo schermo. E quindi non mi pongo domande a riguardo.
> 
> La tua storia la trovo interessante per il modo in cui ti colpevolizzi.
> ...


per favore spiegamela, non sono riuscito a comprendere per intero


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per favore spiegamela, non sono riuscito a comprendere per intero


Adesso devo tornare a lavoro, tu pensaci intanto, senza cercare di capire quello che volevo dire io ma provando ad ascoltare quello che ha fatto risuonare in te

Quando sono calma e ho il tempo da dedicare la riscrivo, può andare?


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso devo tornare a lavoro, tu pensaci intanto, senza cercare di capire quello che volevo dire io ma provando ad ascoltare quello che ha fatto risuonare in te
> 
> Quando sono calma e ho il tempo da dedicare la riscrivo, può andare?


ma certo, scherzi? già mi suona strano che qualcuno abbia la pazienza e la voglia di perdere tempo per me....


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma certo, scherzi? già mi suona strano che qualcuno abbia la pazienza e la voglia di perdere tempo per me....


Tranquillo, non è perso. E non è per te. 

E' un argomento che mi interessa e su cui ho battuto la testa per anni.
semmai sono io che ti ringrazio per darmi l'occasione di parlarne con semplicità  

A dopo


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sarebbe mancato altro!
> Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire ciò che è.


Ti avverto, adesso proietto. E' più o meno la stessa cosa successa a me "lei non sente desiderio e nessuno deve sentire desiderio". Ma neanche capire o spiegare perchè questo desiderio non c'è, non parliamo poi di intraprendere strade per invertire la tendenza. E non parlo di sesso a tre, semplicemente passione tra due persone che si sono scelte.
Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire che non ha più desiderio? grazie al cazzo se il discorso finisce automaticamente lì


----------



## Lara3 (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma certo, scherzi? già mi suona strano che qualcuno abbia la pazienza e la voglia di perdere tempo per me....


Questo ti dovrebbe far pensare...a casa non trovi qualcuno che ti dedichi del tempo ? Triste..
Mi riferisco al semplice fatto di parlare e parlare, non per forza fare sesso.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questo ti dovrebbe far pensare...a casa non trovi qualcuno che ti dedichi del tempo ? Triste..
> Mi riferisco al semplice fatto di parlare e parlare, non per forza fare sesso.


se escludiamo i discorsi a proposito di:
- spese
- conti correnti
- problemi di salute
- problemi con la lavastoviglie, la fibra o la lavatrice che lascia il detersivo fra guarnizione ed oblò
- lo stronzo dell'idraulico che ha chiesto 300 euro per revisionare lo scaldabagno
- problemi scolastici e relativi rapporti tesi con le figlie che non hanno voglia di studiare
- considerazioni varie su cosa far da mangiare stasera e cosa indossare all'indomani e quindi da stirare

beh, ad esclusione di questi discorsi l'unico che mi dedicava del tempo senza chiedere nulla in cambio se non due coccole e un pò di croccantini era il gatto, ma da un pò non c'è piu. Aveva quattordici anni porello......


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se escludiamo i discorsi a proposito di:
> - spese
> - conti correnti
> - problemi di salute
> ...


Ossignùr


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ossignùr


dai, magari a sto giro ho esagerato un pò.... però in parte è vero, forse avessi avuto due figli maschi sarebbe stato diverso.


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se escludiamo i discorsi a proposito di:
> - spese
> - conti correnti
> - problemi di salute
> ...


.....ecchecccazzzo! pensavo che almeno il resto ci fosse. Se stai lì solo a fare il parafulmine pagante vedi di darti una svegliata


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi sembra che le argomentazioni stiano scivolando sula provocazione........non mi interessa ripercorrere il forum di 10 anni addietro, mi hanno massacrato abbastanza.
> Premesso che non cerco alibi, giustificazioni, commiserazione o pacche sulle spalle sono tornato qui dopo tanto tempo probabilmente per dire a me stesso delle cose che diversamente restano fra me e lo specchio.
> In 11 anni sono cambiato tanto, è cambiato il mio modo di vedere la vita, di viverla e di sognarla, sono cambiate le abitudini e si sono evoluti i gusti sessuali: non mi serve decidere se ho avuto ragione o torto, non mi interessa che qualcuno lo faccia al posto mio, il mio scopo è quello di accendere la luce sulla mia vicenda visto e considerato che è simile a molti. Ecco, sappiate che fuori dalla porta, al di là di uno schermo del pc e della tastiera ci sono uomini e donne che vivono anche così, che si buttano via, che son vigliacchi, pusillanimi, invasati di religiosità, bacchettoni o semplicemente timidi al punto di vivere male una storia di 25 anni che nonostante tutto si basa su di un amore incondizionato.
> 
> ...


E no.
Se fai passare per non comprensiva tua moglie, allora tu il giudizio lo dai e lo danno tutti quelli che ti danno la pacca sulla spalla di marito che ama davvero, allora rispondi alla domanda.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> .....ecchecccazzzo! pensavo che almeno il resto ci fosse. Se stai lì solo a fare il parafulmine pagante vedi di darti una svegliata


ma no dai, se dico che ho mal di schiena qualcuno almeno mi chiede se voglio il Voltaren.....


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dai, magari a sto giro ho esagerato un pò.... però in parte è vero, forse avessi avuto due figli maschi sarebbe stato diverso.


Lo spero proprio.. che tu abbia esagerato intendo.
Se no non si spiega


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ti avverto, adesso proietto. E' più o meno la stessa cosa successa a me "lei non sente desiderio e nessuno deve sentire desiderio". Ma neanche capire o spiegare perchè questo desiderio non c'è, non parliamo poi di intraprendere strade per invertire la tendenza. E non parlo di sesso a tre, semplicemente passione tra due persone che si sono scelte.
> Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire che non ha più desiderio? grazie al cazzo se il discorso finisce automaticamente lì


Non proiettare. Tu ti sei separato.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se escludiamo i discorsi a proposito di:
> - spese
> - conti correnti
> - problemi di salute
> ...


E tu quali discorsi profondi hai instaurato?


----------



## abebis (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sarebbe mancato altro!
> Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire ciò che è.


Se una donna si pone in questi termini nei confronti del suo uomo, deve avere poi la coerenza di affrontare con nonchalance le conseguenze.

Nel caso specifico, dovrebbe essere grata alle prostitute che la sgravano di un fastidio. Minimo.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.
> Se fai passare per non comprensiva tua moglie, allora tu il giudizio lo dai e lo danno tutti quelli che ti danno la pacca sulla spalla di marito che ama davvero, allora rispondi alla domanda.


perdonami ma se mi dici così poco hai capito della mia situazione. Mi ripeto: non mi interessa la rissa mediatica, non cerco conforto, non cerco giustificazioni. Se mia moglie l'ho giudicata e la giudico non comprensiva è perche quello è ciò che io ho avvertito da lei, è il mio stato d'animo. Se è arrivata ad esserlo forse è anche colpa mia. più onesto di così si muore, non capisco a cosa tu alluda.


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma no dai, se dico che ho mal di schiena qualcuno almeno mi chiede se voglio il Voltaren.....


...anche a me lo davano, in maniera non molto diversa da come poteva darmelo mia madre, ma io una madre ce l'avevo già


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non proiettare. Tu ti sei separato.


cosa c'entra!?!?!?!? prima di separarmi cosa credi che abbia vissuto?


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu quali discorsi profondi hai instaurato?


adoro la musica, lei no
mi piacciono tutti gli sport, a lei no
amo la bicicletta, lei no
mi piacciono gli orologi, a lei non frega niente, manco lo porta

però se mi parla della tinta che le ha fatto la parrucchiera la devo ascoltare......


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lo spero proprio.. che tu abbia esagerato intendo.
> Se no non si spiega


certo che ho esagerato. quando abbiamo vissuto un anno abbondante dentro e fuori per ospedali i discorsi erano molto seri e profondi. Ho avuto tanto paura di perderla, ho dato il massimo per starle vicino. E devo dire che anche lei ha modificato i modi nei miei confronti.


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perdonami ma se mi dici così poco hai capito della mia situazione. Mi ripeto: non mi interessa la rissa mediatica, non cerco conforto, non cerco giustificazioni. Se mia moglie l'ho giudicata e la giudico non comprensiva è perche quello è ciò che io ho avvertito da lei, è il mio stato d'animo. Se è arrivata ad esserlo forse è anche colpa mia. più onesto di così si muore, non capisco a cosa tu alluda.


Allude al fatto che ritieni i tuoi bisogni talmente "legittimi" da coglierli altrove per soddisfarli, anzichè accettare che la persona che ami non li corrisponda e metterti "il c... in pace".
Se ho capito bene.

E per relativizzare la questione della legittimità ti ha portato ha ragionare sulla possibilità del medesimo bisogno "atteso" da un'altra persona a te cara, ma in modo diverso.


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> certo che ho esagerato. quando abbiamo vissuto un anno abbondante dentro e fuori per ospedali i discorsi erano molto seri e profondi. Ho avuto tanto paura di perderla, ho dato il massimo per starle vicino. E devo dire che anche lei ha modificato i modi nei miei confronti.


Però lascia stare le circostanze eccezionali.
Il punto è come viene alimentata la base su cui regge il quotidiano.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allude al fatto che ritieni i tuoi bisogni talmente "legittimi" da coglierli altrove per soddisfarli, anzichè accettare che la persona che ami non li corrisponda e metterti "il c... in pace".
> Se ho capito bene.
> 
> E per relativizzare la questione della legittimità ti ha portato ha ragionare sulla possibilità del medesimo bisogno "atteso" da un'altra persona a te cara, ma in modo diverso.


domanda: perchè mi dovrei mettere il c... in pace? perchè dei due devo essere io a fare delle rinunce? perchè dobbiamo ragionare per ipotesi su un possibile bisogno atteso da lei e sempre più ipoteticamente non corrisposto? in questo modo si stravolge la realtà solo per il desiderio di avere ragione, siamo su un terreno che non mi interessa.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però lascia stare le circostanze eccezionali.
> Il punto è come viene alimentata la base su cui regge il quotidiano.


siamo una famiglia che ha attraversato molti problemi (io sono rimasto invischiato in un fallimento che mi ha portato a perdere il lavoro e solo da due anni posso dire di aver recuperato almeno in parte la posizione persa), dalle relative famiglie sono giunti gli ovvi problemi legati a dei genitori molto anziani, i debiti sono tanti. E' ovvio che il quotidiano si concentri sulla risoluzione dei problemi, tempo per argomenti diversi ce n'è poco.


----------



## abebis (27 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che quel che manca a te, non sia l'abbondanza delle pratiche con tua moglie.
> Ma il fatto che tua moglie non ti desideri come maschio e come uomo.
> E penso che la tua sofferenza risieda nel fatto che tu ancora la desideri. (e desideri il suo desiderio...su questo potresti lavorare comunque, ti farebbe bene).


Mi interessa, e molto, questo concetto.

Il punto è questo.
Partiamo dal dato di fatto che è improbabile avere un partner che nella sessualità ci rispecchi perfettamente, quanto meno nel lungo periodo di una relazione "mainstream" che si evolve come per la maggior parte delle persone.

In una situazione di questo tipo in cui, nella migliore delle ipotesi, *entrambe le parti* cercano di avvicinarsi per trovare un compromesso e un punto di equilibrio accettabile, c'è un modo individuare quale può essere questo punto di equilibrio accettabile?
Sì, ok, va beh: quando tutti e due si ritengono sufficientemente soddisfatti.... 

Nella fattispecie, @irresponsabile : le aspettative di tua moglie e le tue sono inconciliabili: non succederà in un milione di anni che tua moglie sia la donna che tu immagini a letto e non succederà in un milione di anni che a te possa andar bene la punturina coniugale una volta al mese e basta.
C'è un punto a metà strada, o a un terzo, o a tre quarti, nel quale se tu ti ci trovassi, tu ti riterresti contento, in pace con te stesso e con tua moglie, tanto da non pensare con rimpianto ai tuoi desideri che resterebbero inespressi?

Per esempio: @ipazia ipotizza che ciò che ti manca sia più il desiderio di tua moglie piuttosto che le pratiche sessuali. 
Se tua moglie si ritrovasse vogliosa di te, ti cercasse "molto frequentemente"  (e qui ognuno ci metta il proprio parametro), ti facesse sentire che ti desidera, ma il tutto all'interno di una sessualità assolutamente convenzionale in cui, per esempio, il massimo dell'erotismo è qualche cambio di posizione, tu ti sentiresti sufficientemente soddisfatto?


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> domanda: perchè mi dovrei mettere il c... in pace? perchè dei due devo essere io a fare delle rinunce? perchè dobbiamo ragionare per ipotesi su un possibile bisogno atteso da lei e sempre più ipoteticamente non corrisposto? in questo modo si stravolge la realtà solo per il desiderio di avere ragione, siamo su un terreno che non mi interessa.


Non credo che l'obiettivo sia stravolgere la realtà, anzi. Semmai quella di guardarla da una prospettiva diversa (nella fattispecie sforzarsi di uscire dalla tua).

Adesso, mi sembra anche banale tornare sul punto che ogni scelta - di ogni tipo - implica delle rinunce. Che, sempre in teoria, non dovrebbero essere tutto questo peso in virtù del guadagnato/scelto.
Che se vengono avvertite così pesantemente allora o il problema sta nella scelta, o nella percezione individuale della "pesantezza" del fardello.

Nel primo caso c'è poco da fare se non prendere atto e decidere se troncare, andare avanti compensando altrove (tradendo il patto e entrando in un cerchio di menzogne, col rischio comunque di perdere quello che si sta cercando di preservare), o stare dove sei con la carogna sulle spalle.

Nel secondo caso invece si entra nelle riflessioni sui nostri bisogni, se il nostro sentirci lesi dal comportamento del partner che non ci viene incontro è a ragione oppure possiamo tranquillamente star senza determinate cose in virtù di ciò che sosteniamo di amare.

Il partner può fare altrettante riflessioni. Che ne sai che scopare in cinque nel vostro letto, per te un piacevole diversivo morto lì, per lei potrebbe equivalere ad una violenza rispetto al suo sentire o ad un tale stravolgimento da non riuscire.
Di che rinuncia stiam parlando? Facciamo a gara su chi "perde" di più?
Posso anche fare lo stesso esempio sull'anal, sicuramente più "sdoganato".

Ma, appunto, per questo genere di riflessioni sarebbe necessaria un'apertura al dialogo, una messa sul piatto dei propri desideri e timori che tra di voi non vedo nemmeno lontanamente.
Peccato.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo che l'obiettivo sia stravolgere la realtà, anzi. Semmai quella di guardarla da una prospettiva diversa (nella fattispecie sforzarsi di uscire dalla tua).
> 
> Adesso, mi sembra anche banale tornare sul punto che ogni scelta - di ogni tipo - implica delle rinunce. Che, sempre in teoria, non dovrebbero essere tutto questo peso in virtù del guadagnato/scelto.
> Che se vengono avvertite così pesantemente allora o il problema sta nella scelta, o nella percezione individuale della "pesantezza" del fardello.
> ...


dopo 11 anni? non credi che ci abbia provato abbastanza? da lei prendo quello che arriva, ciò che mi manca lo compro altrove


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi interessa, e molto, questo concetto.
> 
> Il punto è questo.
> Partiamo dal dato di fatto che è improbabile avere un partner che nella sessualità ci rispecchi perfettamente, quanto meno nel lungo periodo di una relazione "mainstream" che si evolve come per la maggior parte delle persone.
> ...


se fosse accaduto tempo addietro avrei risposto si, oggi no. Vorrebbe dire ritrovare un nuovo equilibrio mio personale e di coppia, non credo di esserne in grado e comunque passerebbero anni prima di riuscirci.


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> dopo 11 anni? non credi che ci abbia provato abbastanza? da lei prendo quello che arriva, ciò che mi manca lo compro altrove


Pensavo che certi "bisogni" fossero sorti dopo.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi interessa, e molto, questo concetto.
> 
> Il punto è questo.
> Partiamo dal dato di fatto che è improbabile avere un partner che nella sessualità ci rispecchi perfettamente, quanto meno nel lungo periodo di una relazione "mainstream" che si evolve come per la maggior parte delle persone.
> ...


Ecco... la stessa domanda gli farei io.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se fosse accaduto tempo addietro avrei risposto si, oggi no. Vorrebbe dire ritrovare un nuovo equilibrio mio personale e di coppia, non credo di esserne in grado e comunque passerebbero anni prima di riuscirci.


Cioè anni fa ti bastava aumentare la frequenza e di sentire il suo desiderio, mentre oggi vorresti pratiche meno convenzionali ?


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pensavo che certi "bisogni" fossero sorti dopo.


si sono evoluti, da allora pesa sempre la bassa frequenza anche se devo essere sincero qualcosa è migliorato, sono sorti con il tempo svariati desideri. Mi pare fin troppo ovvio che se fra di noi ci fosse stata un'intesa a letto tale per cui non far insorgere in me nessun problema, se lei fosse stata più presente ed attenta alle esigenze sessuali "di coppia" (non solo mie, di coppia) le mie deviazioni sessuali ed i miei desideri non convenzionali me li sarei tenuti in un angolino del mio cervello malato ma giunto dove sono giunto (per colpa di entrambi? ok va bene)


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cioè anni fa ti bastava aumentare la frequenza e di sentire il suo desiderio, mentre oggi vorresti pratiche meno convenzionali ?


si. e sono convinto che se lei avesse la mia stessa "idea" di sessualità entrambi saremmo giunti ad un buon punto di complicità e di soddisfazione, magari senza esagerare, però ci saremmo arrivati. senza evoluzione mi sarei assolutamente accontentato di frequenza e desiderio


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si sono evoluti, da allora pesa sempre la bassa frequenza anche se devo essere sincero qualcosa è migliorato, sono sorti con il tempo svariati desideri. Mi pare fin troppo ovvio che se fra di noi ci fosse stata un'intesa a letto tale per cui non far insorgere in me nessun problema, se lei fosse stata più presente ed attenta alle esigenze sessuali "di coppia" (non solo mie, di coppia) le mie deviazioni sessuali ed i miei desideri non convenzionali me li sarei tenuti in un angolino del mio cervello malato ma giunto dove sono giunto (per colpa di entrambi? ok va bene)


Mi sembrano un pò tantine, come sliding doors, per essere certo che le cose sarebbero andate davvero così.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembrano un pò tantine, come sliding doors, per essere certo che le cose sarebbero andate davvero così.


si però non vorrei essere frainteso: avolte scrivo come se stessi parlando al bar ma via monitor le incomprensioni sono dietro l'angolo.
le mie fantasie, i miei desideri sono appunto fantasie e desideri: certo che ci provo gusto ad infilarmi nel letto con due sudamericane ventenni ma se per assurdo con lei riuscissi ad avere un rapporto più complice e più aperto a tanto forse non ci arriverei! Probabilmente l'evoluzione sarebbe iniziata con dei sex toys e magari si sarebbe fermata li, oppure sarebbe subentrato qualcos'altro o magari semplicemente sarebbero rimaste fantasie ma condivise fra noi e dunque già di per se stesse sufficienti ad accendere la passione e regalare soddisfazione. Quando ho portato questi esempi era per far capire che io per mia natura mi spingerei ben oltre, lei va nella direzione totalmente opposta. Non ho mai detto che se non fa certe cose con me non mi può andare bene e se l'ho lasciato intendere me ne scuso, ho il brutto vizio di non rileggermi prima di pubblicare. Allo stato attuale fatico a fare a meno di queste evasioni, mi pare ovvio.....
quello che più mi manca è la mancanza di libertà anche solo di poter parlare dei miei desideri, la mancanza di libertà di poter dire a lei cosa veramente mi piace e mi piacerebbe pena pandemonio. Le poche volte che ci ho provato ho desistito subito.

edit: adesso mi sono riletto e corretto !!!!!


----------



## Lostris (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> si però non vorrei essere frainteso: avolte scrivo come se stessi parlando al bar ma via monitor le incomprensioni sono dietro l'angolo.
> le mie fantasie, i miei desideri sono appunto fantasie e desideri: certo che ci provo gusto ad infilarmi nel letto con due sudamericane ventenni ma se per assurdo con lei riuscissi ad avere un rapporto più complice e più aperto a tanto forse non ci arriverei! Probabilmente l'evoluzione sarebbe iniziata con dei sex toys e magari si sarebbe fermata li, oppure sarebbe subentrato qualcos'altro o magari semplicemente sarebbero rimaste fantasie ma condivise fra noi e dunque già di per se stesse sufficienti ad accendere la passione e regalare soddisfazione. Quando ho portato questi esempi era per far capire che io per mia natura mi spingerei ben oltre, lei va nella direzione totalmente opposta. Non ho mai detto che se non fa certe cose con me non mi può andare bene e se l'ho lasciato intendere me ne scuso, ho il brutto vizio di non rileggermi prima di pubblicare. Allo stato attuale fatico a fare a meno di queste evasioni, mi pare ovvio.....
> quello che più mi manca è la mancanza di libertà anche solo di poter parlare dei miei desideri, la mancanza di libertà di poter dire a lei cosa veramente mi piace e mi piacerebbe pena pandemonio. Le poche volte che ci ho provato ho desistito subito.
> 
> edit: adesso mi sono riletto e corretto !!!!!


Ma io questo lo capisco e ripeto, è talmente bello essere complici e intimi su questi aspetti - indipendentemente che siano condivisi - che è davvero un peccato.

Quello che intendevo è che non puoi essere sicuro che, rispetto a quanto desideri, una maggiore apertura comunicativa, ma non di realizzazione, ti sarebbe bastata e non ti avrebbe portato a....

Secondo me eh.
Poi i discorsi su questo genere di ipotesi lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano, dato che la situazione è ben diversa.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io questo lo capisco e ripeto, è talmente bello essere complici e intimi su questi aspetti - indipendentemente che siano condivisi - che è davvero un peccato.
> 
> Quello che intendevo è che non puoi essere sicuro che, rispetto a quanto desideri, una maggiore apertura comunicativa, ma non di realizzazione, ti sarebbe bastata e non ti avrebbe portato a....
> 
> ...


hai ragionissima, quello che è venuto meno fra noi è stata la complicità, il resto è stato un susseguirsi di cose conseguenti.

mi ripeto: non cerco assoluzione ai miei peccati ma non voglio essere biasimato, sarei solo felice di poter essere di spunto per una riflessione a chi (mi auguro pochi) si trovasse un giorno a vivere una situazione come la mia. Io mi sono comportato così e sono arrivato a questo punto, magari qualcun altro prende delle strade diverse e risolve i suoi problemi.

e questo è anche il vero motivo per cui mi sono iscritto nuovamente, oltre che ad un virtuale grido di dolore che rimbomba da anni nella mia anima e che nessuno finora è riuscito a sentire.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Se una donna si pone in questi termini nei confronti del suo uomo, deve avere poi la coerenza di affrontare con nonchalance le conseguenze.
> 
> Nel caso specifico, dovrebbe essere grata alle prostitute che la sgravano di un fastidio. Minimo.


No la conseguenza sarebbe che lui chiedesse la separazione.
Ma davvero pensi che sposarsi è trovare l’androide che segue tutte le cose che ti passano per la testa?
Ma pure l’androide vuole essere umana.
Guardati Westworld.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> adoro la musica, lei no
> mi piacciono tutti gli sport, a lei no
> amo la bicicletta, lei no
> mi piacciono gli orologi, a lei non frega niente, manco lo porta
> ...


Questa è intimità, me lo segno.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allude al fatto che ritieni i tuoi bisogni talmente "legittimi" da coglierli altrove per soddisfarli, anzichè accettare che la persona che ami non li corrisponda e metterti "il c... in pace".
> Se ho capito bene.
> 
> E per relativizzare la questione della legittimità ti ha portato ha ragionare sulla possibilità del medesimo bisogno "atteso" da un'altra persona a te cara, ma in modo diverso.


Non era difficilissimo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per favore spiegamela, non sono riuscito a comprendere per intero


ciao 

cos'è che ti perplime in quel che ho scritto?


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è intimità, me lo segno.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era difficilissimo.


se ce l'hai con me per qualche motivo particolare poco mi interessa, ti faccio presente che il tono delle tue ultime risposte non mi piace affatto. Se vuoi parlare in modo aperto e pacato accetto qualsiasi tipo di critica purchè costruttiva, se le mie affermazioni urtano la tua ipersensibilità di donna fattene una ragione perchè io sono sempre lo stesso di 11 anni fa ma sopratutto non me ne fotte di piacere a tutti, chiaro e limpido. Vedo con molto dispiacere che certi utenti non hanno perso lo smalto del forum che fu, cara persa/ritrovata......


----------



## abebis (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No la conseguenza sarebbe che lui chiedesse la separazione.
> Ma davvero pensi che sposarsi è trovare l’androide che segue tutte le cose che ti passano per la testa?
> Ma pure l’androide vuole essere umana.
> Guardati Westworld.


Non mi pare di aver mai detto che sposarsi è trovare l'androide che segue tutte le cose che ti passano per la testa.

Sposarsi, o più generalmente stare in una coppia, per me è parlarsi, aprirsi e, eventualmente, vedere se si riesce ad accettare anche cose che non si erano prese in considerazione prima. Che non vuol dire doverle poi accettare per forza, ma almeno porsi il problema.

A me sembra una cosa molto diversa dal "trovare l’androide che segue tutte le cose che ti passano per la testa".

Ma anche una cosa molto diversa dal "io sono così. E non si discute".

Ed è un pensiero che metto ben in chiaro appena vedo che la relazione inizia a prendere una piega un minimo seria.

Tutto qui.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> cos'è che ti perplime in quel che ho scritto?


il passaggio dove scrivi
*Credo che sia questo il nodo da sciogliere...desiderare una donna, non significa levarsi la possibilità di godere di se stesso con altre donne.
Magari anche con qualcuna che ti desidera.

Non tradiresti nessuno.*


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> se ce l'hai con me per qualche motivo particolare poco mi interessa, ti faccio presente che il tono delle tue ultime risposte non mi piace affatto. Se vuoi parlare in modo aperto e pacato accetto qualsiasi tipo di critica purchè costruttiva, se le mie affermazioni urtano la tua ipersensibilità di donna fattene una ragione perchè io sono sempre lo stesso di 11 anni fa ma sopratutto non me ne fotte di piacere a tutti, chiaro e limpido. Vedo con molto dispiacere che certi utenti non hanno perso lo smalto del forum che fu, cara persa/ritrovata......


Se resti lo stesso, dopo un esordio in cui affermavi di aver capito tante cose, le risposte sono le stesse.
Ma posso tornare tranquillamente ignorarti.
Gli egoriferiti non sono recuperabili.
A uno che ha le posizioni che stai delineando, non è che non darei il culo, ma neanche la buonasera.


----------



## abebis (27 Agosto 2020)

Dai, oggi ho un po' di tempo da perdere e allora provo a fare il gioco dell'interprete: vediamo se la mia interpretazione dei vari messaggi è corretta.



irresponsabile ha detto:


> il passaggio dove scrivi
> *Credo che sia questo il nodo da sciogliere...desiderare una donna, non significa levarsi la possibilità di godere di se stesso con altre donne.
> Magari anche con qualcuna che ti desidera.
> 
> Non tradiresti nessuno.*




@irresponsabile isoluto : @ipazia ti sta dicendo che, secondo lei, stante la situazione se tu invece di andare con le professioniste avessi un'amante "regolare" potresti trovare, oltre al piacere fisico, anche quello mentale (il desiderio che ti manca in casa).

Sempre secondo il punto di vista di @ipazia , non tradiresti nessuno: non tua moglie, che essenzialmente rifiuta l'intimità con te non solo fisica da anni e quindi anche lei sta tradendo la coppia, ma neanche te stesso, perché ti comporteresti coerentemente col tuo sentire, dopo aver provato inutilmente in casa a migliorare le cose.

Invece, stante questo messaggio,



irresponsabile ha detto:


> ecco, siamo al tasto che ho suonato tante volte. Ho avuto un'amante per un breve periodo ed è stato distruttivo, mi sentivo sporco, mi sentivo stronzo, mi sentivo un traditore. Perchè percepivo che c'era comunque della partecipazione, c'era del trasporto, c'era un minimo di sentimento fosse stata anche solo attrazione ma c'era. I baci profondi ed appassionati erano un termometro di quello che stavo facendo e mi sentivo di tradire veramente mia moglie.
> A pagamento tutto questo non succede: è un palliativo, una medicina, per me è come comprare una scatola di momento se ho mal di testa: sto comprando sesso. punto.
> so di essere incomprensibile e forse alla fine ho solo trovato un  modo per autogiustificarmi ma così facendo non mi sento di tradire, compro solo qualcosa che lei non può darmi.


io direi che il tuo parere, @irresponsabile , è che con un'amante "regolare" tu sentiresti di tradire in realtà più te stesso che tua moglie, nel senso che la situazione ti dà una maggiore percezione del tradimento che stai effettuando e questo ti è insopportabile.

Acqua, fuochino o fuoco?


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mi interessa, e molto, questo concetto.
> 
> Il punto è questo.
> Partiamo dal dato di fatto che è improbabile avere un partner che nella sessualità ci rispecchi perfettamente, quanto meno nel lungo periodo di una relazione "mainstream" che si evolve come per la maggior parte delle persone.
> ...


ciao,

io partirei dal presupposto che se un partner rispecchiasse perfettamente la sessualità non sarebbe un partner ma sarebbe una copia (di me).
E che molto probabilmente non ci si starebbe relazionando con il partner reale ma invece con il partner ideale.

E che questo sarebbe la conseguenza dell'entrare in relazione relazionandosi innanzitutto con il proprio sè ideale invece che con quello reale.
Se va bene.
Se invece va male, significherebbe che l'altro non è autentico in relazione e per un qualche motivo mi compiace.

L'altro presupposto da cui partirei è che, essendo la sessualità una componente fondamentale dell'identità (non a caso evolvono entrambe ed è segnale piuttosto preoccupante una non evoluzione della sessualità) e che necessariamente serve condividere le evoluzioni per esser in intimità.
Che è poi il senso di non rispecchiarsi perfettamente in modo da poter trovare nelle differenze gli spunti per evolvere, per esplorare, per indagare, per incuriosirsi. Per scoprire.

Detto questo io non penso che il punto sia cercare compromessi.
Fra l'altro personalmente non sono per il cercare.

I compromessi discendono dall'incontrarsi e dall'accettarsi.
Nei fatti intendo eh.

Ossia "ti accetto e ti amo, ma se ti riveli diverso da come ti immagino allora sei un* stronz*" non è accettazione ma ben altro.

Ed è nell'accettazione che nasce il compromesso.
Perchè a quel punto io potrei anche discutere i miei limiti, oppure dirti che ce ne sono alcuni di indiscutibili.
Ma ne staremmo comunque discutendo liberamente. Senza tabù, senza ritegno.

E anche questa è intimità.

Non a caso ho parlato di appagamento e non di soddisfazione.

E quello che a me sembra di leggere in @irresponsabile è proprio la mancanza di accettazione.
La disapprovazione strisciante per i suoi bisogni. Per quel che è il suo mondo interiore ( a prescindere dal renderlo reale oppure no). 

Ho la sensazione che lui viaggi in immaginari....ma che sia il desiderio il nodo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> il passaggio dove scrivi
> *Credo che sia questo il nodo da sciogliere...desiderare una donna, non significa levarsi la possibilità di godere di se stesso con altre donne.
> Magari anche con qualcuna che ti desidera.
> 
> Non tradiresti nessuno.*


Sto dicendo che desiderare tua moglie non esclude necessariamente il godere il tuo desiderio con altre donne.
Sto dicendo che il desiderio per tua moglie non si cancellerebbe e non verrebbe sporcato da un'altra donna che ti desidera.
E dal fatto che tu ti possa godere il desiderio con quel che comporta.

Tu continueresti a desiderarla.
Ma in quel modo potresti anche desiderare te stesso.

L'esclusività non è un patto...l'esclusività è un desiderio EDIT: desiderio condiviso.

E voi due non siete esclusivi da molto.
E non perchè tu scopi in giro.

Ma perchè il patto del desiderio fra voi è interrotto.


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se resti lo stesso, dopo un esordio in cui affermavi di aver capito tante cose, le risposte sono le stesse.
> Ma posso tornare tranquillamente ignorarti.
> Gli egoriferiti non sono recuperabili.
> A uno che ha le posizioni che stai delineando, non è che non darei il culo, ma neanche la buonasera.


Perfetto torna pure ad ignorarmi, sempre meglio che scrivere post provocatori scollati dall'argomento ( te lo hanno fatto presente anche altri che commenti offtopic....). Su una cosa ti sbagli: diversamente dal passato se devo mandare a fanculo qualcuno lo faccio senza passare dal via, tira tu le tue considerazioni. Un inciso: che a me non voglia dare il culo o il buonasera non me ne può fregar di meno. Spero di non rileggerti.


----------



## abebis (27 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto dicendo che desiderare tua moglie non esclude necessariamente il godere il tuo desiderio con altre donne.
> Sto dicendo che il desiderio per tua moglie non si cancellerebbe e non verrebbe sporcato da un'altra donna che ti desidera.
> E dal fatto che tu ti possa godere il desiderio con quel che comporta.
> 
> Tu continueresti a desiderarla.


No, questa non è una verità assoluta. È la tua idea e il tuo sentire, ma per altri (molti altri, oso supporre) non è così.
E non è che non è vera solo perché la gente non ci si sofferma seriamente a riflettere su.

Io, per esempio, ci ho riflettuto anche prima di arrivare qui e ti posso dire, _per certo_, che per la mia persona non vale proprio.

Se vuoi può essere un limite, ma così è.

Io sono così. E basta!


----------



## irresponsabile (27 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Dai, oggi ho un po' di tempo da perdere e allora provo a fare il gioco dell'interprete: vediamo se la mia interpretazione dei vari messaggi è corretta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuochino....


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> No, questa non è una verità assoluta. È la tua idea e il tuo sentire, ma per altri (molti altri, oso supporre) non è così.
> E non è che non è vera solo perché la gente non ci si sofferma seriamente a riflettere su.
> 
> Io, per esempio, ci ho riflettuto anche prima di arrivare qui e ti posso dire, _per certo_, che per la mia persona non vale proprio.
> ...


Certo che non è una verità assoluta.
E non è assoluta neanche internamente. Nel senso che potrebbe esser contraddetta internamente da se stessa.

Non a caso ho usato "necessariamente" "cancellerebbe" etc etc.

Come giustamente sottolinei, ci hai riflettuto. Hai preso in considerazione. Hai discusso. Con te stesso.

Nei post precedenti, ecco perchè avevo scritto questo, dicevo anche che dove @irresponsabile vede due strade, io ne vedo quantomeno tre. E ho esemplificato con questa.

il mio punto, come al solito, è provare ad aprire lo sguardo.
Le opzioni del reale sono ben di più di quelle che si riesce a considerare. (ecco perchè dove tu vedi una proposta di verità assoluta io ci ho messo una interpretazione, ovviamente mia, del reale...)

Pensa, io sono storicamente una traditrice.
Non ho mai avuto la minima remora al tradimento.

eppure, col mio compagno sono esclusiva. E non perchè gli ho fatto qualche promessa (che non ho fatto).
Non perchè ritengo giusto esserlo. (non lo ritengo giusto in assoluto))

Ma perchè ascoltando e discutendo la mia percezione del reale ho scoperto strade che prima non ero in grado di vedere.

Non è un limite.
L'essere umano è limitato.

Poi dipende da quanto riesce a distinguere i limiti oggettivi da quelli soggettivi.
E questa è intelligenza.

Che l'esclusività sia un desiderio condiviso invece è una realtà.
Poi si possono trovare le soluzioni ideologiche alla sua caduta, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Perfetto torna pure ad ignorarmi, sempre meglio che scrivere post provocatori scollati dall'argomento ( te lo hanno fatto presente anche altri che commenti offtopic....). Su una cosa ti sbagli: diversamente dal passato se devo mandare a fanculo qualcuno lo faccio senza passare dal via, tira tu le tue considerazioni. Un inciso: che a me non voglia dare il culo o il buonasera non me ne può fregar di meno. Spero di non rileggerti.


Ti faccio solo notare che non hai voluto rispondere all’ipotesi che qualcuno manifestasse le tue stesse esigenze alle tue figlie.
Giusto perché tu non non pensi che basti spostare le carte per vincere.
Ovviamente io non ti piaccio e tu non mi piaceresti, ma l’espressione era per chiarire che il tuo atteggiamento fa sentire una donna, anche che non abbia modo di relazionarsi con te, considerata un androide per soddisfare le tue esigenze maschili. Che queste esigenze siano di avere la famiglia più numerosa o di l’orgia più numerosa, così come seguirti nell’ascolto della musica che piace a te o fare km in bicicletta, non cambia, tu vuoi un androide che ti assecondi. 
Ti riconsiglio Westworld. Magari una fiction può farti intuire qualcosa.
Esiste la possibilità di mettere in ignore un utente. Io non usufruisco di questa possibilità perché non mi crea nessun problema ignorare chi non vuol capire o intervenire quando mi va.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sarebbe mancato altro!
> Lei ha avuto il coraggio di dire ciò che è.


Puoi anche dire ciò che sei e poi ascoltare le motivazioni dell’altro e capire se c’è un punto di incontro. Magari trovarsi a metà strada .



Brunetta ha detto:


> Domani arriva tua figlia e ti chiede un consigli: “Al mio fidanzato non basta più il sesso con me, vuole che lo facciamo con altre persone. A me piace lui, gli altri no. Cosa devo fare?”
> Cosa le dici?


Non è detto che non basti. Magari vue aggiungere 
Non sto dicendo che una deve accettare ci mancherrebbe. Provare ad ascoltare le motivazioni senza giudicare in tromba si però


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è detto che non basti. Magari vue aggiungere
> Non sto dicendo che una deve accettare ci mancherrebbe. Provare ad ascoltare le motivazioni senza giudicare in tromba si però


Ho chiesto cosa direbbe alla figlia.
È un’altra cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho chiesto cosa direbbe alla figlia.
> È un’altra cosa.


Quello che ho scritto 
Dialogare e capire. Non giudicare. Parlarne insieme e poi decidere. Mai alzare muri o l’altro sentendosi giudicato smettere di condividere pensieri, sensazioni e fantasie 
Se un comportamento lo ritengo corretto per me darei ai miei figli e il consiglio di applicarlo anche loro


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

@ipazia , @abebis , vi devo ringraziare.
siete riuscite ad offrirmi una chiave di lettura nuova, ci ragionerò su.
Rimane il fatto che ci sono una miriade di sfumature che ruotano attorno alla mia situazione sentimentale, qui su un forum, tramite messaggi scritti furtivamente dalla scrivania dell'ufficio, è pressochè impossibile riuscire a raccontarle tutte ma sopratutto trovare le parole per trasferire sensazioni, sentimenti, desideri o frustrazioni. Trasformare la vita in parole scritte è molto difficile, almeno per me lo è.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo notare che non hai voluto rispondere all’ipotesi che qualcuno manifestasse le tue stesse esigenze alle tue figlie.
> Giusto perché tu non non pensi che basti spostare le carte per vincere.
> Ovviamente io non ti piaccio e tu non mi piaceresti, ma l’espressione era per chiarire che il tuo atteggiamento fa sentire una donna, anche che non abbia modo di relazionarsi con te, considerata un androide per soddisfare le tue esigenze maschili. Che queste esigenze siano di avere la famiglia più numerosa o di l’orgia più numerosa, così come seguirti nell’ascolto della musica che piace a te o fare km in bicicletta, non cambia, tu vuoi un androide che ti assecondi.
> Ti riconsiglio Westworld. Magari una fiction può farti intuire qualcosa.
> Esiste la possibilità di mettere in ignore un utente. Io non usufruisco di questa possibilità perché non mi crea nessun problema ignorare chi non vuol capire o intervenire quando mi va.


E 'strano, ci sono anche altre donne che hanno contestato i concetti che esprimi, limitatamente a questo 3d ovviamente (negli altri non so): non ti viene il dubbio di aver sbagliato il tiro? non ti viene il dubbio di anteporre una stupidità puerile alla comprensione di quello che leggi? o forse non comprendi quello che ho scritto?
per inciso, le carte le hai spostate tu quando hai esteso il discorso alle mie figlie. Non ti rispondo e non ti risponderò mai alla domanda che hai posto, primo perchè hai appunto spostato il focus degli argomenti da un'altra parte solo per cercare appigli che potessero trasferire l'ago della bilancia dalla tua parte e mostrare al mondo di avere ragione (vittoria di Pirro.....), secondo perchè hai ipotizzato uno scenario di cui non conosci nulla per il semplice fatto che io non ho mai raccontato nulla dei miei figli e mai lo farò.
Mia figlia, la più grande, ha quasi 18 anni e fra di noi esiste un rapporto che non posso nemmeno definire, non esistono parole adatte per rendere l'idea: hai proprio preso l'esempio sbagliato, il tuo è il classico atteggiamento benaltrista che usano i bambini delle elementari quando vogliono fare bella figura davanti alla maestra. 
Hai estrapolato solo alcuni passaggi di quello che ho scritto per costruirti un'arringa e partire all'attacco: rileggi tutto e poi, se ho voglia, ne riparliamo. 
La riprova è che tutti gli altri hanno capito perfettamente cosa io volessi comunicare e con quale spirito mi sono posto. Evidentemente ti è balzata davanti agli occhi una frase o singola parola che ha acceso l'astio che hai sempre avuto nei miei confronti e non hai più trovato la capacità di articolare un argomento in modo coerente alla discussione (sei andata offtopic, te l'ho già detto ieri...)
Dici che tu non mi piaci: in passato non hai risparmiato critiche pesanti al mio indirizzo insieme ad altre befane che popolavano il forum e che oggi non ci sono più ma per come rileggo la sequenza degli eventi quella a cui è rimasta appesa la spina in gola sei tu, non io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Ne avevo anche parlato, un mio amico voleva provare con una professionista, per soddisfare i suoi desideri. 
Soprattutto questa scelta era legata a non avere sfumature sentimentali. 
Paghi e finisce lì, il suo timore di essere coinvolto in un piacere a cui non avrebbe potuto resistere lo ha fatto desistere


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ne avevo anche parlato, un mio amico voleva provare con una professionista, per soddisfare i suoi desideri.
> Soprattutto questa scelta era legata a non avere sfumature sentimentali.
> Paghi e finisce lì, il suo timore di essere coinvolto in un piacere a cui non avrebbe potuto resistere lo ha fatto desistere


Perdonami ma più che ad un piacere io avrei timore di una umiliazione enorme. Pensare che io o un altro è uguale basta che si paghi mi farebbe vergognare.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Perdonami ma più che ad un piacere io avrei timore di una umiliazione enorme. Pensare che io o un altro è uguale basta che si paghi mi farebbe vergognare.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ne avevo anche parlato, un mio amico voleva provare con una professionista, per soddisfare i suoi desideri.
> Soprattutto questa scelta era legata a non avere sfumature sentimentali.
> Paghi e finisce lì, il suo timore di essere coinvolto in un piacere a cui non avrebbe potuto resistere lo ha fatto desistere


E' sicuramente un argomento delicatissimo, in gioco vi è la vera e propria psiche di ognuno di noi. Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic sull'argomento per confrontarci


----------



## abebis (28 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Perdonami ma più che ad un piacere io avrei timore di una umiliazione enorme. Pensare che io o un altro è uguale basta che si paghi mi farebbe vergognare.


Vedo che siamo tutti diversi (Deo gratias! )

Io umiliazione o vergogna non ne proverei neanche un po' (e questo lo so per certo).

Il motivo per cui io non sono mai andato a pro (e per cui probabilmente neanche ci andrò mai) è semplicemente perché per me il desiderio è nella mia mente: è quello che deve essere soddisfatto. L'orgasmo è un accessorio: se si trattasse solo di quello, difficilmente una donna potrebbe battere la mia mano... 
Andare con una donna della quale non percepisco il desiderio di quello che sta facendo, o peggio ancora che mentre lo sta facendo magari pensa alla lista della spesa che deve andare a fare appena libero il suo corpo, beh... avrebbe l'immediato effetto di trasformarmi il pisello in uno spaghetto scotto!
E anche questo lo so per certo...


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Vedo che siamo tutti diversi (Deo gratias! )
> 
> Io umiliazione o vergogna non ne proverei neanche un po' (e questo lo so per certo).
> 
> ...


abbiamo detto la stessa cosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Perdonami ma più che ad un piacere io avrei timore di una umiliazione enorme. Pensare che io o un altro è uguale basta che si paghi mi farebbe vergognare.


Stiamo parlando di una professionista, ti vergogni quando vai dal meccanico? 
Prova a sganciare la visione del sesso come intimità di coppia. 
Neanche a me piacerebbe sapere che mio marito va a puttane. 
Ma se guardo il tutto senza vedere coinvolgimento affettivo è una prestazione. 
Poi certo mi chiederei il perché, ma me lo chiederei anche avesse l'amante aggratis


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una professionista, ti vergogni quando vai dal meccanico?
> Prova a sganciare la visione del sesso come intimità di coppia.
> Neanche a me piacerebbe sapere che mio marito va a puttane.
> Ma se guardo il tutto senza vedere coinvolgimento affettivo è una prestazione.
> Poi certo mi chiederei il perché, ma me lo chiederei anche avesse l'amante aggratis


Non parlo di coinvolgimento affettivo. Quando tradii con la direttrice di banca mica era innamorata. Però voleva me, quando godeva lo faceva veramente . Mentre facevamo sesso nei suoi occhi vedevo il piacere. Con una professionista non è così, magari è più giovane e soda e porca ma la parte del desiderio è fondamentale. Divento un po' porno ora, ma io riesco a raggiungere la gioia solo quando sento la sua .... è un afrodisiaco incredibile. Poi avere o meno l' amante è una altra questione.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una professionista, ti vergogni quando vai dal meccanico?
> Prova a sganciare la visione del sesso come intimità di coppia.
> Neanche a me piacerebbe sapere che mio marito va a puttane.
> Ma se guardo il tutto senza vedere coinvolgimento affettivo è una prestazione.
> Poi certo mi chiederei il perché, ma me lo chiederei anche avesse l'amante aggratis


C’è di gente che ha preso la cotta per una professionista. Il mio ex per esempio. E queste quando iniziano a chiedere “ il regalino” lo fanno spudoratamente.


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> C’è di gente che ha preso la cotta per una professionista. Il mio ex per esempio. E queste quando iniziano a chiedere “ il regalino” lo fanno spudoratamente.


Ognuno è diverso, per me il gioco della seduzione è imprescindibile , vedere il desiderio nei suoi occhi è fondamentale per mettermi in moto


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Ognuno è diverso, per me il gioco della seduzione è imprescindibile , vedere il desiderio nei suoi occhi è fondamentale per mettermi in moto


Perfettamente d’accordo. A parte i rischi per la salute quello che indichi tu è molto importante anche per me, penso per qualsiasi donna: per questo che non riesco a provare stima per l’uomo che ci va.
Trovo diverso il caso dell’irresponsabile che sento che non è il genere di fare questo: mi sembra una violenza al suo modo di essere, ingannandosi che così facendo tradisce di meno la moglie: ma sta tradendo se stesso.
Ha tutte le ragioni per avere una vita intima fuori dalla coppia visto i rifiuti ostinati della moglie, ma non credo che la strada delle professioniste sia quella giusta per lui.


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo. A parte i rischi per la salute quello che indichi tu è molto importante anche per me, penso per qualsiasi donna: per questo che non riesco a provare stima per l’uomo che ci va.
> Trovo diverso il caso dell’irresponsabile che sento che non è il genere di fare questo: mi sembra una violenza al suo modo di essere, ingannandosi che così facendo tradisce di meno la moglie: ma sta tradendo se stesso.
> Ha tutte le ragioni per avere una vita intima fuori dalla coppia visto i rifiuti ostinati della moglie, ma non credo che la strada delle professioniste sia quella giusta per lui.


Arrivati a questo punto per me non è tradimento qualsiasi scelta faccia , parlo di irresponsabile..... è sopravvivere


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Non parlo di coinvolgimento affettivo. Quando tradii con la direttrice di banca mica era innamorata. Però voleva me, quando godeva lo faceva veramente . Mentre facevamo sesso nei suoi occhi vedevo il piacere. Con una professionista non è così, magari è più giovane e soda e porca ma la parte del desiderio è fondamentale. Divento un po' porno ora, ma io riesco a raggiungere la gioia solo quando sento la sua .... è un afrodisiaco incredibile. Poi avere o meno l' amante è una altra questione.


Per te è fondamentale quel tipo di esperienza. Per qualcun altro è piacere fare un porno live


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> C’è di gente che ha preso la cotta per una professionista. Il mio ex per esempio. E queste quando iniziano a chiedere “ il regalino” lo fanno spudoratamente.


Il regalo lo chiedono ovvio, è un compenso aggiuntivo


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un argomento delicatissimo, in gioco vi è la vera e propria psiche di ognuno di noi. Sarebbe interessante aprire un topic sull'argomento per confrontarci


Vorrei chiederti, se posso, ti senti appagato, soddisfatto o alla fine ti senti ancora un vuoto!?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2020)

Altrimenti gli FKK come sopravvivono. 
Poi ora con il covid .


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per te è fondamentale quel tipo di esperienza. Per qualcun altro è piacere fare un porno live


Certo che parlo per me


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E 'strano, ci sono anche altre donne che hanno contestato i concetti che esprimi, limitatamente a questo 3d ovviamente (negli altri non so): non ti viene il dubbio di aver sbagliato il tiro? non ti viene il dubbio di anteporre una stupidità puerile alla comprensione di quello che leggi? o forse non comprendi quello che ho scritto?
> per inciso, le carte le hai spostate tu quando hai esteso il discorso alle mie figlie. Non ti rispondo e non ti risponderò mai alla domanda che hai posto, primo perchè hai appunto spostato il focus degli argomenti da un'altra parte solo per cercare appigli che potessero trasferire l'ago della bilancia dalla tua parte e mostrare al mondo di avere ragione (vittoria di Pirro.....), secondo perchè hai ipotizzato uno scenario di cui non conosci nulla per il semplice fatto che io non ho mai raccontato nulla dei miei figli e mai lo farò.
> Mia figlia, la più grande, ha quasi 18 anni e fra di noi esiste un rapporto che non posso nemmeno definire, non esistono parole adatte per rendere l'idea: hai proprio preso l'esempio sbagliato, il tuo è il classico atteggiamento benaltrista che usano i bambini delle elementari quando vogliono fare bella figura davanti alla maestra.
> Hai estrapolato solo alcuni passaggi di quello che ho scritto per costruirti un'arringa e partire all'attacco: rileggi tutto e poi, se ho voglia, ne riparliamo.
> ...


Leggo in te una sofferenza che in me non c’è.
Ma vedo che non vuoi smuoverti dalla tua posizione di povera vittima.
Io ho astio? 
Rileggiti. Befana forever


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di una professionista, ti vergogni quando vai dal meccanico?
> *Prova a sganciare la visione del sesso come intimità di coppia.*
> Neanche a me piacerebbe sapere che mio marito va a puttane.
> Ma se guardo il tutto senza vedere coinvolgimento affettivo è una prestazione.
> Poi certo mi chiederei il perché, ma me lo chiederei anche avesse l'amante aggratis


Ma ti pare possibile?!
Penetrare ed essere penetrati è come cambiare le candele?!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> C’è di gente che ha preso la cotta per una professionista. Il mio ex per esempio. E queste quando iniziano a chiedere “ il regalino” lo fanno spudoratamente.


Gli avrà fatto credere “con te è veramente diverso!” Questo è ovvio che sia straordinariamente coinvolgente.
Se mi trovi attraente tra tre, non è come se mi trovi eccitante tra mille. La gratificazione è maggiore, basta crederci.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> C’è di gente che ha preso la cotta per una professionista. Il mio ex per esempio. E queste quando iniziano a chiedere “ il regalino” lo fanno spudoratamente.


E' successo anche a me.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare possibile?!
> Penetrare ed essere penetrati è come cambiare le candele?!


ma guarda che se una cosa A TE può sembrare assurda per un altro può essere la ragione di vita! e levateli sti paraocchi!!!



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vorrei chiederti, se posso, ti senti appagato, soddisfatto o alla fine ti senti ancora un vuoto!?


ho aspettato a rispondere, dovevo decidere se essere sincero o no.
scelgo la strada della sincerità: alla fine mi sento straordinariamente soddisfatto. Capita spesso di pentirmene dopo un lasso di tempo che va dai tre giorni alle tre settimane, tendenzialmente in corrispondenza ad un evento particolarmente stressante (lavoro), traumatico (lite con qualcuno) o anche ascoltando una canzone del passato che mi evoca dei ricordi particolarmente intensi. 
E li son fiumi......



Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo in te una sofferenza che in me non c’è.
> Ma vedo che non vuoi smuoverti dalla tua posizione di povera vittima.
> Io ho astio?
> Rileggiti. Befana forever


felice per te.
io soffro, è vero, ma non di certo per i tuoi post o per un forum. Se pensi questo sei davvero fuori strada.
astio? ne hai, ne hai......



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il regalo lo chiedono ovvio, è un compenso aggiuntivo


non sempre, dipende da chi si sceglie di frequentare. Il "mercato" è molto vasto e diversificato.



abebis ha detto:


> Vedo che siamo tutti diversi (Deo gratias! )
> 
> Io umiliazione o vergogna non ne proverei neanche un po' (e questo lo so per certo).
> 
> ...


comprendo perfettamente la tua posizione che in parte è anche la mia. Sulla percezione del "suo" desiderio, al di la del fatto che faccia parte o meno del pacchetto che si acquista, in molte occasioni era tanto reale da sembrare persino vero. Nessuno mi crederebbe se dicessi che a volte lo è stato, una donna sa fingere troppo bene se vuole e se ne è capace......però...a volte....il dubbio......
Nel mezzo c'è un universo di argomentazioni, convinzioni, desideri, situazioni, parole e cose.....non è un argomento semplice da sviscerare.
io stesso ho sempre sostenuto di non essere fiero di come ho "modificato" la mia vita sessuale senza stare a rimarcare i motivi condivisibili o meno.


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo. A parte i rischi per la salute quello che indichi tu è molto importante anche per me, *penso per qualsiasi donna*: per questo che non riesco a provare stima per l’uomo che ci va.
> Trovo diverso il caso dell’irresponsabile che sento che non è il genere di fare questo: mi sembra una violenza al suo modo di essere, ingannandosi che così facendo tradisce di meno la moglie: ma sta tradendo se stesso.
> Ha tutte le ragioni per avere una vita intima fuori dalla coppia visto i rifiuti ostinati della moglie, ma non credo che la strada delle professioniste sia quella giusta per lui.


forse non mi conosci ma sono un uomo


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d’accordo. A parte i rischi per la salute quello che indichi tu è molto importante anche per me, penso per qualsiasi donna: per questo che non riesco a provare stima per l’uomo che ci va.
> Trovo diverso il caso dell’irresponsabile che sento che non è il genere di fare questo:* mi sembra una violenza al suo modo di essere, ingannandosi che così facendo tradisce di meno la moglie: ma sta tradendo se stesso.*
> Ha tutte le ragioni per avere una vita intima fuori dalla coppia visto i rifiuti ostinati della moglie, ma non credo che la strada delle professioniste sia quella giusta per lui.


in 23 parole hai racchiuso tutto me stesso. Come hai fatto?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare possibile?!
> Penetrare ed essere penetrati è come cambiare le candele?!


Regolatina alle valvole


----------



## Rosarose (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> in 23 parole hai racchiuso tutto me stesso. Come hai fatto?


@irresponsabile, già Ipazia ti ha detto chiaramente, come è chiaro a me che ti ho letto,  che tu stai tradendo principalmente te stesso. Hai spostato il desiderio di intimità con tua moglie, e lo hai trasformato in un'altra cosa, che non sarà mai il soddisfacimento di una intimità, mai delle prostitute potranno darti questo!! Con loro avrai trovato altro, ma non quello. 
Per me è incredibile vedere come si possa tradire in questo modo se stessi, e le più elementari aspirazioni. Concentrati su questo e non sul presunto tradimento verso tua moglie


----------



## abebis (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> comprendo perfettamente la tua posizione che in parte è anche la mia. Sulla percezione del "suo" desiderio, al di la del fatto che faccia parte o meno del pacchetto che si acquista, in molte occasioni era tanto reale da sembrare persino vero. Nessuno mi crederebbe se dicessi che a volte lo è stato, *una donna sa fingere troppo bene se vuole e se ne è capace......però...a volte....il dubbio......*


Ecco, accontentati del dubbio: è il massimo che puoi ottenere!

È tutta lì la differenza tra una brava professionista e una che, per scelta o per obbligo, la usa solo come un bancomat.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ecco, accontentati del dubbio: è il massimo che puoi ottenere!
> 
> È tutta lì la differenza tra una brava professionista e una che, per scelta o per obbligo, la usa solo come un bancomat.


con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni altrui, tu stesso hai ammesso di non aver mai frequentato: non è sicuramente il forum adatto ne la sede adatta per sviscerare un discorso simile ma credimi è un mondo lontano anni luce da quello che credi possa essere. Non è raro instaurare un rapporto umano molto profondo con una professionista. Nel mio precedente post sono stato sibillino, non hai colto la sfumatura ma non ti biasimo.

Non diamo per scontato quello che non conosciamo, in particolar modo quando si parla di sesso, sessualità e tradimenti, si rischia di raccontare solo il proprio mondo per come lo si riesce a vedere attraverso le poche fessure di luce fra i propri paradigmi.
Per tua ammissione non sei un "punter" e probabilmente non lo sarai mai, non credo tu sia in grado di discernere la differenza "_fra una brava professionista ed una che la usa solo come un bancomat_", e ti assicuro che spesso raccogli molto di più che "un dubbio". Mi fermo qui.

senza offesa.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> @irresponsabile, già Ipazia ti ha detto chiaramente, come è chiaro a me che ti ho letto,  che tu stai tradendo principalmente te stesso. Hai spostato il desiderio di intimità con tua moglie, e lo hai trasformato in un'altra cosa, che non sarà mai il soddisfacimento di una intimità, mai delle prostitute potranno darti questo!! Con loro avrai trovato altro, ma non quello.
> Per me è incredibile vedere come si possa tradire in questo modo se stessi, e le più elementari aspirazioni. Concentrati su questo e non sul presunto tradimento verso tua moglie


perchè mai dovrei farlo? cambierebbe qualcosa?
mia moglie non la cambi più, il sottoscritto nemmeno. le ipotesi sono solo 2: separarsi o continuare così. Io tradisco me stesso, faccio violenza a me stesso, tradisco mia moglie e tradisco tutti quelli che ignorano questo lato oscuro della mia persona: ma qualcuno si è mai chiesto perchè sono arrivato a tanto?
sono stanco di concentrarmi sui miei errori, reali o presunti, a cui non sono riuscito a porre rimedio, da anni mi sono rivolto a farlo solo su me stesso e su quelle (poche) cose che mi fanno stare bene.
EDIT: da quando io frequento il sesso a pagamento sono stato sempre meno pressante nei confronti di mia moglie: lei sta benissimo così, sta bene a farlo 1 volta al mese. Perchè distruggere un equilibro che accontenta tutti?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma guarda che se una cosa A TE può sembrare assurda per un altro può essere la ragione di vita! e levateli sti paraocchi!!!


Ragione di vita fare sesso di gruppo?


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragione di vita fare sesso di gruppo?


fosse anche, chi sei tu per decidere se va bene o no?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> fosse anche, chi sei tu per decidere se va bene o no?


Comunque bastava anche il tuo avatar.
La classe non è acqua.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

@Brunetta toglimi una curiosità: sei tu quella splendida creatura nell'avatar?


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque bastava anche il tuo avatar.
> La classe non è acqua.


l'ho messo per te anche se non mi crederai.....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> @Brunetta toglimi una curiosità: sei tu quella splendida creatura nell'avatar?


No. Io ero meglio. Adesso...ormai.
La mettiamo su questo piano?


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io ero meglio. Adesso...ormai.
> La mettiamo su questo piano?


guarda che potrei innamorarmi di te.
ricordi nel vecchio forum la pazzia che facemmo tutti un giorno pubblicando la nostra foto per poi rimuoverla? io forse mi ricordo di te....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> guarda che potrei innamorarmi di te.
> ricordi nel vecchio forum la pazzia che facemmo tutti un giorno pubblicando la nostra foto per poi rimuoverla? io forse mi ricordo di te....


Non l’avevo pubblicata


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’avevo pubblicata


menti sapendo di mentina...(cit. Brugola)


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> E' successo anche a me.


Curiosità: a te che regalino ha chiesto ?
Mio ex marito credo che ha speso un patrimonio in questo.


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Curiosità: a te che regalino ha chiesto ?
> Mio ex marito credo che ha speso un patrimonio in questo.


a me è successo di prendermi una cotta (diciamo così) per una e frequentarla per quasi un anno regolarmente. Non mi ha mai chiesto niente di specifico, ero io che ogni tanto mi presentavo con qualcosa (collanina, foulard di seta, un paio di RayBan...)


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> forse non mi conosci ma sono un uomo


Lo so, ti ho solo detto quello che vede una donna (la maggior parte credo) in un uomo che va a prostitute. Che non è il tuo caso, un incentivo per non andarci


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’avevo pubblicata


ho rimesso l'avatar di allora. Nessuno mi credeva ma quell'occhio è il mio. Te lo ricordi?


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> in 23 parole hai racchiuso tutto me stesso. Come hai fatto?


Ho sentito i tuoi sensi di colpa.
Sono una ex moglie tradita; il mio ex marito andava a prostitute. Lui non si è mai pentito per la sofferenza che mi ha dato. Ha continuato. Ha mandato un matrimonio a puttane ... per le puttane.
Inizialmente, appena saputo, ho avuto il desiderio di vendicarmi facendomi un amante. Pensiero che è durato giusto un giorno.
Non ero nata per tradire allo stesso modo e ho saputo che avrei tradito me stessa, avrei fatto violenza a me stessa.
Comunque il tradimento di mio exmarito ci aveva trasformato in 2 estranei. Io mi sentivo sola e libera. Così circa 6 mesi dopo ho conosciuto un uomo e iniziato una relazione con lui. Ci siamo innamorati. Non l’ho mai sentito come un tradimento perché non avevo nessuno da tradire: mio ex marito era ormai un estraneo e dopo quello che aveva fatto non c’era più nessun vincolo tra di noi. La separazione è arrivata dopo 5 anni .


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ho sentito i tuoi sensi di colpa.
> Sono una ex moglie tradita; il mio ex marito andava a prostitute. Lui non si è mai pentito per la sofferenza che mi ha dato. Ha continuato. Ha mandato un matrimonio a puttane ... per le puttane.
> Inizialmente, appena saputo, ho avuto il desiderio di vendicarmi facendomi un amante. Pensiero che è durato giusto un giorno.
> Non ero nata per tradire allo stesso modo e ho saputo che avrei tradito me stessa, avrei fatto violenza a me stessa.
> Comunque il tradimento di mio exmarito ci aveva trasformato in 2 estranei. Io mi sentivo sola e libera. Così circa 6 mesi dopo ho conosciuto un uomo e iniziato una relazione con lui. Non l’ho mai sentito come un tradimento perché non avevo nessuno da tradire: mio ex marito era ormai un estraneo e dopo quello che aveva fatto non c’era più nessun vincolo tra di noi. La separazione è arrivata dopo 5 anni .


sai, a volte credo che mia moglie sappia tutto.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> sai, a volte credo che mia moglie sappia tutto.


Avete conti in comune ?
Ti assenti spesso ?
Cellulare lasciato incustodito?


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Avete conti in comune ?
> Ti assenti spesso ?
> Cellulare lasciato incustodito?


faccio un lavoro che mi porta spesso in giro e non ho orario quindi mi risulta facilissimo far passare la scappatella per un impegno protrattosi a lungo. Cellulari rigorosamente puliti. Per i conti...beh....li potrebbe effettivamente notare dei prelevamenti extra.


----------



## Rosarose (28 Agosto 2020)

Ma da quello che racconti, non mi sembra che tu stia benissimo. Poi se ho frainteso o proiettato. Ok. Il punto è proprio: tu stai bene facendo e vivendo questa situazione? Se la risposta e si! Perfetto, vai avanti così. Ma se ogni tanto versi fiumi di lacrime e senti una senzazione di vuoto...allora vuol dire che devi cambiare qualcosa. Tua moglie non cambierà...ma tu puoi decidere altro per te!


----------



## Lara3 (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> faccio un lavoro che mi porta spesso in giro e non ho orario quindi mi risulta facilissimo far passare la scappatella per un impegno protrattosi a lungo. Cellulari rigorosamente puliti. Per i conti...beh....li potrebbe effettivamente notare dei prelevamenti extra.


Se dovesse scoprire non dare per scontato che non si arrabbi. Non avrebbe ragione visto i suoi rifiuti, ma per la questione salute potrebbe prenderla molto male.
Nel mio caso anche con rischio di addormentarmi in piedi, lavoro 100%, allattamento e tutte le incombenze in casa non ho mai detto di no, anche se cette volte morivo per la stanchezza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ho rimesso l'avatar di allora. Nessuno mi credeva ma quell'occhio è il mio. Te lo ricordi?


No


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma da quello che racconti, non mi sembra che tu stia benissimo. Poi se ho frainteso o proiettato. Ok. Il punto è proprio: tu stai bene facendo e vivendo questa situazione? Se la risposta e si! Perfetto, vai avanti così. Ma se ogni tanto versi fiumi di lacrime e senti una senzazione di vuoto...allora vuol dire che devi cambiare qualcosa. Tua moglie non cambierà...ma tu puoi decidere altro per te!


Tipo cosa?


----------



## irresponsabile (28 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No


Bugia enorme


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Bugia enorme


Figurati se mi ricordo.
Poi a me non piacciono gli occhi azzurri.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Bugia enorme


Mi hai fatto venire un dubbio... ma no quello era stato coerente, si era separato.


----------



## Rosarose (28 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> Tipo cosa?


In prima istanza separazione 
In subbordine Amante.
Sia nel primo che nel secondo caso, perseguirei quello a cui tutti gli esseri umani legittimamente aspirano: una vera relazione, completa di tutto, che faccia crescere come esseri umani, e stare bene!
Sei consapevole che te la sei negata restando con tua moglie e andando a prostitute?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare possibile?!
> Penetrare ed essere penetrati è come cambiare le candele?!


Ma veramente credi che non esistano persone così?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma veramente credi che non esistano persone così?


Non lo dubito.
Ma lo sto chiedendo a te.
Gli psicopatici e sociopatici non provano alcuna empatia per nessuno. Tra questi vi sono varie forme patologiche come anche i serial killer e i cannibali, ciò non toglie che non sia una cosa sana e che non porti dolore a tanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo dubito.
> Ma lo sto chiedendo a te.
> Gli psicopatici e sociopatici non provano alcuna empatia per nessuno. Tra questi vi sono varie forme patologiche come anche i serial killer e i cannibali, ciò non toglie che non sia una cosa sana e che non porti dolore a tanti.


Lo chiedi a me , che ne so! 
Però un minimo di differenza io la trovo. 
Chi è in cerca di esperienze sessuali, nude è crude, trova partner con la stessa necessità che sia fisica o economica, è relativo. Sono partner consenzienti, almeno per l'argomento che stiamo trattando in questo topic. Mi vai a parlare di cannibali, serial killer, che in questo contesto non c'entrano, limitiamoci al problema del nostro amico.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo chiedi a me , che ne so!
> Però un minimo di differenza io la trovo.
> *Chi è in cerca di esperienze sessuali, nude è crude, trova partner con la stessa necessità che sia fisica o economica, è relativo. Sono partner consenzienti*, almeno per l'argomento che stiamo trattando in questo topic. Mi vai a parlare di cannibali, serial killer, che in questo contesto non c'entrano, limitiamoci al problema del nostro amico.


Non è questione di consenso, ma di togliere un significato che tra gli umani è sano.
Gli psicopatici centrano perché esistono anche vittime di cannibali consenzienti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Agosto 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione di consenso, ma di togliere un significato che tra gli umani è sano.
> Gli psicopatici centrano perché esistono anche vittime di cannibali consenzienti.


Gli estremi ci sono sempre. Stai diventando cannibale?
Comunque, diverse persone fanno sesso senza sentimento, solo per soddisfare i propri bisogni.
Ci sono quelli che per non pagare, cercano la prima disponibile( bella, brutta) una volta fatto spariscono.
Irresponsabile a suo modo ha una logica.


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> @ipazia , @abebis , vi devo ringraziare.
> siete riuscite ad offrirmi una chiave di lettura nuova, ci ragionerò su.
> Rimane il fatto che ci sono una miriade di sfumature che ruotano attorno alla mia *situazione sentimentale*, qui su un forum, tramite messaggi scritti furtivamente dalla scrivania dell'ufficio, è pressochè impossibile riuscire a raccontarle tutte ma sopratutto trovare le parole per trasferire sensazioni, sentimenti, desideri o frustrazioni. Trasformare la vita in parole scritte è molto difficile, almeno per me lo è.


Prego  

Ti lascio un altro sassolino, che penso ti potrebbe essere utile nelle tue riflessioni.
(e che probabilmente ti incasina parecchio proprio nella definizione della situazione sentimentale).

Sentimento ed emozione sono correlati, ovviamente.
Ma non sono la stessa cosa.

Secondo la prospettiva neuroscientifica, le emozioni sono un insieme di cambiamenti nello stato corporeo indotti dal cervello, in risposta ai contenuti dei pensieri relativi ad una specifica entità o ad un particolare evento nell'ambiente dell'individuo.

I sentimenti indicano l'esperienza privata che ogni individuo ha nel momento in cui sperimenta un'emozione.

Non saper riconoscere la differenza fra le due...è quella roba che porta, per esempio, a scambiare l'attivazione fisiologica chimica e ormonale in risposta ad uno stimolo esterno per innamoramento - e nella peggiore delle inconsapevolezze - amore.
O affermazioni che sostengono che il sesso, con professioniste per esempio estremo della non presenza di una relazione stabile che possa essere definita d'amore (sipmatico no che le relazioni non stabili non siano definite mainstream come amore quando magari....vabbè ) è neutro dal punto di vista emozionale e quindi sentimentale.

Sai quella roba per cui si dice che si fa "solo sesso" 


Buone ragionate


----------



## ipazia (29 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> perchè mai dovrei farlo? cambierebbe qualcosa?
> mia moglie non la cambi più, il sottoscritto nemmeno. le ipotesi sono solo 2: separarsi o continuare così. Io tradisco me stesso, faccio violenza a me stesso, tradisco mia moglie e tradisco tutti quelli che ignorano questo* lato oscuro* della mia persona: ma qualcuno si è mai chiesto perchè sono arrivato a tanto?
> sono stanco di concentrarmi sui miei errori, reali o presunti, a cui non sono riuscito a porre rimedio, da anni mi sono rivolto a farlo solo su me stesso e su quelle (poche) cose che mi fanno stare bene.
> EDIT: da quando io frequento il sesso a pagamento sono stato sempre meno pressante nei confronti di mia moglie: lei sta benissimo così, sta bene a farlo 1 volta al mese. Perchè distruggere un equilibro che *accontenta* tutti?


macchè lato oscuro...

semmai si può parlar di miopia  

se questo è un lato oscuro, io rischio di poter esser eletta come la regina dei dannati!!
E, credimi, non potrei neanche presentarmi in lizza, nel caso ci fosse una qualche possibilità 

Può accontentare gli altri, ma non accontentarti tu.
E guarda che non ti sto consigliando nulla in concreto...ma schiettamente penso che tu abbia da lavorare su te stesso per goderti la vita. Non c'è sequel.
E non sono poi così certa che alla fine qualcuno ti darà un premio


----------



## francoff (30 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma veramente credi che non esistano persone così?


visto che tu mi hai fatto questo paragone , per te è così? cambiare una candelao rabboccare l olio è come essere in intimità con una persona? Sicuramente non mi riferisco alla prostituzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Agosto 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> visto che tu mi hai fatto questo paragone , per te è così? cambiare una candelao rabboccare l olio è come essere in intimità con una persona? Sicuramente non mi riferisco alla prostituzione.


Per me non è così, deve scattare un qualcosa  ma conosco una persona che lo è. 
Credo non sia unico, coglie qualsiasi occasione.


----------



## irresponsabile (31 Agosto 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> Ti lascio un altro sassolino, che penso ti potrebbe essere utile nelle tue riflessioni.
> (e che probabilmente ti incasina parecchio proprio nella definizione della situazione sentimentale).
> ...


mi sono perso dopo i sentimenti......
scolta: se parliamo di termotecnica ok, se parliamo di recettori del cervello e del cosa succede al ricevimento degli stimoli mi trovi un tantino impreparato!!!
quello che ti posso dire è che ciò che provo per lei è un altro pianeta di ciò che provo quando consumo.
quindi secondo la mia modesta esperienza posso affermare che *per il sottoscritto* la netta separazione fra sesso e sentimenti è possibilissima.


----------



## irresponsabile (31 Agosto 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per me non è così, deve scattare un qualcosa  ma conosco una persona che lo è.
> Credo non sia unico, coglie qualsiasi occasione.


esiste una community sulla rete, un forum frequentato da soli punters, dove ci si scambia consigli ed opinioni.
siamo in tantissimi, molti di più di quanti di creda!


Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire un dubbio... ma no quello era stato coerente, si era separato.


quindi? ci fidanziamo?


----------



## francoff (31 Agosto 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi sono perso dopo i sentimenti......
> scolta: se parliamo di termotecnica ok, se parliamo di recettori del cervello e del cosa succede al ricevimento degli stimoli mi trovi un tantino impreparato!!!
> quello che ti posso dire è che ciò che provo per lei è un altro pianeta di ciò che provo quando consumo.
> quindi secondo la mia modesta esperienza posso affermare che *per il sottoscritto* la netta separazione fra sesso e sentimenti è possibilissima.


Certo che è possibilissima. Io intendevo scopare con soddisfazione una che sai che non ti desidera. Mica deve essere innamorata per desiderare di fare sesso con te....


----------



## abebis (1 Settembre 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni altrui, tu stesso hai ammesso di non aver mai frequentato: non è sicuramente il forum adatto ne la sede adatta per sviscerare un discorso simile ma credimi è un mondo lontano anni luce da quello che credi possa essere. Non è raro instaurare un rapporto umano molto profondo con una professionista. Nel mio precedente post sono stato sibillino, non hai colto la sfumatura ma non ti biasimo.
> 
> Non diamo per scontato quello che non conosciamo, in particolar modo quando si parla di sesso, sessualità e tradimenti, si rischia di raccontare solo il proprio mondo per come lo si riesce a vedere attraverso le poche fessure di luce fra i propri paradigmi.
> Per tua ammissione non sei un "punter" e probabilmente non lo sarai mai, non credo tu sia in grado di discernere la differenza "_fra una brava professionista ed una che la usa solo come un bancomat_", e ti assicuro che spesso raccogli molto di più che "un dubbio". Mi fermo qui.
> ...


Tranquillo, nessuna offesa.

Non è mia intenzione, né presunzione, convincerti di alcunché.


----------



## abebis (1 Settembre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Secondo la prospettiva neuroscientifica, le emozioni sono un insieme di cambiamenti nello stato corporeo indotti dal cervello, in risposta ai contenuti dei pensieri relativi ad una specifica entità o ad un particolare evento nell'ambiente dell'individuo.
> 
> I sentimenti indicano l'esperienza privata che ogni individuo ha nel momento in cui sperimenta un'emozione.


Quite Interesting!

Hai formalizzato un pensiero che avevo latente e sospeso: bello vedergli prendere forma. 

Many thanks...


----------



## ipazia (1 Settembre 2020)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mi sono perso dopo i sentimenti......
> scolta: se parliamo di termotecnica ok, se parliamo di recettori del cervello e del cosa succede al ricevimento degli stimoli mi trovi un tantino impreparato!!!
> quello che ti posso dire è che ciò che provo per lei è un altro pianeta di ciò che provo quando consumo.
> quindi secondo la mia modesta esperienza posso affermare che *per il sottoscritto* la netta separazione fra sesso e sentimenti è possibilissima.




Ti ho solo scritto che se leghi il desiderio al sentimento, che è la traduzione individuale che tu (e chiunque) fai dell'emozione, ti sminuisci, sminuendo le tue emozioni e i tuoi desideri. Incasellandoli e boicottandoti.

Non è esatto, comunque parlare di separazione.
Dubito tu faccia sesso  non emozionandoti.

Che poi quelle emozioni tu le traduca o meno in sentimenti e quali (che sono fondamentalmente cultura personale e sociale) è affar tuo.

Ma dubito seriamente che, tranne in alcuni patologie, si possa sperimentare il sesso senza alcuna emozione. Per tutti. (anche la favoletta delle professioniste che non "sentono niente"...cazzate. )
Semplicemente la traduzione dell'emozione prende vie diverse.

Il fatto che poi si faccia la classifica è un problema di giudizio di valore, che serve a chi lo emette e che ricade fra l'altro, purtroppo, anche sulle persone coinvolte. Levando libertà e vessando.

Credo che anche tu faccia una sorta di classifica, che ti permette di sentirti meno colpevole.
Ma, se posso esser molto sincera, come si diceva, sei vigliacco non affrontando fino in fondo la situazione in casa.
D'altro canto non dipende solo da te il farlo.
Ma è comunque una tua scelta.

E allora, per come la vedo io, levati di dosso le giustificazioni e assumiti i tuoi desideri con responsabilità, verso te stesso intendo.
Tanto, vigliacco per vigliacco, tanto vale vigliacco appagando pienamente te stesso. Non pensi?

Cosa che fra l'altro, potrebbe avere anche ricadute positive sulla tua situazione in casa. Esser completamente e liberamente vigliacco. E non a pezzetti.

Non è che se sei vigliacco solo un pochino, cambia molto dall'esser vigliacco intero, mi sembrano sfumature giustificatorie.
(tipo quello che mi aveva fottuto il portafoglio che aveva dentro 20 euro e li ha cambiati lasciandomene dentro 5...non è che ha rubato di meno eh. Ha rubato. A quel punto poteva tenerseli tutti e chiusa america senza far tanta fatica).

Che sia chiaro, sono scelte tue e solo tu sai come ti stai muovendo e i perchè che ti guidano...a naso direi che dovresti lavorarci sui perchè.
Ma, anche questa, è una scelta che compete a te e soltanto a te. E di cui alla fine risponderai solo a te stesso.

Io sono solo perchè una groupie del "far bene il male" 
E stronza per stronza, allora la stronza la faccio apertamente con me stessa e mi appago.
Non è che faccio la stronzetta, così son meno stronza 

Se no mi sembrerebbe di aver lì il tiramisù, desiderar mangiarlo ma siccome sono a dieta ne mangio solo un cucchiaino...che ingrassa di meno 
La mia posizione è...fanculo...me lo mangio. O non me lo mangio. A seconda della mia motivazione.
E mi assumo quel che comporta la mia scelta.

ribadisco, posizione mia.

Per esperienza ti dico che convincersi di separare le emozioni dai sentimenti dal sesso, non è una strada che porta gran bene.
E non per tanti motivi, se non che è una delle strade migliori per mentire a se stessi e perdersi. (si diceva della tua ferita che non rimargina...per l'appunto).


----------



## ipazia (1 Settembre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Quite Interesting!
> 
> Hai formalizzato un pensiero che avevo latente e sospeso: bello vedergli prendere forma.
> 
> Many thanks...


son contenta di averlo condiviso

Grazie a te


----------

